# Alles Belly oder was?



## MichaelB

Moin,

nachdem mein Interesse mehr als nur geweckt ist kam mir die Idee zu diesem thread, der bestimmt nicht nur den Greenhorns eine Hilfe sein kann.
Vielleicht wird es ja sowas in der Art wie von Mario zur Ausrüstung beim Spin-Angeln.

Mit welchem Belly seid Ihr unterwegs und warum? 
Mit welchem Belly seid Ihr *nicht* mehr unterwegs und warum nicht mehr?
Welche technischen Änderungen habt Ihr an Eurem Belly vorgenommen( Schutz vor Wellenschlag, Erhöhung des Auftriebs (?), Rutenhalter.... )

Welche Flossen sind der Antrieb des Vertrauens und warum?
Welche Flossen benutzt Ihr *nicht* mehr und warum nicht?
Wo gibt es welche empfehlenswerten Flossen zu welchem Preis?

Welcher Schwimmweste vertraut Ihr Euer Leben an, mußtet Ihr sie evl schon benutzen? 
Wo ist diese Lebensversicherung erhältlich und zu welchem Preis?

Was ist die "optimale" Rute für´s Belly?

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: ich werde dieses Thema vorerst "pflegen", eine entsprechende Liste erstellen und stets aktualisieren


----------



## MxkxFxsh

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Ich bin mit dem Togiak unterwegs.
1. weil es eine hohe Tragkraft hat (ein BB sollte soviel wie möglich davon haben)
2. weil es durch die Pontoons sehr Strömungsgünstig sich im Wasser verhält.
3. ich "hänge" mit meinem Ar... nicht mehr im Wasser, sondern sitze fast drauf. Dadurch ist auch weniger Wasserverdrängung!
4. weil es ein "echtes" Zweikammersystem ist.

Technische Änderung ist: ein kleines Kindersurfbrett aus Schaumstoff habe ich in das Ablagenetz des Togiaks eingebunden. Der Effekt ist, das mir die kleinen Ribbelwellen nicht mehr an den Sitz und somit in den Rücken platschen und das Teil hat noch ca. 10Kg Auftrieb.
Stabilen Rutenhalter habe ich auch noch angebaut. Weiter gibt es noch eine Gummiseilhalterung für den Anker, damit die Wellen nicht so sehr am BB zerren sondern im Gummiseil gepuffert wird.
Ach ja.... eine 0,5cm starke Kunststoffplatte habe ich mir noch über dem Schaumstoffsitz gesteckt, somit sitze ich fast wie auf einem Stuhl und das Gewicht wird wunderbar gleichmäßig über dem Sitz verteilt.  #6


----------



## Blauortsand

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Mein Bellyboot
Outcast - Fat Seacat
Vorteile
-Der Hintern ist über dem Wasser
-Das Belly ist etwas größer als das Togiak
-Schlauchbootventile
-Hat zwei Rutenhalter die man auch als Dosenhalter benutzen kann
-liegt gut im Wasser
-läßt sich hervorragend steuern
-ist sehr schnell (Kraftsparend)
-Ablage hält die Wellen ab (hat aber auch nen Wasserablauf)
-große Taschen für Tackle
-gut verarbeitet
-robustes Material
Nachteile
-Kostet viel
-Schrumpft das Luftvolumen über kaltem Wasser so drückt das Belly im Beinbereich zusammen und das paddeln wird dadurch erschwert (keine Stange im Beinbereich der Sitz hält auch nicht auseinander, da er auch aus Luftpolstern besteht aber da will ich mir noch was basteln.

Ausrüstung
-Feststoffweste bis 100kg
-Taucherflossen zum überstulpen
-Klappanker mit 1m Ankerkette 30m Ankerseil
-Smart Cast Armbanduhrecholot
-Rute: Shimano Aspire 240cm 5-20gr
-Rolle: Twinpower 3000er 
-Schnur: 9er power pro


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Hi,
Ich fahre ein U-Boot von Creek Company.
Für mich lohnt sich kein größeres oder besseres Boot weil ich es nur 2-3 mal im Jahr nutze bei den berüchtigten AB Treffen.  Sonst fahre ich kaum damit los.
Als Flossen habe ich die normalen sogenannten Entenfüße. Aus dem Grund weil meine Watschuhe zu groß sind so das ich in keine anderen Flossen rein komme.
Als Schwimmweste habe ich eine Automatische 150N von Marienepol. Das Teil ist überhaupt das wichtigste. Soll ja immer noch Leute geben die ohne Weste los fahren. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Rutenhalter habe ich auch und zwar aus 40iger Abflußrohr mit einem Riemen am Boot befestigt.
Als Rute verwende ich meine normale Spinnrute 3,05 Meter Daiwa Shogun Z und eine 2,5m Inliner Daiwa Emblem Z.


----------



## Maddin

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin Michael!



> Mit welchem Belly seid Ihr unterwegs und warum?


Colorado von Trout Unlimited, Vorgänger vom Togiak. Gründe 1-4 von Mike.







> Mit welchem Belly seid Ihr nicht mehr unterwegs und warum nicht mehr?


Round-Boat von Creek-Company....runde, vorne geschlossene Bellys sind einfach zu umständlich.







> Welche technischen Änderungen habt Ihr an Eurem Belly vorgenommen


Rutenhalter



> Welche Flossen sind der Antrieb des Vertrauens und warum?
> Welche Flossen benutzt Ihr nicht mehr und warum nicht?
> Wo gibt es welche empfehlenswerten Flossen zu welchem Preis?


Ich hab mir im Tauchershop an der Bramfelder Chaussee Flossen von Mare gekauft...damaliger Preis 89 DM. Andere Flossen habe ich noch nie benutzt.







> Welcher Schwimmweste vertraut Ihr Euer Leben an, mußtet Ihr sie evl schon benutzen?


(Halb)automatische Weste gekauft bei AWN in Hamburg für 50€. Toi toi toi noch nie benötigt.



> Wo ist diese Lebensversicherung erhältlich und zu welchem Preis?


Greift nicht jede x-beliebige LV, wenn BBoaten nicht ausdrücklich nicht versichert ist  ?



> Was ist die "optimale" Rute für´s Belly?


Eine "gute" mit nem kurzen Griff. Beim Colorado, Togiak oder dem Belly von BOS kannt du auch eine gute Spinnrute mit normalem Griff nehmen, da du bedeutend mehr Armfreiheit als z.B. im U- oder V-Boat hast.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben #h


----------



## Reppi

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Also ich gehöre ja auch zur Togiak-Fraktion !
Die Vorteile gegenüber einem Runden (Browning) und einem RT, sind natürlich von Mike schon bestens beschrieben worden !
Als Rute fische ich eine 2,10 Cormoran Cortec und eine 2,40 Spro Exclu-Spin; kosten beide "kein" Geld und sind trtzdem gut !!
Und hier muss ich Maddin widersprechen....ne 3,00 m ist für meine "kurzen Armen" vom Handteil her zu lang !

Weste: Secumar Halbautomatik
Flossen: von Creek Company, die mit dem steifen Blatt.....
Extra: verchromte Auspuffrohre
         2 Rutenhalter (schau Dir mal die Teile von Medo an !!)


----------



## Ace

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Mein erstes Belly:

*Ron Thomsen V-Tube*
Vorteile: 
* Sehr gut in Preis-Leistung
* Fast überall zu bekommen
* Ersatzschläuche können leicht nachgekauft werden
* Gut durchdachte und einfach zu hanhabende Ventiltechnik
* Sehr schnell auf- u. abgebaut
* Viel Sitzkomfort auch mit weniger Luft
* Kurststabil und wenig driftanfällig
* leicht zu händeln und sehr wendig 
* einfacher und logischer Aufbau

Nachteile:
* schlechter Ruf wegen Problemen mit den Näthen bei Vorläufermodellen
* Nur ein Hauptschlauch 
* nur 2 brauchbare Taschen
* Mit dem Mund auf dem Wasser nur mit großer Mühe nachblasbar
* Man sitzt recht tief im Wasser
* Metallteile die Rost ansetzen

sonstige Vorkommnisse:
* ein defekter Hauptschlauch der aber nach einem knappen Jahr anstandslos auf Garantie ersetzt wurde(HH-Rahlstedt)

Veränderungen:
* Rutenhalter aus Kunstoffrohr 
* Ankerlaufleine um die Boatsspitze
* Größere Laschen an den Reisverschlüssen(kalte Finger)



Mein zweites und jetziges Belly:

*Trout Unlimitedt Kennebec*
Vorteile:
* Schön hohe Sitzposition
* wenig Kraftaufwand beim paddeln
* ziemlich schnell bei glatter See
* hohe Tragkraft
* sehr groß
* viele nützliche Taschen, alle gut erreichbar
* gute Erreichbarkeit auch der eigenen Jacken- bzw. Westentaschen
* Zwei sehr große Hauptschläuche
* Luftauslass lässt sich gut dosieren(Sommer)
* Luft kann auf dem Wasser problemlos nachgeblasen werden
* Viel Armfreiheit
* hervorragende Verarbeitung und Materialien
* tolle Optik

Nachteile:
* Hoher Preis
* Seeehr dünnes Händlernetz in Germany
* Komplizierter Aufbau und zu viele unsinnige Einstellmöglichkeiten(Sitz)
* Presschlauch hinter dem Rücken(presst beide Pontons auseinander) unglückliche Lösung bzw. schlechte handhabe
* Muss immer mit volle Pulle Luft gefahren werden sonst drehen sich die Pontons durch das Eigengewicht nach innen(unbequem)
* nimmt relativ viel Wasser bei Wellengang.
* drift- & windanfällig
* Luft braucht lange um zu entweichen

Sonstige Vorkommnisse:
* keine

Veränderungen:
* Rutenhalter aus Kunststoffrohr


Ausrüstung:
* Geräteflossen von Scubaro(Wathose mit Gummistiefeln...Watschuhe passen nicht in die Flossen) sehr groß und hart, sorgen für reichlich Vortrieb erfordern aber auch viel Kraft und Kondition.(17 Euro e-bay Risikokauf wegen der Größe)
* Automatikweste Compass Compact II 150N für 49,90 bei Compass24.de
* vorher Feststoffweste unbequem aber zusätzlich Wärme im Winter
* 750g Anker und 20m Ankerseil mit Puffer...nutze ich aber kaum.
* Wasserdichte Taschen bei aquapac.de für Handy & Cam
* Fischstringer
* Tupperdosen für verschiedene Köder

Rute: 
Shimano Diaflash 240 MH 15-40g WG 2,40m Griff endet am Ellenbogen.
auch schon gefischt: Dega Belly Boat II...ziemlich weich aber super zum UL-Fischen.
Beide Ruten sind extrem leicht

Rolle:
Shimano Stradic 3000 FE
Team Daiwa 3500 S-CU

Schnur:
Fireline 0,12mm

Fliegenrute:
Greys GRX 10´ #7/8

Rolle:
Okuma Airstream

Schnur:
Fenwick Steelhead WF9F/S (13m Schnellsinkende Keule)

hoffe ich hab nix vergessen.


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Super Leute,
schon mal zwischendurch Danke für die tollen Tips #v 
So eine Darstellungsform ist wirklich Klasse #6 
Da ist für jeden was dabei..
Bitte weitermachen....
Gernot #h


----------



## Maddin

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

@Reppi
Dann kommt es wohl auf die 3m-Rute an, oder? Nicht bei jeder ist ein "zu langes" Handteil dran. Meine Carboxy hat ein ganz passables.


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

moin,
als tip habe ich noch eine rute von spro. weiß leider nicht wie die heißt, aber die ist der hammer. habe sie mir letztens bei uns im laden angesehen und mein kumpel hat sich die letzte dann gleich untern nagel gerissen ! es ist glaube ich auch eine extra bb-rute.
sie sieht dazu noch sehr gut aus. ist silber. und sie hat richtig power !!!
als rolle würde ich ne ganz normale spinn-rolle nehmen mit geflochtener fireline.
wie beim mefoangeln.

petri heil


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

bis hierher schon mal vielen Dank für die ganzen Infos! :m 
Was mich immer noch verschärft interessiert ist die Sitzhöhe, hat evl mal jemand seinen Sitz mit z.B. 30mm Iso-Matte aufgepolstert? Als Verbesserung der Stabilität könnte ich mir seitliche "Ausleger" aus diesen runden Schwimmhilfen vorstellen.
Wie sieht es aus mit seitlicher Stabilität, also gegen zu schnelles Abdriften wenn man nicht geankert hat? Hat schon mal jemand über eine Art "Schwert" nachgedacht?
Wieviel wiegt so´n Belly Boat eigentlich? Trägt man das auch mal einen etwas längeren Weg zum Wasser?

Fragen über Fragen... ich fürchte, es ist bei mir nur noch eine Frage der Zeit... 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Maddin

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin Michael,

hast du schon einen Favoriten? Der Sitz ist (z.B.  ) beim Togiak, ziemlich dick. Da brauch man sich wegen der Stabilität keine Gedanken machen. Auch seitliche Ausleger würden meiner Meinung nach nur im Weg sein. Mein Colorado, wie gesagt der Vorgänger vom Togiak, liegt auch ohne Ausleger gut auf dem Wasser. Wiegen tun die Teile auch kaum was. Bei meinem Belly waren so Trageriemen dabei, damit kannst du das alles schultern und ohne Probleme weitere Strecken schleppen. Was meinst du mit Schwert? So eine Art Kiel? Das Teil würde bestimmt beim Ein- und Austeigen immer aufsetzen....außer du erfindest irgendeine Konstruktion, so dass man das Schwert erst später draußen ausklappen kann  

Gruß


----------



## Blauortsand

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Also zur Gewichtsfrage:

Das kann schon sehr verschieden bei den Bellys ausfallen! Ich hatte mal sonen Ring der hatte nen Gewicht wie ein Luftballon mein jetziges hat jetzt schon nen paar Kilo aber mit den Trageriemen gar kein Problem!
Schwer ist eigentlich dann nur manchmal der doppelt besetzte Fischgalgen auf den Rückwegen!


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

@Ace: 





> * Seeehr dünnes Händlernetz in Germany


 Noch irgenwo anders als in dem Link von letztens?

@Maddin: an eine Art Ausleger dachte ich auch nur im Zusammenhang mit einer Sitzerhöhung. Eine Art "Kiel" meinte ich tatsächlich, war aber ( vorerst ) nur so eine wilde Idee... eine von vielen eben 

@Togiak / Kennebec Kapitäne: wie lief denn der Versand, wie lange hat das gedauert, wie hoch waren die Versandkosten?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## grieme

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

So Dann:

Meine ersten Bellys:

Creek-Company / Snowbee, beides U-Boote:
Vorteile: 
bekannt

Nachteile:
* Nur ein Hauptschlauch, für mich der Mega-Nachteil, wenn der mal platzt bei 4-Grad Ostseewasser, dann "Gute Nacht, Marie"  #d . Fazit: die 250 Euro für was Besseres (s.u.) sind mir mein Leben dann doch wert !! 
* wenig Ablagemöglichkeiten
* tiefe Sitzposition = kalter A....

Veränderungen:
das Creek-Company habe ich mal mit Bauschaum ausgeschäumt, wird dann sehr schwer und der Schaum ist auch nicht 100% Salzwasserbeständig.
Beim Snowbee ein Versuch, es mit Styroporkügelchen zu füllen = Riesensauerei!!  #q und man bekommt sie nicht dicht genug gepresst.

Mein zweites und jetziges Belly:

Trout Unlimitedt Togiak  #v 

Vorteile:

alle genannt

Nachteile:

* nur bei Brinkhoff, daher Preis-Monopol
* Sehr winddriftanfällig


Veränderungen:
bisher keine, ist erst ein halbes Jahr alt

Außerdem habe ich:

Festrumpf - Pontoonboot von Hobie, das Hobie Float Cat.
http://www.hobiecat.com/fishing/models_floatcat75.html
Eigenimport aus den USA durch einen Kollegen, gibts hier so nicht.
wird gerudert, daher kaum mit normalen Bellys vergleichbar. Ist eher schon ein kleines Boot und wird von mir fast ausschließlich zum küstennahen Schleppfischen eingesetzt (übrigens sehr erfolgreich)  #h 

Ausrüstung:
* Geräteflossen Mares Plana Avanti Quattro, trage ich mit Füßlingen für Taucher über den Füßlingen der Wathose, 
von den ganzen Teilen, die man per Schnürung über die Watschuhe zieht, kann ich nur abraten, zu wenig Vortrieb, sitzen zu wacklig.
* Automatikweste, Hersteller weiß ich ausm kopf nicht 
* 1500 g Anker und 20m Ankerseil mit 2m Kette vorm Anker und immer 20m Extraseil dabei, ums bei Bedarf einzuklinken. 
* Driftanker
* Fischstringer
* Echolot mit Eigenbau-Schwimmgeber (manchmal)
* Markierungsbojen

Rute: 
Berkley Fireflex, 2,7m, 7-28gr., am Griffteil eingekürzt auf Ellenbogenlänge
Shimano Catana Telespinnrute, 2,4m für alle Fälle wenn ich eigentlich mit der Fliege fischen will
+ div. andere
Rolle:
Shimano Stradic 4000 u.ä.

Schnur:
Fireline 0,12mm
selten: 0,25 Monofil

Fliegenruten:
verschiedene, am häufigsten im Einsatz:
Snowbee Prestige II, 9'6'', #8 , 4-teilig (sehr viel Rute für günstiges Geld)
Vision Eigenbau, 10', #7/8
Vision 3-Zone SW, 9', #10, 4-teilig (zum Dorschfischen mit Sinkschnüren)
experimentiere gerade mit einer Eigenbau 12' #7/8 als Zweihand  #: 

Rollen:
Okuma Airstream
ABU Diplomat 378
Ron Thompson DynaDisc 7/8

Schnur:
Teeny WF-8 F
Scierra Avalanche WF-8 F/I
Div. Schußköpfe
Teeny 400 Sinkschnur


----------



## Reppi

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

@MichaelB
Wollte erst gehässig sein und nen Link auf "meinen" alten Threat setzen :q .
Aber da Du als Stormbringer ausgedient hast..........
Also das Togiak lässt sich sehr gut schultern und ist leicht zu transportieren;
ABER die 250 Kilo Blinker und der 3,5 Anker machen das Ding ein wenig schwerer.
Und das Schlimmste ist tatsächlich der volle Galgen......habe jetzt schon 1-2 gedacht, ich würde 2 volle Bierkisten schleppen.. #: 
Ich habe 129,- Dollar(!) bezahlt, hinzu kamen ca. 40,.Euronen Fracht.
Der Zoll hat mich zufrieden gelassen, aber bei einer Lieferung +- 10 solcher Teile.....
Bei dem Kurs mache ich mir auch keine Gedanken hinsichtlich Ersatzteile; dann kommt ein neues auf´m Tisch ..
@Maddin
Magst recht haben; ist wahrscheinlich nur ne "Gefühlssache" aber ich komme mit den kurzen Ruten besser klar - nicht nur beim Wurf, sondern vor allem bei der Landung des Fisches....


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Hm, hm son ein fast Katamaran ist schon ne Überlegung wert.
Die Geschwinigkeitsvorteile müssen ernorm sein..

Also der Madison aus der Garage ist ja wohl ein Quantensprung der BB-Technik
oder schätz ich das falsch ein??
Wist Ihr den Unterschied zwischen dem Kennebec Float und dem Togiak???
Preislich sind nur 16,- Euronen...

Für den Import mal ne Vorüberlegung:
- kaufpreis in €, umgerechnet 
- evtl. Auslandseinsatz Kreditkarte 1% 
- 16% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer 
- 4,5% Zoll für Sportgeräte wenn dat noch stimmt?
- Porto 
- Nachnahme-Gebühr der Post (des Zusteller für Zoll und Steuer)

Ich rechne mal locker mit 30-35% Importkosten at all.

Der Versand sollte  per Post erfolgen. Das Porto hält sich dann in Grenzen. UPS oder Fedex sind dagegen unbezahlbar im internationalen Versand. 
Das Paket wird vom Zoll auf jeden Fall geprüft.

Für die Log. Abwicklung sollte man mal nen Spezi zurate ziehen...
Gibs da Erfahrungen?

Gernot #h


----------



## Reppi

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Hallo Gernot !
Mein Schwager (Free) hat im Jan. 2 Pontoon-Floats drüben geordert; hier kosten die knapp 600,. Euro, drüben 220 Dollar !!!
Also bist Du immer noch auf der sicheren Seite !!
Bernd, erzähl mal was ?!!!!


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

yo Schwager, lass mal hören und berichte #4 

So langsam wäre das bei den vielen Interessenten ja mal ein Fall für unseren Top-Shop...

@Reppi: na los, meine Suchfunktiuon hat unter "Reppi´s thread" leider nichts rausgetan - wo bleibt der link? #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

@Reppi: wie schaut´s denn nun mit Schwager und Link aus? #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## htp55

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Hallo allerseits,

   hallo Reppi,
   wo hast Du Dein BB in den USA bezogen und warum hat Dich der Zoll verschont ?

   Folgender Link ist vielleicht auch interessant:

www.garage-toys.com

 Ich habe auch schon Kontakt aufgenommen. Das Togiak kostet dort $ 138,- der Versand mit US Postal würde so um die $ 60,- kosten inkl. Versicherung. (www.usps.com). 
 Auch beim Zoll habe ich angerufen. Die nehmen pauschal 13,5 % des gesamten Warenwertes (Boot + Versandkosten !!!) für Zoll und Steuern bis zu einem Gesamtwert von € 350,-.  #q

 Ich dachte es wäre vielleicht günstiger das Geschäft über Freunde in den USA abzuwickeln, der Fiskus greift aber auch bei "Geschenken" mit 13,5 % zu.

   Hat jemand eine bessere Idee für die Abwicklung und wie man ggf. um den Zoll-Einfuhrkram herum kommt ?

   Ach ja, welche Schwimmweste empfehlt Ihr ? Und warum ?

  Gruß
  Hermann


----------



## Free

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Hallo allezusammen,
ich habe mich letzten Herbst bei Reppi mit dem BB Fieber angesteckt. Ein Kumpel hatte mir dankbarer weise sein Togiak geliehen. Nach so einigen tollen Fischzügen auf See hatten wir doch schon einige male ziemliche Mühe wieder an Land zu kommen. ( es kam uns jedenfalls so vor )
wenn man nachts reinschippert hat man so gut wie keine Orientierung ob man vorrankommt oder nicht. Wenn sich dann noch krämpfe in den Beinen melden geht einen schon langsam der A :q  auf Grundeis.
Damals wurde von mir der Entschluß gefasst es muß was mit Rudern her.
ODC Sport aus Amiland schien genau das Richtige zu sein.
Also bestellt ..... für nur 320,- € kamen Sie dann auch an.
Fahreigenschaften sind super #6 
Auch bei Wellen lassen Sie sich gut lenken. und sie sind schnell und kraftschonend . Ich habe trotzdem noch Flossen an ,damit man wenn man die Angelstelle erreicht hat die Ruder nach hinten legen kann.
Anlanden bei Wellen ist auch einfacher weil man kurz vorm Ufer drehen kann  und dann mit sicht zum Strand  auf die Nase fällt. :q 
Nachteil : Preis
Gewicht, so was um die 30Kg  und das zusammenbauen am Ufer.
Da ich das Boot mit dem Stahlgestell genommen habe rosten die verbindungen etwas. Es kommt aber diesen Sommer noch zum verzinken. dann ist das auch vorbei.

Im großen und ganzen bin ich sehr zufrieden damit.
Bernd #:


----------



## theactor

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

HI,

gibt es denn wirklich in Deutschland keinen einzigen Händler der die "interessanten" BB's importiert und hier vertreibt?


----------



## MxkxFxsh

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

@ htp55

Auch die 13,5% Steuer kann man sich sparen!!
Wenn man nur einen Gesamtwert von den tätsächlichen Versandkosten auf den Postzettel schreibt und.... gaaaanz wichtig *"Gebrauchtware" * !!!
Also eine Geschenksendung aus gebrauchter Ware die nix wert ist, wie die eingepackt ist ob original Karton oder so, ist völlig wumpe.
Und schon kann der Zoll nichts machen.  :m


----------



## htp55

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Danke für den Tip ! Jetzt muß nur noch der Händler in den USA mitspielen.....

 Ein weiteres Problem könnte die Versandversicherung sein. Wenn man "wertlose Gebrauchtware verschickt" wird die Versicherung im Falle des Verlorengehens wohl kaum den realen Wert ersetzen. Ziemliches Risiko, wenn man mal rechnet:

 Boot = 138,- $ = (bei 1,18 $ = 1 €) ca. 117,- €
 Versand = 60,- $ = 51,- €
 Gesamt = 168,- €
 Zoll + Steuer (13,5 %) = 22,68 €

 Ich habe Freunde drüben, die mir das Ding natürlich auch besorgen könnten. Kennt jemand 'ne preiswerte Lösung das Geld in die USA zu transferieren? Meine Hausbank nimmt dafür 20 - 25 €, also genau das, was man ggf. an Zoll sparen würde & das Verlustrisiko bleibt auch !


----------



## MxkxFxsh

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

@ htp55

Nee nee, die von mir beschriebene Methode geht nur von Privat an Privat.
Händler spielen bei sowas nicht mit und verlorene Ware (in der Gewichtsklasse) gibt es kaum aus den Staaten, weil die Cintainer alle verblombt sind und mit genauen Gesamtgewicht versehen, das muss dann bei Ankunft auch wieder stimmen. Anders könnte man sonst ganz leicht Drogen verschuppern, wenn die Container nicht genau deklariert wären !

Geld in die Staaten senden und dann noch zu Bekannten ??
Als Scheck im Wertbrief !! Muss nur nen Scheck sein der drüben eingelöst wird.  :m


----------



## htp55

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

@MikeFish

  Versuch wäre es ja wert.

 Mal ne andere Frage, wie ich auf Deinem Foto sehe trägst Du ne Schwimmweste. Was kannst Du empfehlen (hier im Board wird immer wieder die günstige von www.compass24.de empfohlen) und benötigt man auf der Ostsee 'nen Anker ? Wie schwer sollte der sein ? Wieviel Leine braucht man ? Vorfachkette auch ?


----------



## Ace

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

@theactor

Doch Sönke...den gibt es.
ruf mal bei Brinkhoff in Eckernförde an, die haben die Trout Unlimitedt Boate momentan soweit ich gehört habe sogar im Angebot, Wird aber noch n Preisunterschied sein gegenüber Amiland. Meins stammt jedenfalls auch aus Eckernförde.

Gruß
Mathias


----------



## MxkxFxsh

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

@ htp55

Klar die von Compass sind OK ! Ich habe meine auch von dort, in der Gewichtsklasse 150N. In der Größe sollte das schon sein, denn sicher ist sicher.
Ein Anker sollte auch unbedingt sein. Ich habe mal mit nem Klappanker von 1,5Kg angefangen, bin aber jetzt bei dem Kleinsten von 750gr ! Ein Seil dazu von guten 20 Metern und gut iss. Möglichst ein Seil was bei kaltem Wasser auch noch geschmeidig bleibt, dann reisst man sich nicht die Finger auf beim einholen. Eine kleine (30-50cm) Vorfachkette mit Schäkel kann man benutzen, muss aber nicht unbedingt.
Wichtig an der Ankersache ist, das man sich sehr schnell und ohne große Knotenlöserei oben am BB vom Ankerseil trennen kann, wenn zB. ein Motorboot einem ins Ankerseil gefahren ist oder so. Daher nie anknoten lieber nen Schnellkarabiner aus ALU benutzen.


----------



## Free

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Hallo alle,
es gibt einen Händler der sie aus USA importiert .http://www.outdoorfishing.de/   ich habe mit dem Chef " Herr Rainer " auch so ne gute Stunde gesprochen bloß die Preise sind hier echt heftig. ODC Sport kostet hier nur 599,- € + Versand aber bei Abnahme von mehr als 3 kann man über die Versandkosten sprechen.

Danke  #w 
Bernd


----------



## Reppi

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Kann hier jetzt leider nicht mehr mitreden ( Zoll usw.)..........
Habe 179 $ an Garage "überwiesen" und das war es !!!!!!! :q  :q 
Aber "Schwager Free" kennt sich jetzt mit dem "Kleingeschriebenen" gut aus !!!
Gruss Uwe


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

@Reppi: verstehe ich das richtig, für den Preis kam das Teilchen zu Dir nach Hause geflattert?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

he he.... flatter flatter !!!
wäre ja mal ne gute sache wenn die flossen von alleine flattern würden.
hast dir denn schon ein paar life angeguckt michi ?


----------



## Reppi

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

@MB
Jooo !!!
Aber ich scheine ja vom "Ablauf" her, ne Ausnahme gewesen zu sein...... :q


----------



## MxkxFxsh

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

@ Reppi

Glück gehabt mit der Steuer. :m 
Obwohl die Jungs bis 1 Jahr danach noch erscheinen können und nachträglich die Steuer eintreiben können.
Eigentlich wären dann von den 179,-$ noch mal 13,5% Steuer fällig.   

Ich habe mal für mein Togiak 220,- Euro hingelegt (all incl.) und das bei hohem Dollarkurs !!


----------



## htp55

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Habe gestern über einen Freund in den USA ein Togiak + Flossen bei garage-toys (keine Versandkosten ab 150,- $ innerhalb der USA) bestellt.
 Ich erstatte Bericht wann und wie und zu welchen Kosten das Ding bei mir ankommt !

 #4

 Bis dann
 Hermann


----------



## theactor

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Super Hermann,

dann haben wir ja wirklich "aktuelle Orginaldaten" #6


----------



## Smallmouth

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

-Schrumpft das Luftvolumen über kaltem Wasser so drückt das Belly im Beinbereich zusammen und das paddeln wird dadurch erschwert (keine Stange im Beinbereich der Sitz hält auch nicht auseinander, da er auch aus Luftpolstern besteht aber da will ich mir noch was basteln.

Hallo Jelle ,

wie gesagt , habe mir das Fish Cat 4 aus meiner Zweitheimat mitgebracht.
Es ist so ähnlich wie deins , nur kleiner und nur 600 Denier statt 1000 er Schlauch.
Das Problem mit den Schläuchen habe ich auch und deshalb wird morgen ein bißchen gebraten und gebastelt , damit ich dieses Problem beseitigen kann.
Ich hoffe das Wetter wird noch ein bißchen besser , damit ich noch mal auf die Ostsee komme , bevor es wieder über den großen Teich geht.
Sollte meine Arbeit Erfolg zeigen , werde ich hierzu berichten ( Fotos ).
Auch Mike Fish sein Tipp mit der Platte im Sitzkissen ist wirklich eine gute Idee.
Übrigens das Fish Cat bleibt hier , bei Murad , die Jungs aus Lübeck können dann ordentlich testen. Ich werde mir dann mal dein Modell bestellen ( $239 also ca. 200 Euros ) und einige Runden auf dem Erie See drehen.

Best regards 
Smallmouth


----------



## gofishing

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Wer noch eine günstige Pumpe sucht/braucht.

http://www.lidl.de/de/index.nsf/pages/c.o.oow.20040603.p.Doppelhub-Luftpumpe.ar23

Ab 03.06 (Donnerstag)


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## MxkxFxsh

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Die Pumpe gab es schon vor 2 Wochen bei Plus.! :m 
Preis war gleich.


----------



## Medo

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

@mike

sag mal, wo hast Du die Kunststoffplatte an den Sitz gebracht??

Unterhalb haut sie so in den Netzstoff und oberhalb ist der Sofaeffekt ja nun ganz weg.


----------



## MxkxFxsh

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

@ Medo

Oberhalb und nur oberhalb! Damit das Gewicht sich gleichmäßig verteilt und der "Sofa-Effekt" verhindert wird. Denn irgendwann ist so ein Sofa durchgesessen.   
Auch sitzt man auf der Platte etwas höher und, so meine ich, man kann das Togiak besser dirigieren.  :k


----------



## Smallmouth

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Hallo Mike  ,
habe meine Platte auch oben angebracht , ist ganz schoen hart .
Werde es mal andersrum versuchen.


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*



			
				MikeFish schrieb:
			
		

> Auch sitzt man auf der Platte etwas höher und, so meine ich, man kann das Togiak besser dirigieren


 .... Aha.... dann werde ich das Ganze mal umbauen.... Ich bin kurz davor die verdammte Kiste meinem Kumpel zukommen zu lassen  :e .
Sehne mich nach meinem U-Boat zurück  :q


----------



## MxkxFxsh

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

@ Dorschdiggler

Zur Info: ich habe diese Schaumstoffsitzpolster auch nicht "quer" in die Sitztasche reingequetscht, sondern längs!!
Ich meine das hat einen kleinen Vorteil, da ich ja nun mein Togiak mit anderen vergleichen konnte, es ist nach hinten etwas kippsicherer.
Nach rechts und links bekommt man das Togiak nicht mal mit Gewalt zum kentern aber nach vorn oder hinten geht das schon leichter. Da nun die Sitzpolster bei meinem Sitz längs drunter sind, habe ich die Meinung das ich kippsicherer nach hinten bin.
Somit denke ich das jedes Plus an Sicherheit sehr angenehm ist oder ?  :m


----------



## Smallmouth

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

@ Dorschdiggler

Mir ging es zu Anfang genauso , ich habe mir das Fishcat 4 gekauft 
ist so aehnlich wie das Togiak . Auf der Ostsee mit ein wenig Welle 
ist mir mei U - Boot auch lieber mit dem Fishcat war das eine wirklich schwierige und ungewoehnliche Tour . Aber hier in Pennsylvania auf 
den Binnenseen ist es ganz i.O.


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Ich habe mittlerweile die Ostseetour zweimal gemacht, aber das richtig gute Gefühl stellt sich einfach nicht ein....vielleicht bin ich auch nur "zu doof"  :q 
Macht aber nix....übe ich halt noch ein klein wenig weiter..... #h


----------



## Reppi

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

@Vossi 
Habe Dich gar nicht so mit ner dicken spitzen Kiste in Erinnerung ????
Ok, die kurzen Beine sind beim Paddeln hinderlich.......   
Gruss Uwe


----------



## Medo

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

@ Reppi



> Ok, die kurzen Beine sind beim Paddeln hinderlich.......


haha...

Kommt gerade mit beiden an den Boden und wirft mit solchen Sprüchen um sich....#4 

Vossi und ich können Dir ja mal schildern, wie die Sicht von hier oben ist 

na ja......  diese BrassenAngler....


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

grad drüber gestolpert http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/showthread.php?t=30345 

Wie wäre es denn mal mit einer Schlecht-Wetter-Steuer? :e 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## htp55

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Hurra Hurra das Togiak ist da !!!!!!!!!!!

  Also..... Bericht:  #4

  Der Versand innrerhalb der USA (Garagetoys ---> Kumpel in Kalifornien) hat nach der Bestellung 12 Tage gedauert.
  Der Versand von Kalifornien nach Deutschland mittels United States Postal Service hat nochmal 12 Tage gedauert.
  Ich habe das Boat noch nicht aufgebaut, aber es sieht vollständig aus.

  Kosten:

  Ich habe mich mit dem Kumpel auf einen aktuellen Kurs $ -> € von 1:1,2 geeinigt.

  Togiak:    138,00 $
  Flossen:    32,95 $
  Versand:   67,95 $ für ein Paket, das lt. Paketschein 18 lb 6,6 oz also ca. 9 kg wiegt.

  macht zusammen 238,90 $; 
  dies entspricht *199,08 €

*Mit dem Paket, das durch GLS Germany geliefert wurde kam noch eine Verzollungsvollmacht, welche besagt, daß die Sendung den deutschen Einfuhrbestimmungen unterliegt und das bis zu einem Betrag von € 350,00 die Abgaben pauschal mit 13,5 % berechnet werden. Basis ist der auf der Zollinhaltserklärung angebene Wert. Für diese Abgaben zzgl. 9,50 € Zollabfertigungskosten soll ich in den nächsten Tagen eine Rechnung bekommen.
  Ich laß mich überraschen.

  Leider hat es meine Kumpel (dieser Penner ) zu gut mit mir gemeint und aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen einen Gesamtwert von $ 280,00 deklariert #d. Jetzt muß ich wohl ca. 12,50 € Zoll zuviel bezahlen. Na ja, Pech dabei.

  So, jetzt wird aufgebaut...


----------



## Medo

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

@htp55

dazu kommen wir bereits zuvor beschrieben ca.40 € Zoll.


----------



## MxkxFxsh

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

@ htp55

Ist ja prima gelaufen mit der Hilfe eines Kumpels in den USA.

Klaro, der Zoll kommt jetzt noch und wenn es 6 Wochen dauert aber der kommt mit Sicherheit und will sein Geld vom US Gesamtwert plus Versand.

Viel Spass mit dem Togiak und "good Job" für das einbringen der Sitz-Schaumstoffpolster.  :m


----------



## htp55

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

@ MikeFish

 Gibt es irgentwelche Tips & Tricks, die man beim (ersten) Zusammenbau beachten sollte ? Meinst Du, mir erschließt sich dann die Position, an welcher die von Dir propagierte Zusatzsitzplatte angebracht werden sollte? Hast Du zufällig Photos derselbigen ???;+

 @Medo

 Also insgesamt sind es ziemlich genau ca. *32,90 € *für Zoll & Co.
 (199 $ für Kram + Versand = 165,80 €, davon 13,5 % Zoll = 22,40 € + 9,50 € Abfertigungskosten)

  @ alle 

  Welche Art von Pumpe empfehlt Ihr ? #c
 Bei meinem Haus- & Hof-Lidl hatten sie noch die oben bereits erwähnte Handpumpe und noch ein elektrisches Modell zum Anschluß an den Zigarettenanzünder des Autos.
 Die Handpumpe machte mir mit ihrer Anschlußöffnung im Handteil kein sonderlich soliden Eindruck & schafft anscheinend nur 1 bar Druck. Reicht das aus?


----------



## MxkxFxsh

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

@ htp55

Das wie, was und warum beim Zusammenbau ist zu komplex um es schriftlich darzulegen.
Komm am besten zum Sommernacht-BB-Treffen und da können wir viel mehr sehen und erläutern.
Fotos davon hab ich gleich null.

Deine Zollberechnung ist nicht ganz richtig.
Die angegebenen 280,-$ plus Versand, plus die 9,50€ .....davon werden 13,5% Zoll berechnet!  #6


----------



## htp55

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

1:0 für Deutschland !!! (Halbzeit)

 @ MikeFish

 Ja, ist klar, daß ich durch die zu hohe Deklaration mehr berappen muß. Meine Rechnung war für einen "normalen" Versand gedacht.

 Habe das Togiak montiert (das mit den Polstern ging zu zweit eigentlich problemlos & ich weiß jetzt auch wo die Platte hin soll !!!!!!) und beatmet. Das mit den Schläuchen ist ja ein ziemliches gewurschtel aber ich denke, daß sie sich durch mehrmaliges aufpusten und ablassen der Luft schon zurechtruckeln werden.
 Sonst noch etwas zu beachten ?
 Ach ja, woher hast du so'ne Einschiebeplatte ;+

 ACHTUNG OSTSEE ICH KOMME !


----------



## MxkxFxsh

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

@ htp55

Schau ins örtliche Branchenbuch und siehe unter Kunstoffhandel.
Die Platte sollte möglichst unzerbrechlich sein und gegen allesmöglich resisstent. Ich hab sie in 0,5cm dick und (muss jetzt lügen)40cm x 44cm.
Sämtliche Kanten und Ecken habe ich abgerundet, erst mit Feile und dann mit Schmirgelleinen.  :m 

Also ich kann mein Togiak bestens fahren + lenken mit dieser Platte auf dem Sitz.  :k


----------



## htp55

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

@ MikeFish

 Dankeschön !#6


----------



## Medo

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

@htp55

Fennichfuchser

hast ja Recht!


----------



## htp55

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

@ Medo

 Wer den Taler nicht ehrt....... undsoweiterundsofort.... #6

 Letztendlich spart man ca. 87,00 €, wenn man anstatt bei Erich B. vom M.-See, bei garagetoys bestellt. 

 Jetzt muß man abwägen: Risiko, aber Geld sparen oder good-old-deutsche-Garantie & bluten.#c


----------



## htp55

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

So, für die, die es interessiert:

  Heute ist die Rechnung vom Zoll gekommen: #4

 Der angegeben Warenwert des Paketes von $ 280,- ist mit ca. 1,2 umgerechnet worden, macht also € 233,-. Davon wurde eine Freimenge (wg Privatsendung) von € 25,- abgezogen. Von dem verbliebenden Restbetrag von € 208,- muß ich jetzt 13,5 % Einfuhrzoll + € 9,50 Zollabfertigung bezahlen. Die Versandkosten wurden anscheinend nicht in die Rechnung einbezogen !
  Macht summasumarum *€ 39,00* 

 Wer jetzt also in den USA ein BB bestellt, wo das Paket mit dem wahren Warenwert ($ 138,-) deklariert ist muß wohl aber nur € 21,65 bezahlen.

 Ok, alle Klarheiten beseitigt ?


----------



## Chacca

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

so... ich will nu auch eins haben  

kennt jemand zufällig das aktuelle angebot von brinkhoff? 7,50 euro für diesen schnöseligen katalog will ich einfach nicht berappen.
oder gibt es mittlerweile auch andere deutsche versender, die das togiak und das kennebec im angebot haben?


----------



## htp55

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Also...
  Togiak € 289,-
  Kennebec € 329,-

  Lt. aktuellem Brinkhoff-Katalog Nr. 13 Seite 203

  Meines Wissens gibt's die Dinger auch nur da.


----------



## Smallmouth

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Hallo an alle Togiakfreunde,

habe meine beiden Togiaks jetzt nach Deutschland ( US Mail )
per post geschickt , guenstigste Variante 24$ Fracht , ohne 
Polster ( habe einen Lieferanten in Luebeck dafuer),deklariert
als "used float tube ", value 30$ , das Ganze wog ca 5 kg und war 4 Wochen unterwegs , der Preis fuers Boot + Versand
liegt noch unter dem Preis  Originalpreis von 138$.
Eins ist schon verkauft , das andere wird wahrscheinlich demnaechst in EBAY erscheinen.

Gruss aus Pittsburgh


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

aufgeschoben...  

Nachdem ich gestern meine ersten Dorsche vom Belly aus gefangen habe ist die Neugier wieder geweckt |rolleyes 

Eine weitere Frage kam mir dabei: kann man sich im RT "richtig" anlehnen oder muß man wie im Togiak eher aufrecht sitzen?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## AndreasG

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

@MichaelB

Im RT kannst du dich wunderbar anlehnen, das hab ich heute auch die meißte Zeit in Dahme gemacht denn ausser einigen Microbendorschen ging nix.
Falls du allerdings doch eher in Richtung Togiak tendierst frag mal bei Burkhardt Schulz, Angler Zentrum Trave, in Ahrensburg nach. Der hatte mir letztens eins im Katalog gezeigt, sah aus wie ein Togiak war allerdings von einem anderen Hersteller...welcher fällt mir grad nicht ein. Zu dem Laden werd ich dir noch ne PM schicken, die planen da was nettes was nicht jedem (Angelhöker) passen wird. Ausserdem möchte ich heir keine Haue wegen evtl. Schleichwerbung beziehen.


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Eine weitere Frage kam mir dabei: kann man sich im RT "richtig" anlehnen oder muß man wie im Togiak eher aufrecht sitzen?
> Gruß
> Michael


wenn Du denn mal Bescheid sagen würdest, dann hättest Du das am Mittwoch schon probieren können......
Aber der Actore wirkt anscheinend ansteckend....  #h


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,





			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> wenn Du denn mal Bescheid sagen würdest


 Ich komme drauf zurück #h  nach Pfingsten habe ich zwei Tage frei und will dringenst...  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

...wenn das Ganze in der Woche sein soll, dann bitte rechtzeitig Bescheid, damit ich es einrichten kann....Vielleicht kann der Absaageeer ja dann auch  :q


----------



## theactor

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

HI,



> Aber der Actore wirkt anscheinend ansteckend....


Was auch immer das heissen soll...

Man kann sich ja im Togi "anlehnen" nur beim ACTIV PADDELING wohl eher nicht.
Vorteil ist m.E. das etwas höhere Sitzen. Wie gesagt: "m.E." - in einer anderen Version habe ich bislang nicht nicht gesessen  
Aber mal ein Vergleichssitzen kann ja nich schaden #6 

Das Vossi immer so streng sein muss mit mir #t ...

|wavey:


----------



## Reppi

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

@Vossi
Mir fällt zu MB auch nichts mehr ein.......... #d  #d   
Mit Angeboten kann man den Kerl ja zu kleistern.......; aber er steht ja wohl auf "Schmerzen und weniger Fisch"... |uhoh:  |uhoh:  |bla:


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Das Vossi immer so streng sein muss mit mir #t ...
> |wavey:


....ich kann noch strenger  :q 

*RUF MICH AN !!!!!!* :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## theactor

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

JAWOLL!!
Das klingt nach Lack&Leder. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Zur Nummer:
0190 - xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

@Mützi / Strengler: Eure Angebote ehren und #t mich... #h 

Das war vorgestern aber wirklich eine ganz spontane Aktion - als ich mit dem Dümpeltor telefonierte, ich war grad in Dahme angekommen und er paddelte noch, fragte er sofort ob ich auch mal wolle, und ich verneinte noch #c und dann auf einmal |laola: 

Am Hilfreichsten wäre jetzt natürlich ein direkter Vergleich zwischen Rennbanane und Dschunke  

Am Dienstag oder Mittwoch nach Pfingsten will ich wieder an die Küste und hoffe natürlich auf gute Bedingungen und den einen oder anderen Hornie - noch jemand? #h 

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: habe ich gaaanz unverbindlich mal auf die Beobachen-Liste gesetzt |rolleyes http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30757&item=7153660979&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Am Dienstag oder Mittwoch nach Pfingsten will ich wieder an die Küste und hoffe natürlich auf gute Bedingungen und den einen oder anderen Hornie - noch jemand? #h
> Gruß
> Michael



Also ich würde am Mittwoch mitkommen....Feierabend so gegen 17:00 Uhr, eintreffen in Dahme gegen 18:30 Uhr......mit zweitem Belly im Gepäck.... #h


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

ich kann noch nicht genau sagen, welcher Tag es denn nun werden wird... eigentlich wollte ich die ganze Woche Urlaub nehmen, aus aktuellem Anlass sind aber nur die beiden Tage nach Pfingsten draus geworden #c 
Und ein Tag ist für einen Wellness-Aufenthalt in einem Thermalbad zusamnmen mit meiner Süßen reserviert :k 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,
Mittwoch ist wahrscheinlich schlecht - hab da einen wichtigen Termin, von dem ich noch nich weiss, wielange der dauert. Außerdem ist ja abends Bedienungsanglotzen im Godehard... 

|wavey:


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

na denn, ich geh lieber Angeln als Glotzen :g  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

.....Ja nee...war klar.....
ich werde mir das mit Euch nochmal überlegen.
Vielleicht sollte ich doch besser einen Schönen Tau-
wurm an den Haken hängen und Aale angeln gehen  :q  :q


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

wie jetzt, kneifen? #c  :g  |rolleyes 

Das zweite Belly klingt verlockend, aber barfuß paddelnd und mit einem Schwimmring meiner Töchter gesichert...   ich weiß ja nicht #yTraktor :g 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

HI,

ichsachma: seit über einem Jahr grübelt der B jetzte - ich finde, bald ist mal ZUSCHLAGZEIT!

@Diggel: erst locken und dann wieder doch nich..
Aber - je nach Wetter - kann es sein, dass Du gleich Sonntag die "befohlene" SMS bekommst  

|wavey:


----------



## sundeule

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Hier gibt es das kennebec für 209 euri http://www.belly-boot.de/


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

.....befohlen  ;+  :q 
nun gut denn...ich werde dann mal hier Deinen Part für Sonntag übernehmen und im Vorwege aus familiären Gründen absagen. Am Sonntag befinde ich mich in der Nähe der wunderschönen Küsten von Rügen (allerdings ohne getackle  :c  ). Aber lieb, dass Du schreiben willst..... #h


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

grübel... grübel... grübel... hat schonmal jemand am RT eine defekte Naht reparieren müssen? Und falls ja: wie?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

.....Sticknadel und DAM-Hypron 0,20mm......
hält  #h


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,





			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> DAM-Hypron 0,20mm......
> hält #h


 Und what ´bout fireline?  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, Und what ´bout fireline?
> 
> Gruß
> Michael



das sollte genauso gehen....

 #h


----------



## Reppi

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Gut, wenn ihr mich mit meiner ZWEIT-KOMPLETT-AUSRÜSTUNG nicht dabei haben wollt..... :q  :q  #c    
Nur Mittwoch geht nicht, da bei mir von hinten eine Reise ins ich ansteht... :c


----------



## theactor

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

HI,


@Reppi: ich will -- heute  

|wavey:


----------



## htp55

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Nur Mittwoch geht nicht, da bei mir von hinten eine Reise ins ich ansteht... :c



Echt unangenehm.


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

#d .....neee uwe...watt fies...... #d


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Uwe:  |uhoh:  #d  |uhoh:


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

so wie es ausschaut geht bei mir der Mittwoch auch nicht... dafür dann Dienstag #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Reppi

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Also Dienstag sieht es bei mir (noch) gut aus; werde vorsichtshalber mal alle anderen "Termine" blocken..  
@Sönke 
Wie sieht das diesen Mittwoch aus ??


----------



## theactor

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

HI,

@InternalRepp: leider schlecht - Freitag ist Premiere...:c 

|wavey:


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

back to topic  

Ich glaube, wir hatten irgendwo/irgendwann schon mal das Thema Feststoff-Füllung statt Luftschlauch... ;+ 
Meine Idee ist, keine Styropor-Kügelchen zu versuchen, sondern mal zusehen, ob man nicht einen Block aus Styropor shapen lassen kann - sowas sollten Firmen können, die z.B. Laminiervorlagen o.Ä. anfertigen. damit könnte man dann passgenau den Schlauch ersetzen und müßte nie wieder den Gedanken "was passiert wenn..." denken :g 

Gruß
Michael, warscheinlich demnäxt V-Booter |rolleyes


----------



## Reppi

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*



> ob man nicht einen Block aus Styropor shapen lassen kann


Den Gedanken hatte ich schon; warte noch auf Antwort von einem Surfboard-Bauer....
Aber ich werde mir irgendwann ein Hovercraft holen und dann ist sowieso Schluß mit lustig.......


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

Hovercraft ist natürlich auch cool  :g  |rolleyes 

Ich mache mich mal kluch von wegen Styropor-Bearbeitung :b 

Wenn ich die Beiträge hier nochmals lese, stelle ich ja fest, daß die Feststoff-Rettungswesten irgendwie nicht so gefragt sind... woran liegt´s?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich die Beiträge hier nochmals lese, stelle ich ja fest, daß die Feststoff-Rettungswesten irgendwie nicht so gefragt sind... woran liegt´s?
> Gruß
> Michael




Ganz einfach unbequem  :q


----------



## htp55

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> back to topic
> 
> Ich glaube, wir hatten irgendwo/irgendwann schon mal das Thema Feststoff-Füllung statt Luftschlauch... ;+
> Meine Idee ist, keine Styropor-Kügelchen zu versuchen, sondern mal zusehen, ob man nicht einen Block aus Styropor shapen lassen kann - sowas sollten Firmen können, die z.B. Laminiervorlagen o.Ä. anfertigen. damit könnte man dann passgenau den Schlauch ersetzen und müßte nie wieder den Gedanken "was passiert wenn..." denken :g
> |rolleyes



Theoretisch sollte ein ausstopfen mit Styropor kein Problem sein, allerdings müßten dafür die Nähte der Außenhaut aufgetrennt werden und dann auf dem Kunststoff-Block wieder verschlossen werden. Falls Du mehrere Blöcke einsetzen wolltest, um sie durch die Reißverschlußöffnung zu bugsieren, würden sich die Dinger bei Belastung (reinsetzen) vermutlich verschieben, oder !?


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Also Michael,
da Du dich anscheinend um das Aufblasen drücken willst,
empfehle ich Dir ne gute alte und bewährte Bertram 450. #6 







Ich meine damit machst Du nichts verkehrt und ich würde mich dann auch gern mal einladen lassen. :q 

Und zum Dritten hast Du dann nicht überall Styrodur-Schnipsel rumfliegen  

Gernot  #h


----------



## Reppi

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Super Gernot !
Wenn Du dann (ab) nächste Woche mit der dicken Berta im HH-Hafen los legst, sag Bescheid !    
Aber wieder zum Thema......
Ich finde das gut, dass MB sich so angeregt Gedanken macht, OBWOHL er bisher noch nichts hat, wo er die Kügelchen reinfüllen kann... :q


----------



## theactor

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

HI,

das liegt in seinen Genen, glaube ich... als alter Motorradschrauber..
Schon mal modifizieren bevor dasTeil überhaupt da is..:q


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Mach ich Reppi :g 
Hmm aber der Trick beim Belly ist doch die Verstaubarkeit, dachte ich zumindest. Wenn man sich die Pontons aus Styrodur oder ähnlich schneiden läst, kann man die ja gleich laminieren und mit GelCoat versehen.
Aber dazu ist der Aufwand ja riesig und wohin dann mit den Dingern? #c  

Gernot #h


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

nu mal nicht versuchen, die Eier klüger als die Henne sein zu lassen |rolleyes |rolleyes 

Bis zum eigenen BB ist es nur noch ein Frage der Zeit #h und an meinen ganzen doofen Fragen wird ja mehr als deutlich, daß ich mich wirklich mit dem Thema beschäftige. Dabei kommt es mir weniger auf prinzipielle Modifikation an, als auf die Möglichkeit, eventuelle Sicherheitslücken zu schließen |bla: 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

HI,

Gernot, der BMichael wohnt in einer großen Villa in einer europäischen Metropole möchte ich fast sagen.. da wäre das Verstauen kein Problem  #y 

Ansonsten sollte die übliche "Schlauchvariante" bei Deinem Fliegengewicht vorerst keine ersthafte Bedrohung darstellen :g


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> bei Deinem Fliegengewicht vorerst keine ersthafte Bedrohung darstellen :g



Moment ma, Ringetragendertor, nach WBA Europe bin ich noch im Super- Mittelgewicht. |gr:   

Michael, geht ja auch um Stauraum beim Transport.
Ich meine wenn man die Schlauche mit 33% Styropur auffüllt, musste das doch von der Tragkraft im Havariefall ausreichen oder?

Gernot #h


----------



## Reppi

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Houston an Texas, wir haben ein Problem..  
Ihr Raketenantriebsagregarforscher...........das Ding heißt glaube ich BB-Boat, weil es so ist, wie es ist..  ........
Mich wundert, dass Daniel Düsenwischermann sein Senf noch nicht dazu getan hat.........


----------



## theactor

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Hi,

ich glaube, er kämpft gerade um den Erwerb oder so...
Frage: um das Ganze stabil in Form zu halten könnte man die Schläuche doch auch mit Beton ausschäumen...?!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:g |wavey:


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

und um Deinen sensiiiiblen Künstler-Magen stabil zu halten könnte man ja mal |smash:  |uhoh:  |rolleyes 

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: Erwerb vorhin gesichert #h


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Und wieder entfleuchte ein Strandläufer in die ewigen Bellyjagtgründe ?

Na, dann frohes gelingen Michael. 

Gernot #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

....glaub ich nicht Gernot....wer so gerne am Strand längs wandert wie der Herr B (uns sei es nur um mal wieder ordentlich den Sand aufzuwirbeln), der kehrt dem Land nicht den Rücken...höchstens temporär  :q


----------



## Blauortsand

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*



> Daniel Düsenwischermann



 :q  :q  :q


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> :q  :q  :q



Du meinst den B...ex am Belly?

 :q  :q  :q


----------



## Medo

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Du meinst den B...ex am Belly?
> 
> :q  :q  :q



....watt denn hier los;+:r

ich muss malochen und ihr macht einen auf meine kosten|gr:

reinhaun....#h


----------



## Blauortsand

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Hupps schon wieder ein Lückentext erzähl mal Gernot wer da wieder dazwischenfunkt!


----------



## Blauortsand

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Wischerfrau ist aber heute etwas sensibel der Pnt gleich wild rum - nein ich habe Ihn nicht auf der Ignorierliste war nur ein kleiner Spass!


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Nun, es ist der Festplattenwächter :q 
Aber ich steig jetzt aus.
Ansonsten beiss ich vor Lachen in die Tastatur.

Denk dran das ist ein offentliches Board.
Hab Lachkrämpfe,
Gernot :q  :q  :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

man...hier geht's ja ab  :q  :q  :q  :q 

Moin Mr. Medo......schönen Gruß von meiner Tochter 

klingelt da was  #h  #h  #h


----------



## Blauortsand

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*



> ......schönen Gruß von meiner Tochter


@Diggeldi
..........von mir auch liebe Grüße zurück


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

|kopfkrat  ....jelle = medo  |kopfkrat 

da läuft irgendwas schief  :q  :q


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

je näher ich meiner Gummi-Ente komme, desto mehr Fragen kommen mir... ich stelle mir grad vor, wie mir die Rute aus der Hand rutscht und in acht Meter Tiefe langsam im Grund versinkt... hat schon mal jemand über eine Art der Sicherung nachgedacht?
Ein weiterer Traum ist, daß eine Flosse langsam gen Horizont dümpelt... wie schaut es hier aus?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## gerstmichel

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> je näher ich meiner Gummi-Ente komme, desto mehr Fragen kommen mir... ich stelle mir grad vor, wie mir die Rute aus der Hand rutscht und in acht Meter Tiefe langsam im Grund versinkt... hat schon mal jemand über eine Art der Sicherung nachgedacht?
> Ein weiterer Traum ist, daß eine Flosse langsam gen Horizont dümpelt... wie schaut es hier aus?
> 
> Gruß
> Michael


 
Hi Michael,

die Rute lässt sich Prima (finde ich) mit einem leichten Bändsel um das Handgelenk sichern (Rute hinter Rolle von dir aus gesehen und Handgelenk) evtl bietet sich auch eine Öse am Belly statt des HG an.

Als Ersatz für die fliehende Flosse eignet sich ein Dorsch in Grösse 46+ am besten. Aber bevor du dann an Land Watest musst du ihn wieder ausziehen !! :q


----------



## theactor

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Hi,

Die Rute rutscht Dir nicht aus der Hand, da Du sie, bevor Du zum Bier greifst, in den von Dir gebastelteten Rutenhalter stellst (wie übrigens auch beim Versorgen des Fanges).
Sollest Du mal keinen Dorsch fangen, mit dem Du zurückpaddeln kannst  gibt es Flossensicherungen zu erstehen, die um die Wade geknotet werden wenn ich das richitg in Erinnerung habe.
So, nu Schluss mit der grindigen Altersangst :g und RAN!  

|wavey:


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,





			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Die Rute rutscht Dir nicht aus der Hand


 Und wenn doch... |scardie: 



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> So, nu Schluss mit der grindigen Altersangst :g und RAN!


Ich habe keine Angst vor´m Alter(n) - kenne ich doch so viele atraktive und meist jüngere Kerlz |rolleyes 

Tüdelband klingt gut, der Trick wird geklaut :g 



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> wer so gerne am Strand längs wandert wie der Herr B (uns sei es nur um mal wieder ordentlich den Sand aufzuwirbeln),


 Ey Ald´n, nu ma langsam |bla: ich werde mit Sicherheit die Brandungsruten nicht für immer aus der Hand legen und auch das Wat-Angeln weiterhin sporadisch betreiben.
Der Grund für mein Bekanntnis zur Gummi-Ente ist ganz einfach: ich will endlich mal keine Unsummen mehr für Wattis ausgeben, um dann eine Hand voll Nemos an der Wasserkante verrecken zu lassen - statt dessen will ich gern richtige Fische fangen  :g 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

HI,



> Und wenn doch...


Dann gehört soviel Ungeschick eben bestraft #d 



> Ich habe keine Angst vor´m Alter(n)


Is ja auch schon zu spät :q 

Ich will dann in den nächsten Tagen Bilder hier sehen


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Ein weiterer Traum ist, daß eine Flosse langsam gen Horizont dümpelt... wie schaut es hier aus?
> Gruß
> Michael




also das mit der Rute ist so eine Sache.......
Einfach festhalten, oder in das dafür vorgesehene Rohr stecken......

Wegen Flossenverlust......einbeinig paddeln  :q


----------



## gerstmichel

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Was muss man eigendlich so bezahlen, um sich der Gefahr des Ruten und Flossenverlustes hingeben zu dürfen?


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

@Gerstmichl: wie jetzt? Meinst Du wieviel die Ausrüstung kostet, um auf hoher See Rute und Flossen verlieren zu können?  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

HI,



> Was muss man eigendlich so bezahlen, um sich der Gefahr des Ruten und Flossenverlustes hingeben zu dürfen


 
Wie jetzt  Also um sich der Gefahr des Ruten&Rollenverlustes hinzugeben musst Du gar nichts zahlen  
Du meinst Kosten für Rutenhalter? (im Eigenbau nur einige wenige Teile aus dem Baumarkt notwendig ), Flossensicherung so um die 15€.
Oder meinst Du die ganze Bellyanschaffung an sich?!

|wavey:


----------



## theactor

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Zwei Blöde...


----------



## gerstmichel

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Nein ich mein eher das BB ...#d 

Ne, ne nixe verstehen? Ische deutsch!:q


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Tüdelband klingt gut, der Trick wird geklaut :g



Altenpflegetor, Du hast doch an sowas gedacht oder #c  :q 






Gernot #h  :q


----------



## Reppi

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

@Gernot
Kauf Dir doch lieber einen richtigen Argumente-Verstärker.. :q 

@MB
Um deiner Angst ein wenig Nahrung zu geben;
ich kenne da jemanden, der beim ersten mal, MEINE Zweitrute "ausgesetzt" hat;
da hilft dann nur GPS und mit 3 BB´s nebeneinander den Grund mit dem schwersten Wobbler umzupflügen........geht !!


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

@Reppi: na das lässt mich hoffen für Dienstag  

@Gerstmichel: schau doch mal bei ebay rein, da geht momentan was #h  außerdem hatte Boardie Toddy sein RT V-Boot in einem anderen thread ( "Hat noch jemand ein paar Flossen über" war das glaub ich ) angeboten :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Also Reppi, 

was Du nun wieder Denkst. #d 

Ich meinte die Schlaufe fürs Handgelenk 

Und siehe da, nun hat mb wieder Hoffnung. #6 


Gernot #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

...ich muss jetzt mal Euer "Privatpläuschchen" unterbrechen an dieser Stelle....
Steht denn der Dienstag nu bei Euch fest - oder wie  ;+ 
Und wenn denn, wer denn alles  ;+


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

so wie es derzeit ausschaut Reppi und ich - und Actore?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

*WANN (Uhrzeit) ?????
WO (Ort) ????
WIE (Strandläufer oder Bellypaddler) ????*


sach' an


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

hey hey hey, auf einmal so nervös |rolleyes 

Meine Planung sieht so aus, daß ich am späten Mittag los düsen und mein Belly abholen werde, dann weiter in Richtung Beach und dort wohl gegen drei eintrudeln... oder auch ein Stündchen später, schau mer mal wo´s denn hin geht.

Ich kann meine *offcial belly-defloration *kaum noch abwarten  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Reppi

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

:c  :c  :c 
Ich bin Dienstag raus.........
Muß ab mittags 4 Liter Abführmittel verhaften............im Zusammenspiel mit der Wathose wäre das wohl nicht so vorteilhaft....
Werde nun wohl Montag ein Frustangeln machen :c


----------



## Deichkind

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

mensch reppi,
4 liter? dann leuchtest du bestimmt wie ein knicklicht! hoffe, es ist nix schlimmes aber die vorstellung, dass du alles in der watbüx hättest, is schon lustig!!!

halt die ohren steif und den arsch zusammen! :q


----------



## AndreasG

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin !

Also wenn mein Daumen bis Dienstag wieder fit ist, hab da gestern lustig mit ner Flex reingesäbelt, bin ich am Nachmittag mit dabei. einer muss ja schließlich den alten Diggler betreuen  :q


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,





			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> :c :c :c
> Ich bin Dienstag raus.........
> Muß ab mittags 4 Liter Abführmittel verhaften............im Zusammenspiel mit der Wathose wäre das wohl nicht so vorteilhaft...


 Schade, aber was soll´s - aufgeschoben ist ja nicht aufgehoben #h 
Und sieh das mal als Training, wer das schafft, der schafft auch vier Liter Bier |rolleyes 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

HI,

Reppi, ich drücke Dir alle DurchlaufDaumen - so ein Dreck |evil: 
Mir selber macht auch ein Arzttermin einen Strich durch die Rechnung


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

@ Reppi

A....backen zusammenkneifen   

@ AndreasG

soso....betreuen will er mich....  :q  :q 

@

Absagetor

ja nee.....war klar.... hatte mir sowas schon gedacht  :q  :q  :q


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

wir können Reppi ja den einen oder anderen Fisch widmen  

@Diggel: Du jetzt also doch auch am Dienstag?

Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja doch morgen in den Laden, dann könnte ich mir am Wochenende schon mal einen Rutenhalter basteln... :z 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

HI,



> ja nee.....war klar.... hatte mir sowas schon gedacht


That's not fair!
Wenn hier einer dabei sein will, dann ich (der sich in gewisser Hinsicht mitschuldig sieht an B ihm sein Sinneswandel :g )

|wavey:


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

gestern natürlich nicht mehr in "den" Laden gekommen... #c  dann eben Dienstag auf dem Weg an die coast |rolleyes 
Bringt jemand eine potente Pumpe mit?

Gruß
Michael, von Tag zu Tag mehr |laola:


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

frag doch mal unseren "Blasehasen"  :q 

Pumpe ist immer dabei ....... #h


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

ich kenn die Szene noch nicht so gut und wollte mich auf diesem Wege behutsam einführen lassen - Blasehase.... tss tss tss... #d  |uhoh:  |rolleyes 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## AndreasG

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Blasehase.... tss tss tss... #d  |uhoh:  |rolleyes
> 
> Gruß
> Michael



Reizt den Jungen bloß nicht, es gibt nur eine die diesen Namen ungestraft aussprechen darf und das ist meine Tochter obwohl ich es damals war der den Stein ins Rollen brachte. Mitlerweile hätte ich noch andere Namen für das gute Deichkind parat, 10 Tage Norge gehen halt nicht spurlos an einem vorüber  :q , aber ich verkneif mir das lieber.
Der Daumen wird täglich besser, somit bin ich am Dienstag auf sicher mit dabei.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## gerstmichel

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> ich kenn die Szene noch nicht so gut und wollte mich auf diesem Wege behutsam einführen lassen - Blasehase


:q 

Also, wenn das hier so liesst, möchte ich nicht ausschliessen, man möge eine Ferkelei erkennen können...|uhoh: :q


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,





			
				gerstmichel schrieb:
			
		

> Also, wenn das hier so liesst, möchte ich nicht ausschliessen, man möge eine Ferkelei erkennen können...|uhoh: :q


 Nööö, ich bat lediglich darum, statt Vogelsand doch lieber Vaseline zu nehmen |rolleyes  :q 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

so.....Ich glaube, wenn Du Vaseline mitbringst, dann klinke ich mich besser aus  :q 

Also...ich werde am Dienstag gegen 18:30 Uhr in Dahme aufschlagen.
Die Winde scheinen es gar nicht sooo schlecht mit uns zu meinen.

Also Herr B....lass den Storm zu Hause   

@AndreasG

Was macht der Daumen......hält der schon wieder heftiges Dorschdrillen aus ??


----------



## AndreasG

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

@Dorschdiggler

Ich bin am Dienstag mit dabei, der Kleber scheint zu halten.
Aber 18.30 ? Du lässt am besten deine Sachen zu Hause und kümmerst dich dann lieber um die Fische von Michael und mir.  :q 

Gruß
der Flexer


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

@Flexer: haben wir dann etwa einen Filetiggler gefunden?  

Morgen geht es erstmal auf... und Dienstag dann endlich im Schwimmring auf... egal, ich bin dank Actore für alles gerüstet und zu allem bereit :g 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*



			
				AndreasG schrieb:
			
		

> Aber 18.30 ? Du lässt am besten deine Sachen zu Hause und kümmerst dich dann lieber um die Fische von Michael und mir.




 :q  .... ich erscheine halt erst später, damit auch Ihr eine Chance auf Euren Fisch habt. Macht doch keinen Spaß neben zwei völlig frustrierten Paddlern zu angeln....und ausserdem braucht der Herr B ein paar Fische Vorsprung  :q


----------



## AndreasG

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

@Dorschdiggler

Das lassen wir dann erstmal so stehen.
Meine mir anerzogene Höflichkeit verbietet es mir älteren Mitmenschen zu wiedersprechen.

Bis morgen.........


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

gut gekontert  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## oh-nemo

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Mal was zum Thema 
Ist das was ?
Kann man zur Not auch nebenander sitzen. Ich find das Teil hat was :m
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=81637&item=4549951811&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW
Die haben auch noch ne Hohmpätsch
http://www.seabikes.de/
Kennt jemand diese Dinger ?


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,





			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> und ausserdem braucht der Herr B ein paar Fische Vorsprung :q


 Wieso *das denn???* Na wie gut, daß ich keine alten Männer haue :g  |rolleyes   

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Hi,



> Na wie gut, daß ich keine alten Männer haue


..sieht ja auch irgendwie doof aus, wenn man sich immer selber auf die Omse kloppt, ne... :g :q 

ICh wünsche Euch ganz viel Spaß und Erfolg morgen und bin seehr gespannt auch die Resultate!!!

|wavey:


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

@ Jörg..... wer sollte denn schon neben Dir sitzen wollen  :q  :q  :q 

@ MichaelB 

soso..... wenn Du argumentativ nicht mehr voran kommst, dann wählst Du also die handfeste Variante..... gut zu wissen.... ich werde morgen dann wohl mindestens eine Wurfweite Abstand halten....nicht das sich - gaaanz zufällig natürlich - ein Blinker in die Aussenhaut meines Bellies verliebt    #h


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

deshalb ja Alter vor Schönheit |rolleyes  :g 

Für morgen brauche ich doch nicht mehr in den Laden, statt dessen habe ich mir spontan leihweise einen Nobel-Hobel aufgetan #6 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

....okay okay..... wann schlägst Du denn auf ??.... und wo...Taucherparkplatz ??
Lass ma hör'n....
Oder hast Du es Dir am Ende doch noch anders überlegt..... :q  :q


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,





			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> ....okay okay..... wann schlägst Du denn auf ??.... und wo...Taucherparkplatz ??
> Lass ma hör'n....
> Oder hast Du es Dir am Ende doch noch anders überlegt..... :q :q


 Nix da anders überlegt, ich bin im Gegenteil wild entschlossen... man könnte behaupten wilder denn je :g 

Ich schätze mal, daß ich gegen 16Uhr am Surferparkplatz sein kann - so wir denn den selben Parkplatz meinen |rolleyes  vorher werde ich noch mit AndreasG Kontakt aufnehmen um zu beratschlagen, ob wir Dir denn doch noch einen Fisch drin lassen sollen  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

okay....alles klar denn....

Bis nachher   #h


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

bei meiner Belly-Premiere gestern hatte ich das Prob, daß die Schläuche am Togiak wohl nicht stramm genug aufgepumpt waren, jedenfalls zog sich das hinter mir nach einer Zeit im Wasser ganz schön zusammen... gibt es eine Faustregel, wie straff ein Belly aufgepumt werden sollte?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Maddin

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Hej Hr. B,

das kenne ich von meinem Colorado (ist ja eigentlich baugleich mit dem Togiak). In der wärmeren jahreszeit pumpe ich das Teil zwar stramm auf, aber nicht zu doll.....durch Sonneneinstrahlung erwärmt sich die Luft in den Kammern und dehnt sich aus. Ich hab auch schon mal auf See "Luft abgelassen", weils mir zu stramm wurde. Also lieber zuviel als zu wenig...so mach ich das.....ablassen kann man immer....aufblasen meist nimmer  
In der kälteren Jahreszeit pumpe ich soviel rein wie geht. Man kann teilweise richtig merken wie die Schläuche flauer werden durch das kalte Wasser.


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

wo ich grad dabei bin, mich passend auszurüsten: was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen *Geräte*flossen und "anderen" Flossen?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## gofishing

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Geräteflossen sind für den Tauchsport.

Normale Flossen sind für Badegäste, also zum barfuß paddeln.

Bei Geräteflossen brauchst Du entweder Neoprenfüßlinge oder Watschuhe.

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

@gofishing: |licht 

Auf der Suche nach einer passenden Rettungswetse stieß ich auf https://www.awn-watersports.com/index_shop.cfm?pSessionSessionID=3787102262202419052005;EShop;1&pSessionKundenID=0&pSessionSprachID=1 
Wie ist denn das mit den automatischen Westen, gehn die auch gleich auf wenn es regnet? Ich hörte auch schon von speziellen Beschichtungen, die sowas verhindern sollen...

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: beim Überprüfen des links stellte ich fest, daß man nicht automatisch bei den Westen landet, also dem Pfad >> Sicherheit >> Rettungswesten >> automatische Westen folgen


----------



## gofishing

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Automatikwesten haben eine Salztablette enthalten die sich bei zu viel Feuchtigkeit oder Näße auflöst was den Sicherheitsmechanismuß aulöst.

Wenn Du bei Wellengang an Land austeigen willst und eine Welle wirft Dich dann mal um, kann es sein das die Weste auslöst. Man ist dann die Lachnummer am Strand. :v 
Man kann aber auch eine M8 Mutti anstatt der Tablette einsetzen. Dann hat man aber nur noch eine manuelle Weste, wenn auf See dann mal Streß ist darf man die Nerven nicht verlieren, sonst findet man den manuellen Auslöser nicht.

Die Niemeyerweste haben wohl die meisten Bellyfahrer.



Gruß

Ralph


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

so weit - so klar |bla:  aber was ist denn jetzt bei einem ordentlichen Regenschauer? Und was bedeutet_ manuelle_ Weste, eine mit "Reißleine" oder nur noch zum Selbstaufblasen?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Hi,

ne, dann hiesse sie wahrscheinlich ORALE Rettungsweste, oder  

Geh einfach zu Niemeyer, da musst Du eh' hin, und lass Dich von dem Typen aufklären (auch wenn Du das partout nich ab kannst wie ich weiss |bla:  )

|wavey:


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

so langsam macht es sich :k 

Flossen: Aqualung Geräteflossen
Weste: Automatic-Weste mit dem klangvollen Namen Mystic

Rute/Rolle: 

1) Spro Universal60, 2.40 lang / Wg bis 60g, Handteil um 50mm gekürzt mit Twinpower 3000 XT
2) folgt die Tage |rolleyes , kommt die Spro BlueArc 8200 dran
3) Daiwa Vulacan X, 2.10 lang / Wg bis 15g mit Mitchell X 310
Togiak findet den Weg zu mir :l 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

HI,
@MB: mönsch, wat freu ich mich auf einen (hoffentlich windstillen) Herbst #6  

#h


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

#6  TOP Moshman  |supergri 

dann steht der nächsten Tour ja nichts mehr im Wege  :g 

Ich habe am Sonntag den nächsten "Lehrling" im Schlepptau  |supergri 
Kommt extra aus Bielefeld und will sich in die Kunst des Diggelns einweisen lassen. Ich drücke schon jetzt die Daumen für ein laues Lüftchen  |supergri 

Hat jemand vielleicht noch eine Rettungsweste als Leihgut für mich (ist das Einzige, was ich nicht doppelt oder dreifach habe    ).....

 #h


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

ich fiebere der näxten Tour auch echt entgegen |laola: vielleicht klappt das ja bei Sepplmütz alles so wie erwünscht und er kann am Freitag nicht anders als los zu flosseln... #h 

Normal kein Thema von wegen verleihen, die Jungfernfahrt mit der neuen Weste möchte ich allerdings gern selbst machen :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

so langsam habe ich mich nach knap vier Wochen Sommer wieder aklimatisiert, jetzt geht es ans Basteln für die Jungfernfahrt #h 

Gibt es evl irgendwelche bahnbrechenden neuen Erkenntnisse?
Ich denke daran, den Platz im Togiak hinter dem Sitz mit so einer Schwimm-Matte, wie sie im Hallenbad zu finden sind, ganz auszukleiden...

@Locke / Traktor: wolltet Ihr noch solch Kunststoff-Einsätze für den Sitz haben? Bitte mal die Maße angeben - mein BB kommt erst die Tage jetzt bei mir 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Locke

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

@MB-Gyros
Johooo..zum nachmessen komme ich wahrscheinlich erst morgen.

greetz locke


----------



## Smallmouth

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Hi Michael ,

ich kann dir auch alle Tricks verraten , mein Kumpel hat eine Verpackungsfirma und alle Materialien sowie Werkzeuge um das Togiak ein wenig zu tunen. Unter anderem muss er sowie so deine Polster anfertigen , da ich diese aus Platzgruenden in den Staaten entsorgen musste , aber keine Sorgen der Schaumstoff ist sowieso besser als der Originale.


----------



## oh-nemo

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*



			
				Smallmouth schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Michael ,
> 
> ich kann dir auch alle Tricks verraten , mein Kumpel hat eine Verpackungsfirma und alle Materialien sowie Werkzeuge um das Togiak ein wenig zu tunen. Unter anderem muss er sowie so deine Polster anfertigen , da ich diese aus Platzgruenden in den Staaten entsorgen musste , aber keine Sorgen der Schaumstoff ist sowieso besser als der Originale.


Kai-Uwe,für mich büdde auch 

....ich hab ein Knall.....gelbes Bellyboot...mit diesem Bellyboot......lalalala :q


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,





			
				Smallmouth schrieb:
			
		

> Unter anderem muss er sowie so deine Polster anfertigen , da ich diese aus Platzgruenden in den Staaten entsorgen musste , aber keine Sorgen der Schaumstoff ist sowieso besser als der Originale.


 Don´t make me nervous  schafft er das denn so auf die Schnelle? Und ginge das auch einteilig?
Hat er auch solch Schaumstoff wie ich meine von wegen im Hallenbad? Ich wollte nämlich den Bug komplett auskleiden wegen Spritzwasser und als zusätzlichen Auftrieb gegen die Kopfllastigkeit.

@Nemo: farbenblind? Deine Dschunke ist doch nicht gelb...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## oh-nemo

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> @Nemo: farbenblind? Deine Dschunke ist doch nicht gelb...
> 
> Gruß
> Michael


Dochdoch,mein neues Togiak ist Yellow |jump:
Warscheinlich genauso gelb wie Deins


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

und ich hätte schwören können, dort http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=843480#post843480 ein blaues V-Tube gesehen zu haben... |kopfkrat 

So wie es aussieht, scheinen die Postboote ja der Renner der Saison 05/06 zu werden  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## oh-nemo

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> und ich hätte schwören können, dort http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=843480#post843480 ein blaues V-Tube gesehen zu haben... |kopfkrat
> 
> So wie es aussieht, scheinen die Postboote ja der Renner der Saison 05/06 zu werden
> 
> Gruß
> Michael


Ja,ne Michi schon klar 
Mein "neues" ist auch grad erst aus "Pitts" gekommen :q und wird näxte Woche aus der Lübecker "Werft" abgeholt.....verstehst Du mich...... ?


----------



## theactor

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

HI,

das lass uns mal ein ultimatives Togiwässern- und Schaumstoffaustausch-Meet&Greet&Fish-Event starten #6 #6  

#h


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

na denn, von mir aus kann´s los gehn |jump: 

Ist morgen schon der 20te? |laola: 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

HI!

ICH GLAUB ICH MUSS SABBERN!!
Doch gelb? 
Hinternverhärtung?

15 Monate nach Themenerstellung ist der BMichael endlich im "Club" #6 
ICh sach ma:CONGRATZ und .. iS SCHON DER 20.?!
#6 #6 

#h


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

I :z got it #v :z got it #v :z got it #v :z got it #v :z got it #v :z got it #v 

Eiiigentlich wollte ich ja kein Postboot, aber dann merkte ich, daß jeeeder solch ein petrol-farbenes Togi fährt...  naja, wenn man es genau betrachtet gehöre ich ja jetzt wohl doch der Meherheit an :g 

So, und jetzt will ich flosseln #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

HI,
Post-B-otenB - das passt doch in Verbindung mit dem 70erJahreGelb und Hiwi-Look #6 
GENIAL!! #6 :m


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

gelb hin, 70er her -  der wahre Gimmick wird den stärksten Eskimo vom Schlitten haun |rolleyes   

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

HI,

ich bin gespannt!
Auf dass am 20. Ententeich ist! 

#h


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

klar wird Ententeich sein #h  wie anderswo schon bemerkt, es gibt (auf Fehmarn) IMMER eine Lee-Seite 

Gruß
Michael, geht nochmal zum Qietsche-Entchen |rolleyes


----------



## theactor

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

HI,



> Michael, geht nochmal zum Qietsche-Entchen |rolleyes


 
Das versteh' ich ..
ich muss mir auch immer "frisch erbeutetes" immer und immer wieder ansehen..

Das Bild zeigt: Du bist perfrekt vorbereitet! Jetzt fehlt nur noch der Palmenwedel und die Hopfenkaltschalen-kühlbox und los gehts! #6 #6 

#h


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

|uhoh: ......Togiakse wohin man schaut........

Da bin ich mit meinem RT wohl bald ein echter Exot auf der Ostsee  :q 

Gratulation MB  #6


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> |uhoh: ......Togiakse wohin man schaut........
> 
> Da bin ich mit meinem RT wohl bald ein echter Exot auf der Ostsee  :q
> 
> Gratulation MB  #6



NNNEINN.... nicht ganz. Mein RT ist am 01.09. da!!!! :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

....na Bingo.....
endlich mal wieder Einer, der nicht unter einem "*IchwillPostbootfahren*" oder "*Petrolistsaugeil*" - Syndrom leidet  :q  :q


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

ich wäre ja auch beinahe beim V-Tube gelandet... aber nachdem ich an einem Tag mal beide Arten probegestrampelt bin, siegte doch der Hang zur Bequemlichkeit  ich fahre ja auch lieber ein süddeutsches Auto mit Ledersitzen als ´nen alten R4 mit Gartenstühlen  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## oh-nemo

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

@Yellowb #h
willkommen im Club :q


----------



## MxkxFxsh

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*



> siegte doch der Hang zur Bequemlichkeit



*Bravo*   #6 
So sollte man das sehen. Und jetzt noch etwas tuning und man ist mit dem Stückchen Nase vorn.

Ich hoffe das wird am 20./21. eine BB-Armarda !  :m  :q


----------



## theactor

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Hi,

ist doch fein, dass da eine gesunde farbliche Mischung auf der Ostsee herumdümpeln wird! #6 
Ich fange schon jetzt an, mich flehentlich bis zum 20. regelmäßig bücklings den Wettergöttern entgegenzuneigen: "ENTEN ENTEN ENTEN!!!" |supergri 

#h


----------



## Locke

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

@MB
Congratz zum gelbem Postbelly! Schicke Farbe!
Willste gleich mit 2 Ruten an den Start gehen? ;-)



			
				WellenBrecherTor schrieb:
			
		

> Wettergöttern entgegenzuneigen: "ENTEN ENTEN ENTEN



Öhm, mit etwas Glück wirst Du vor Ort ein paar Enten sehen. Aber sag, warum bist Du so scharf auf Enten? 

#h
greetz locke


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

@Locke: yo, besser is das - eine Rute auf Grund, eine zum Spinnen #h 
Tractor hofft auf Enten, damit ich die dann statt seiner mit der Harpune abschieße  

@Mike: tuning folgt nach und nach, Ideen sind genug vorhanden |rolleyes 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Ui, 
MB-Tuning, das kann interessant werden..
TsatzikiSpender, GriechenlandwärmeimitationsSonne, Intravenöse Ouzozufuhr, Navi zur Direktpeilung: Eastsee-Greek via BellyBoot...

ICh bin gespannt!   
#h


----------



## Medo

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Ui,
> MB-Tuning, das kann interessant werden..
> TsatzikiSpender, GriechenlandwärmeimitationsSonne, Intravenöse Ouzozufuhr, Navi zur Direktpeilung: Eastsee-Greek via BellyBoot...
> 
> ICh bin gespannt!
> #h


 


|muahah: |jump:


----------



## MxkxFxsh

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

..... nicht zu vergessen den Getränkehalter mit intrigierter Kühlung, dadurch unverhinderlich die automatische Urinabführanlage mit Ausgleichsbeutel am Bein.
Meiner Meinung auch noch erwähnenswert, die eingebaute Nieren- und Rückenwärmung im Sitzrückenteil!!  #6 
Also ihr seht, man kann da "ohne Ende" tuning betreiben, vorrausgesetzt man fährt "Togiak".  :q  :q  :k


----------



## 2monky

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Hallo,

von einem Interessierten mal die Frage, was kostet so eine Gelbe Gummiente#h  von* Trout-Unlimited* *Togiak.


*


----------



## Locke

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

@2monky

schau´ mal hier  oder  *räusper*räusper*  gucke Dir dieses Sahnestück  an.  

Gruss Locke


----------



## MxkxFxsh

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

@2monky

Vergleich aber das Material und vorallem die Tragkraft, bei dem _"Sahnestück"_.
(falls Du davon Angaben findest?)
Ich denke mal, beim Togiak wirst Du bestimmt Angaben finden.

Wer die Wahl .... der die Qual.  :g


----------



## Locke

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

@MikeFish
In der Tat ist es schwierig, Angaben zum Jenzi zu finden.
Selbst auf der "Bedienungsanleitung" (haha, eine Seite mit schwammigen Aussagen) gibt es dazu keinen Hinweis!
Werde mal auf dem Karton nachsehen, ob dort was verzeichnet ist.

Danke für den Tip 

Grüss Locke


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

wie stramm sollte man sein BB eigentlich aufpumpen (neiiin, ich schreibe nicht bl***n  )? Gibt es da Richtwerte?

Wie lagert man so eine Quietsche-Ente am Besten? Luft zur Hälfte ablassen und aufhängen könnte ich mir vorstellen...

Nachdem meine ersten "tollen" Ideen für einen figgelienschen Rutenhalter sich als Mist erwiesen haben: veröffentlicht jemand Fotos von wirklich guten Haltern? |rolleyes 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Hi,
gaaanz ruuuuhig!
Du bist doch am Sa unter den Profs!! Digicam mitnehmen - und Du hast Material zum Nachbauen bist Du kurzhaarig bist :q 

|wavey:


----------



## oh-nemo

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem meine ersten "tollen" Ideen für einen figgelienschen Rutenhalter sich als Mist erwiesen haben: veröffentlicht jemand Fotos von wirklich guten Haltern? |rolleyes
> 
> Gruß
> Michael


Michi ich schick Dir gleich mal n Foddo rüber :m


----------



## oh-nemo

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Hier das Modell "deluxe" mit 4 Kerben/Einschnitten
Das Rohr ist wie sich das gehört :q 30cm lang und hat einen Aussendurchmesser von 5cm.
Der Gurt ist ein Handelsüblicher "Surfergurt" von mindestens 1,5m






Bei diesem etwas einfacherem Modell "Standart" sind nur 2 Kerben
eingesägt.
Gleichzeitig hab ichs gegen den Druck nach hinten mit einer Kette
und einem "Kabelstraps" gesichert.


----------



## MxkxFxsh

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Oder die "Premium"-Ausführung passend für´s Togiak und ohne die seitlichen Holzstückchen auch passend für original U-Boot und alle normalen BB´s !! #6


----------



## oh-nemo

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*



			
				MikeFish schrieb:
			
		

> "Premium"-Ausführung


...ich werde wie ein Spion um Eure Belly´s schleichen und alles mit der Knipse auf´s Digitale Zelluloid brennen 
Mike #6 sieht Professionell aus #6


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

schon mal nicht schlecht #6 

30cm ist mein Rohr auch lang, damit verhindert man ja, daß die sensible Spitze beim Anlegen über den Strand geschubbert wird - für die Rute auf der rechten Seite schwebt mir etwas vor, mit dem ich sie auch mal schräggestellt ablegen kann... von wegen mit Watti am Haken auf Grund...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Maddin

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> wie stramm sollte man sein BB eigentlich aufpumpen (neiiin, ich schreibe nicht bl***n  )? Gibt es da Richtwerte?



Ich bin enttäuscht. Auf die Frage hab ich dir hier schon mal geantwortet......da schreib ich hier eh kaum etwas...und wenn, dann liest es keiner ...toll...#t 

 :q


----------



## theactor

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

HI,

@Maddin: (pssst - das ist das Alter - pssst!)

:q


----------



## Reppi

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*



> Luft zur Hälfte ablassen und aufhängen könnte ich mir vorstellen...


Aber dann vergiss bitte nicht, abends das Ding aus dem Auto zu nehmen..... :q  sonst halbe Luft mal Sonne gleich Knall......



> 30cm ist mein Rohr auch lang, damit verhindert man ja, daß die sensible Spitze beim Anlegen über den Strand geschubbert wird -



wie,äh,uhh................Sittenwärter !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MxkxFxsh

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Schon schreien die Sittenwärter nach der Sitte, nur weil sie neidisch sind auf ein 30cm Rohr  ....das auch noch an der richtigen Stelle geschlitzt ist. Pfuiiiii !!  :q  :q


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,





			
				Maddin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin enttäuscht. Auf die Frage hab ich dir hier schon mal geantwortet......da schreib ich hier eh kaum etwas...und wenn, dann liest es keiner ...toll...#t
> 
> :q


 Ach Maddin, mir war ja auch so... aber wie Traktor schon richtig anmerkte, in meinem Alter... hält man schon ab und an mal was für straff genug - obwohl es evl nur eine schlaffe Nudel ist... #c |rolleyes  
Na dann werde ich mich mal auf die Suche begeben, sooo viel Seiten hat das Dings hier ja noch nicht :q 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,





			
				Maddin schrieb:
			
		

> Hej Hr. B,
> 
> das kenne ich von meinem Colorado (ist ja eigentlich baugleich mit dem Togiak). In der wärmeren jahreszeit pumpe ich das Teil zwar stramm auf, aber nicht zu doll.....durch Sonneneinstrahlung erwärmt sich die Luft in den Kammern und dehnt sich aus. Ich hab auch schon mal auf See "Luft abgelassen", weils mir zu stramm wurde. Also lieber zuviel als zu wenig...so mach ich das.....ablassen kann man immer....aufblasen meist nimmer
> In der kälteren Jahreszeit pumpe ich soviel rein wie geht. Man kann teilweise richtig merken wie die Schläuche flauer werden durch das kalte Wasser.


 Na bitte, ich hab´s gefunden 


> pumpe ich das Teil zwar stramm auf, aber nicht zu doll.....


 |kopfkrat 





> Also lieber zuviel als zu wenig


 |kopfkrat |kopfkrat 





> soviel rein wie geht


 |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat 

Aber irgendwie sagt mir das nicht so viel... ich will doch bloß nicht, daß mir das Teilchen um die Ohren fliegt #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Na, MB wenn Du Dich weiterhin so am Kopf kratzt, bleiben ja auch nur noch die Ohren über.

R.R. :q


----------



## MxkxFxsh

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Also ich hab ne Togiak-Betriebsanleitung und da hab ich mal was von 0,20 bar gelesen. :g 
Aber live ist das wieder was anderes, denn ist es kühl und regnerisch, muss mehr "Dampf" drauf und scheint die holde Sonne, muss man wieder abwägen zwischen Liegezeit in der prallen Sonne am Strand und Benutzung im kühleren Nass der Ostsee.
Also .... seh zu ! #6


----------



## theactor

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

HI,

das mit dem Aufpumpen ist aber tatsächlich nicht seehr schwierig: Gut straff und ab dafür!
Der Reppi hat es mit seinem malden Gammelreißverschluss-Togiak noch sicher zum Ufer geschafft, als der eine Schlauch schon 1/3 der Luft verloren hatte (zur Strafe hat es es dann im Auto in der prallen Sonne platzen lassen :q )
Lieber etwas mehr als zu wenig: - denn kontrolliertes Luftablassen ist beim Togiak auf dem Wasser sehr gut machbar! #6 

#h


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

kontrolliertes Luftablassen...... :q 

ey das hört sich an.......

Ich lass ma' eben kontrolliert Luft ab  :q  :q 

Sorry, aber dabei stelle ich mir jemanden an der Grenze zum Herzinfarkt vor, der seinen Frust häppchenweise herauslässt......


@ Maddin




			
				Maddin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin enttäuscht. Auf die Frage hab ich dir hier schon mal geantwortet......da schreib ich hier eh kaum etwas...und wenn, dann liest es keiner ...toll...




er ist halt jemand mit einem gesunden "die Sache vergess ich mal schnell wieder" Hirn...... ist wie mit 'ner Festplatte....irgendwann muss man zwischen wichtigen und unwichtigen Daten entscheiden.......und das war dann wohl eher etwas unwichtig


----------



## Reppi

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*



> .......und das war dann wohl eher etwas unwichtig


Damals gehörte er ja auch noch zu den militanten Strandläufern und hat alles was hier gepostet wurde als Teufelszeug ab getan..... :q  :q 
@Sönke-Monk
Warten wir mal ab, wie deine Banane in einem Jahr aussieht..  , achnee, du pflegst es ja ; wird ja gleichzeitig als Sessel genutzt.. |supergri


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

@Reppi: der Thor hat eben mitbekommen, daß Salzwasser dem BB schadet #c  und da er ein besonders helles Köpfchen ist, hat er sogleich messerscharf kombiniert, daß BBs am längsten leben, wenn sie gar kein Salzwasser zu spüren bekommen |supergri 

@Festplattdiggler: neee, das ist warscheinlich, daß ich berufskrankheitsmäßig so mit "Zahlen-Daten-Fakten" be-ballert werde, daß da irgendwas in meinem Brägen mittlerweile zu verkümmern droht... #c  also gut, fassen wir zusammen: stramm genug aufpumpen, aber nicht zu stramm - bei Kälte mehr als bei Wärme - bei Bedarf kontrolliert Luft ablassen - und nachts ist´s kälter als draußen |rolleyes 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Maddin

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> er ist halt jemand mit einem gesunden "die Sache vergess ich mal schnell wieder" Hirn...... ist wie mit 'ner Festplatte....irgendwann muss man zwischen wichtigen und unwichtigen Daten entscheiden.......und das war dann wohl eher etwas unwichtig



Nun ja, ich hab ja auch nur geschrieben, dass ich ihm auf seine Frage schon mal geantwortet habe........ob die nun hilfreich war sei dahingestellt  Im Grunde genommen muss jeder selber wissen wie doll er sein Belly aufpumpt - durch die  Praxis kommt die Erfahrung...wie überall  
Trotzdem - wie gesagt.......lieber zu viel als zu wenig...

 |uhoh: 
Martin


----------



## theactor

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

HI,



> achnee, du pflegst es ja


JaHAA! Zum Beispiel habe ich nach dem letzten Angeln die Reissverschlüsse liebevoll mit dem Skalpell herausgeschnitten, um sie in Prilwasser einzulegen! 
So primatoll gehe ich mit meinen teuren Geräten um! 

#h


----------



## Reppi

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*



> So primatoll gehe ich mit meinen teuren Geräten um!


Bei meinem Neuen gelobe ich Besserung !!!!!!!!
Und die Geschichte mit dem Skalpell klingt einleuchtend.. |kopfkrat  :q


----------



## Medo

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Bei meinem Neuen gelobe ich Besserung !!!!!!!!
> Und die Geschichte mit dem Skalpell klingt einleuchtend.. |kopfkrat :q


 

#q #q #q |sagnix :q


----------



## oh-nemo

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Bei meinem Neuen gelobe ich Besserung !!!!!!!!



Uwe,dein neues liegt hier noch ganz artig im Karton.Aber wenn ich dem erzähl was Du mit seinem Vorgänger angestellt hast....
Am Samstach mussu die alte Sitzläche/Schaumstoff mitbringen wenns gewässert werden soll.Ist nämlich nicht dabei.
Weiss jetzt schon jemand ob es woannners hingeht als DD?
Windtendenz geht richtung Süd-Ost bei 3


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

ich denke mal, das finale Geräusch zum Platz macht Mike am Freitag Abend #h 

Wetteronline sagt für Fehmarn derzeit W4 voraus...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Medo

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

@ mike

das mit dem dreibein wird nichts....sorry, aber die nachbar waren schneller und versprochen......

ich denke ich werde auch erst später kommen..

gruss jörg


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Medo,
wat? kneifen?

OK alles, #c  aber bitte DD ?. Vielleicht was mit einer besseren Kante?


> ich denke mal, das finale Geräusch zum Platz macht Mike am Freitag Abend


Meine ich auch, aber so knapp vor dem Abend, vielleicht, ein klitzekleines bischen früher als zurzeit. |bla: 

Gernot


----------



## Reppi

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*



> aber so knapp vor dem Abend, vielleicht, ein klitzekleines bischen früher als zurzeit.


Sehe ich genau so.......und die Geschichte mit dem tiefen Wasser/Kante unterschreibe ich auch....
@Destrict-Officer Medo
Hauptsache Du erscheinst überhaupt.......habe mir einen neuen "Argumenteverstärker" zugelegt; wollte ich eigentlich an dir testen... |supergri  |supergri


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

back to topic |bla: 

Die ersten Tunixe am Togiak schreiten voran und nun habe ich mich dran gemacht, den freien Raum vor dem Bug auszukleiden von wegen keine kleine "Ribbelwellen" mehr an den Rücken spritzen und ggf etwas mehr Auftrieb, um der Kopflastigkeit vorzubeugen.
Ich habe mir zwei Schwimmnudeln besorgt, die in passende Stücke geschnitten und mit dünnem Nylon am Netz fixiert. Ich habe sie quer befestigt und zu den Seiten hin jeweils ein paar Zentimeter Platz gelassen, damit evl mal überschwappendes Wasser flugs wieder ablaufen kann.
Nun mal sehn, wie sich das beim näxten Ausritt bewährt :z 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

wie wär's denn mal mit einem kleinen Bildchen Herr B  |supergri


----------



## theactor

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Hi,

noch keinen Fisch vom EIGENEN Belly aber schon voll das vollwertige EIGENHEIM draus basteln.. coool #6   

|wavey:


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

@Díggler: folgt :m 

@Tractor: |smash: 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

AU-AU-AU!


----------



## Reppi

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

So bin endlich wieder on !!!
@Sönke
Ich warte hier jetzt noch auf die Meldung, wann der erste der Daniel Düsentriebe ne Alarmanlage eingebaut hat...... |supergri  |supergri


----------



## theactor

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

 Ich vermute eher, dass das Ding nachher so perfekt ausgebaut ist, dass es - keine 100m draußen, ganz stumpf, wortlos und mit einem kleinen _*plingh*_ herniedersinkt...


----------



## MxkxFxsh

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Ich sach nur noch eins:  *"Pimp my Belly Boat"*


----------



## the-kingfishers

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Hall Jungs,
Wie gehts wie stehts!
Lustiger trupp seid ihr hier!

Ich habe auch ein BB-Boot !
Mann kann es wahrscheinlich nicht einmal als BB-boot bezeichnen da es nix halbes und nix ganzes ist!

Na ja in anderen Worten ich bin einer von den Kandidaten der an der Art angelei interessiert war und sich sofort das billigste was es gibt bestellt hat!

Tja was soll ich sagen am Ende bin ich dan bei von Raven gelandet und habe etwas mehr als 70 Euronen  für eine RT Kopie bezahlt!

Schade denn das war es niemals wert!
Obwohl ich sehr gut vom dem Boot aus Fische gefangen habe ist es nach kürzester Zeit zerrissen!
Fast alle Nähte sind spähtestens nach dem 4 Mal aufgeplatzt!!!!!
Na ja da habe ich auf jedenfall selber Schuld. Aber das bedauern nütz auch nix mehr!

Ein neues mus her!
Und zar ganz schnell!

Ich und ein Freund haben uns jetzt entschieden da wir uns entweder das Togiak oder das Fisch/ Cat von Outcast holen werden!!!!

So ganz entschieden haben wir uns da noch nicht!

Da zu kommt noch das wir Freunde in den USA haben die uns das Ding auch schicken würden!
Ich würde gerne mal eure Meinung wissen!

(Es handelt sich hier um 2 BB-Boote)

Würdet ihr die Boote von hier aus bei Garage Toyas in USA bestellen und an eine Private Lieferadresse von Freunden in den USA schicken, die es dann per Schifffracht dann hierher weiter schicken ?

ODER:

Würdet ihr die Dinger von hier aus bei Garage Toys bestellen und hier her schicken lassen ?

Kennt ihr noch einen Versand der Die BB-Boote noch besser leifert oder ist Garage Toys schon in Ordnung?

Wäre super nett wenn ihr mir helfen könntet denn ich, denn ich würde die Dinger gerne noch diese Woche bestellen!

mfg Kingfishers


----------



## theactor

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

HI,

da kann ich Dir nicht recht weiterhelfen; aber vielleicht hat Member oh-nemo noch sein 1x-gefahrenes Togiak am Start und Member Locke hat, meine ich, sein Jenzi-BB auch noch nicht verkauft. Kontaktier die beiden doch mal bei Interesse. Vielleicht einfacher als importieren...?!

#h


----------



## the-kingfishers

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Danke für den Tipp!
Werde ich auf jeden Fall in erwegung ziehen wenn das mit dem importieren nicht klappt!
mfg Kingfisher


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

@Kingfisher: ab jetzt noch drei Stunden 21min bei ebay für das Togiak von oh-nemo #h 

@Reppi: so eine Alarmanlage, die anzeigt, wenn die versalzenen Reisverschlüsse streiken und das BB im Auto geplatzt ist meinst Du? |rolleyes 

@Mikefish: :g 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## NOK Angler

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

hi all , 

so gehöre auch bald dazu , Togiak ist seit Freitag bestellt , Wathose ist bestellt , Flossen / Rettungsweste / Anker ist bestellt. 
Nach Ankerseil hatte ich auch schon geguckt aber 1,89€/m für 8mm rundes gewebtes Seil mit Kern aus diesen weißen Fasern war mir bei 30m denn doch zu teuer ! Was benutzt ihr als Ankerseil / wo gekauft ? 
Rutenständer aus Kunstoffrohr ist geplant.
Elektropumpe fürs Auto hab ich auch schon.

Fehlt noch irgendwas ?

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## MxkxFxsh

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

@ NOK Angler

Schau mal in nen Baumarkt.
6 mm Leine bis ca. 90 Kg oder etwas über 100 Kg Zugkraft reicht völlig ! Da kostet der laufende Meter dann nur 60 oder 80 Cent.  :q 
Teilweise sogar noch günstiger.


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Baumarkt passt.....aber mehr als 4,99 € muss nicht sein.
Die rund geflochtene Wäscheleine (Länge 30 mtr.) mit ca. 60 Kg Tragkraft tut seit drei Jahren bei mir Dienst.
Selbst die heftigsten "Hänger" liessen sich damit lösen, wobei man das Belly eher ganz unter Wasser zieht, als das die Schnur reisst  |supergri


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

na dann welcome to the club 

Statt einer E-Pumpe würde ich lieber eine konventionelle Doppel-Hub-Pumpe nehmen, die ist schneller und vor allem kräftiger #6 

Als Ankerseil habe ich ein 4mm Seil aus dem Baumarkt genommen, am Anfang (also dort wo es am BB befestigt wird) ein Expandergummi befestigt und zwischen Ende und Anker ein etwa 50cm langes Stück rostfreie Kette.

Einen Rutenhalter aus Kunststoff hätte ich "über" :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Einen Rutenhalter aus Kunststoff hätte ich "über" :m
> 
> Gruß
> Michael



Kaum ein halbes Jahr im Belly und schon was über..... #6 
Vor allem aber Tips wie ein alter Hase  |supergri 

Hast aber Recht......Gummi als Schockabsorber ist echt wichtig  #6


----------



## the-kingfishers

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Sagt mal wie sieht es eigentlich mit der BB-angelei hier in HH aus hat das schon mal jemand von euch getestet?
Alster?
Elbe?
mfg Kingfishers


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*



			
				the-kingfishers schrieb:
			
		

> Elbe?
> mfg Kingfishers



Ällbää ??????

Niemals nicht, es sei denn Du kennst da einen richtig feinen abgeschiedenen Altarm.....ansonsten....direkt am/im Hauptstrom......Niemals  #d


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

@Diggler: das Rohr aus Plastik war ja nur eine schnelle Notlösung   und die guten Tipps, die ich hier bekommen habe, gebe ich doch gern weiter |bla: 

@Kingfisher: niemals im Elbstrom, es sei denn, Du brauchst einen schnellen Lift gen Helogland :g 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## the-kingfishers

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Helgoland war doch schon immer schön und Fischreich!!!!!!!

Ne ne ich dachte da eher an so ganz ruhige Hafenbecken oder Altarme!
Wie sieht es mit der Dove Elbe aus?
Gruß kingfishers


----------



## Locke

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

@MB
Äähm, fehlen da nich nochn paar Bilderz??
Die wolltest Du doch noch einstellen!
greetz
locke


----------



## theactor

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Pssst - Locke! Stör ihn nicht! Er konzentriert sich doch gerade beim Anbau eines 16:9 Echolots sowie Sonnenschirmhalter und Schnurspulstation...

@Kingfishers: alles möglich - mit entsprechendem Bootsangelerlaubnisschein |wavey:


----------



## the-kingfishers

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Schön dann muss ich mir mal so ein Ding besorgen ..... denn so etwas ist immer interessant!

An der Alster klappt das ganze auch schon hervorragend!
mfg Kingfisher


----------



## Locke

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

@theactor
Oh mist, das wollte ich nicht! Isser schon fäddich???  :q


----------



## NOK Angler

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

hi , 

eben mit mit meinem Belly Dealer tefoniert und schlechte Nachricht wegen meinem Togiak bekommen. Er hat gerade erst neue Bestellt sind aber leider erst in 4-6 Wochen da. Habe daraufhin umbestellt auf ein Fish Cat 4 von Outcast , geht Freitag raus das Packet , sollte denn anfang nächster Woche bei mir sein.#v :l 

Hat jemand von euch dieses Boot ? Unterschiede zum TU Togiak ?

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

yo Tractor, der 16:9 Monitor ist so gut wie montiert - an der Unterseite des rechten Rumpfes, und DU bist der erste, der den Film "Drowned by impudence" sehen darf   :g 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Blackleffer

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Mal so ne frage am Rande, kann man oder auch frau das Belly Impregnieren mit som Nano Nässeblocker, oder geht dabei die ausenhaut drauf? Hat das schon jamand gemacht?
PS: Ich baue mir kein sofa,Schirm ,Gaskocher oder son zeug drauf und stelle auch nie wieder so fragen ok


----------



## MxkxFxsh

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Warum und wozu impregnieren ???


----------



## platfisch7000

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

@Blackleffer!

PS: Ich baue mir kein sofa,Schirm ,Gaskocher oder son zeug drauf und stelle auch nie wieder so fragen ok


Hast Du das jetzt von Deinem PC Zuhause geschrieben?|kopfkrat 
Oder von Deinem BB-Bordcomputer aus?|supergri 
So beim Camparie Deiner BB-Bar auf Deiner auf's BB aufgeschnallten Karpfenliege? (*g* / lol!  )

Sorry,aber den muste ich noch loswerden!|bla: (Nicht böse sein #d bin auch ein totaler Bastler)

MfG Plattfisch!|wavey:


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

so wie ich das verstanden habe sind BBs für die Benutzung im Wasser gemacht, also erübrigt sich jegliche Imprägnierung  
Ich würde an die Aussenhaut nur Wasser lassen, alle andere Chemie wird minnigens die Farbe verblassen lassen :g 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Locke

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*



			
				tooltime-MB schrieb:
			
		

> o wie ich das verstanden habe sind BBs für die Benutzung im Wasser gemacht,


Nä! Da haste aber echt was missverstanden!! DAS Dinges kommt nicht ins Wasser!

Ne, aber mal im Ernst. An eine Impregnierung habe ich auch schon mal gedacht und zwar für die Taschen! Bei einem kleinen Nieselregen höre ich nicht gleich auf zu angeln und die Taschen "weichen" auf, werden also auch von innen feucht.
Bisher aber noch nicht weiter verfolgt.

c yaa
locke

@MB 
bilder???


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,





			
				Locke schrieb:
			
		

> Ne, aber mal im Ernst. An eine Impregnierung habe ich auch schon mal gedacht und zwar für die Taschen! Bei einem kleinen Nieselregen höre ich nicht gleich auf zu angeln und die Taschen "weichen" auf, werden also auch von innen feucht.
> Bisher aber noch nicht weiter verfolgt.


 Da sagste was... lohnt auf alle Fälle, drüber nachzudenken - nachdem Sönke Kielholen war :g 



			
				Locke schrieb:
			
		

> @MB bilder???


 |splat: 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Reppi

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Das artet hier ja direkt aus...... :m ....wat hier alles gebaut und gepimt wird...
Da ich mit meinen BB ja bereits alle Feldstudien betrieben habe, sozusagen auch eine Version der Bodyfarm für BB |supergri  |supergri , bin ich natürlich sehr daran interssiert, was unsere Düsentriebe hier so alles aus dem Hut zaubern !!
Aber wie sagt Konfuzius: die Wahrheit liegt auf dem Wasser..... |supergri 
Man, so langsam könnte die Wassertemp. ein paar Grad runtergehen........


----------



## theactor

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

HI,



> Man, so langsam könnte die Wassertemp. ein paar Grad runtergehen........


Da sachste was .. aber die Bellysucht ist hochwassertemperaturlich zu überbrücken  
|wavey:


----------



## MxkxFxsh

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Die Packtaschen werden nass ......... och gottchen.... dafür gibt es doch prima Tupperware. Die hält sogar Wasserdicht ! Ist doch nen Ding , wa ?


----------



## Locke

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

@Mikefish
...jo Mutter Lieschen...... klar geht das auch, aber noch mehr Gerödel??? :q


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

ich denke mal, daß Mike das so meint: die Taschen am Togiak werden mit passenden Tupperdosen "ausgekleidet" :m 
So hat man den gleichen Platz wie vorher, die Taschen labbern bei evl nur halber Befüllung nicht weiter herum, und wasserdicht verpackt sind wertvolle Utensilien (Digi, Handy, Lullen...) auch #6 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## the-kingfishers

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Da müsst ihr mal bei uns in HH bei Globtrotter nachschauen da gibt es super Tuberdosen mit klickverschlus !
Kosten 3:00 Euronen oder so etwas und sind mit ner gummidichtung!
Sind leicht aufzu bekommen aber super Wasserdicht!
mfg Kingfisher


----------



## theactor

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

HI,

jupp - dagibts sowieso viiiele Angler-sinnvolle Dinge zu vergleichsweise wenig Geld.

Hmm..tja: Reissverschluss auf - Box auf- Köderbox auf -> Köderbox zu - Box zu -Reissverschluss zu... 
Not really...

|wavey:


----------



## MxkxFxsh

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Jau Michael gut erkannt, so war es gedacht.  #6 
Aber man beachte: manchen tragen ihr Haar offen und andere haben ne "Locke"  |supergri  |supergri  So machen viiiiiele Locken auch nur offenes Haar !  :m


----------



## the-kingfishers

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Was macht ihr eigentlich mal mit nem Fisch wenn der euch mal nicht ausversehen aus den Händen fällt!
Habt ihr sie am Band im Wasser oder an so einem Fisch aufziehgerät? Oder habt ihr euch da auch was schicken einfallen lassen?
Ich habe nämlich immer angst das mir mal die Rückenflosse von so nem Stachelritter ins Boot pieckst!

mfg Kingfisher!


----------



## mot67

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

stachelritter? 
barschen oder zandern habe ich mit dem belly noch nicht nachgestellt. 
und dorsche, platte oder mefos sind nich so stachelig, die baumeln am fischgalgen nebenher


----------



## platfisch7000

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Ich benutze meistens ein Karpfensack!Aber da Piecken Zander auch durch!
In solchen Fällen würde ich ein 1,5m langes Band nehnen.....Karabiner ran....an BB fest klicken......an das andere Ende ein 20cm langer Stab in der Mitte Loch rein bohren......
fertig.......den Stab gefangene Fische durch's Maul und dem Kiemendeckel stecken!
(Billigster Fischgalgen der Welt)
Nun wird Dein Fang immer vom Boot wegbleiben,da Du Auf dem Wasser schneller treibst,als die Fischis im Wasser!
(Vorraussetzung nartürlich Fische sind waidgerecht getötet worden!)

Gruß Plattfuß


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß ein waidgerecht getöteter Stachelfisch das BB noch in irgend einer Weise beschädigen könnte #d  ein Hornie bei meinem ersten "richtigen" BB-Ausflug konnte es jedenfalls nicht :g 

@Mike: :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Blackleffer

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Taschen hab ich jetzet mal ein bischen imprägniert funzt, hab ich gleich mal unter der Dusche probiert, naja gut ich geb zu kleine Extrembedingung aber tasche war innen noch trocken.
Zum Fischaufbewaren denk ich bei stachelrittern funzt auch ein Metallsetzkescher ganz gut ist ja net gerade so schwer das es schlagseite gibt un wenn hängen mer zwei dran

Christoph


----------



## Locke

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*



			
				MB schrieb:
			
		

> daß ein waidgerecht getöteter Stachelfisch das BB noch in irgend einer Weise beschädigen könnte



Jupp, so sieht es aus! Denn ein abgeschlagener Stachelritter wird keine Stacheln mehr "aufstellen".



> So machen viiiiiele Locken auch nur offenes Haar


Joho, die Locken die ich habe, werden definitv "offen getragen". :q


greetz locke


----------



## theactor

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

HI,




> werden definitv "offen getragen".


IIIIIhhhIIhiihHHH! Is ja eeklich!

Ich sehe auch keine Gefahr durch StachelritterStachelbeschädigung. Dazu müsste er schon mit Wucht "gegen den Strich" aufs Belly prallen und das ist - seehr unwahrscheinlich. Ansonsten würde ich "Kappen" vorschlagen...

|wavey:


----------



## the-kingfishers

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Schick schick schick!!!
Ich warte leider immer noch auf unser Ding da gibt es leider so ein paar komplicationen ... ich hoffe das wir die Dinger aber bald bekommen!
Na ja dir aber wünsche ich viel Spaß und Petri Heil.
Gruß kingfishers


----------



## MxkxFxsh

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

@ praetorianer

Na denn mal viel "töröö töröö" und auch viel Spass. :m  :q


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

@Preatorianer: :m  zum neuen BB #6 

Der Rutenhalter schaut mir etwas lang aus... wennste die Rute zum Schleppen schräg drin ablegst wird das Teilchen kopflastig #c 

Ich bastel grad einen Rutenhalter nach, der auch zum schrägen Ablegen geeignet ist ( #h Medo )  Fotos folgen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## the-kingfishers

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Da bin ich ja mla gespannt!
Unsere Bellys sind zwar noch nicht da dafür Basteln wir aber schon kräftig!
mfg Kingfishers


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin Moin ,


			
				praetorianer  schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin grad dabei an einer Arretierung zu tüfteln |kopfkrat  um das Verdrehen des Rutenhalters (kopflastig) zu verhindern.


oh-nemo hatte da eine gute Idee . Einfach oben ein Loch boren und mit Hilfe einer dünnen Schnur und einem Karabiner das obere Ende dann am BB befestigen .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## symphy

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

@Michi

vieleicht kannst dir da was abschauen ,von wegen Rutenhalter :m 

http://www.fachversand-stollenwerk.de/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=240


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin Moin ,
klasse Seite , da gibt es wieder viel zu basteln  |supergri 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

@symphy: so geht es bestimmt auch #6  meine Version wird einen Gurt weniger haben... die Halter waren letztens auch soweit fertig, bis ich dann feststellen mußte, daß wo gehobelt wird auch Späne fallen... kurzum ich hab sie versaut #c  Die nächsten sind aber in Arbeit, diesmal aus einfacher zu bearbeitendem Material :g 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## symphy

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

@Michaels ;-))


Ich habe noch keinen Rutenhalter ,wozu nehmt ihr die denn ,nehme mal an auswerfen ,Rute rein, und schön schleppen oder wie jetzt ,zum Ablegen vieleicht ?|kopfkrat 

Mal sehen ,ich werde wohl erst mal ein paar Nähte nachziehen müssen ,die Kiste hat ihr Jahre schon auffm Buckel......... 

Mir ist letztes Mal an der See erst mal vor dem ins Wasser steigen schön eine Befestigung des Gummis an der Flosse kaputt gegangen ,alles wieder fit ,habe sie erst mal mit solchen Klettstreifen per Band verbunden ,Streifen um die Beine zur Sicherheit ,kein Bock auffm Wasser ne Flosse zu lassen und dann noch vieleicht bei aufkommendem Wind mit einer den Rückweg anzutreten |supergri 

Auch von der Seite gesehen und schnell ma umgesetzt .


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

das schaut so aus, als ob es funzt #6 

Ich habe mal die Seite vom Stollenwerk Versand gecheckt - der will´s ja wissen, für ´ne Flossensicherung 20 Pi€pen... |bla:  mal rechnen, meine hat ~ 45Ct gekostet... :g  für BEIDE Seiten  

@symphy: Rutenhalter zum Wegstecken beim Rein- und Rauspaddeln, zum Ablegen beim Abhaken, zum Auslegen als Zweitrute auf z.B. Platten... und was man sich sonst noch so einfallen lässt  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin Moin ,


			
				praetorianer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habs jetzt fertig, jedenfalls funktioniert es so auch mit einer schweren Rute. #6



Genauso sieht mein Rutenhalter für´s BB aus  #6 .

@all 
wie macht Ihr das mit dem Ankertampen ? Einfach aufwickeln oder hab Ihr da was gebastelt , das ich mir abkupfern kann  |supergri ?


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## platfisch7000

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Hallo,
da ich hier so viel über BB-Rutenhalter lese und sehe,wollte ich auch mal meinen "Senf" dazugeben!
Den von Euch hier presentierten HT-Rohrabzweigrutenhalter finde ich etwas 
unkonfortabel!
Was haltet Ihr denn von den Rutenhalter unten auf den Foto's?
Der ist auch selbstgebaut und sehr konfortabel!Es kann ihn sich jeder auf sein Boot zurecht bauen!Was hier Geld kostet ist der eingendliche Bootsrutenhalter
von Berkly (Moritz 9,99€) und die beiden Spanngurte (Sonderpostenmarkt 1,49€)
Der Halter ist aus einem Stück 100er HT Rohr (Abfallstück von ca.15cm /gibt es auf jeder Baustelle oder Sanitärfirma)
Durch erhitzen (Brenner/Heißluftpistole) kann man das Rohr an jede Bootform
anpassen!
Ich habe hier nun noch eine abnehmbare (Klettverschluß) Kleinteileschachtel angebracht!
Von innen wird er mit dünnem Moosgummi (Bastelgeschäft) ausgeklebt,daduch
sitzt er total rutschsicher auf dem Boot!
Die merkwürdige Form kommt weil ich meine Aufgenähte BB-Tasche ausgeschnitten habe!
Es ist wirklich ein schöner günstiger BB-Rutenhalter,der super sitzt und nicht verrutscht!Und er ist einfach zu Bauen!
Wenn einer ihn nachbauen möchte und irgendetwas nicht so ganz klar ist,muß er nochmal schreiben!
Zu der teuren Flossenhalterunga habe ich mir aus einer sehr starken Drachenschnur eine Schlinge gemacht,die ums Fußgelenk und an dessen Ende
kommt ein riesiger Norwegenwirbel,der wiederum in ein durchgebohrtes durch die Flosse eingeklinkt wird!Bei verlust der Flosse zieht sich die Schnur sofort fest ums Fußgelenk!

Gruß Plattfisch!


----------



## Locke

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Der Link zu Stollenwerk ist ja interessant!
Die haben ja extrem "aufgerüstet", finde ich gut, das so langsam auch eine Auswahl in Deutschland zu haben ist! Auch wenn das in der Tat für etwas mehr Geld zu haben ist!

@MB
Bilder???  

@Plat000
Diesen Rutenhalter hatte ich bei Moritz auch gesehen, aber nicht zugegriffen.
Bei meinen letzten Besuchen dort, hatten die diesen leider nicht mehr vorrätig! 
Ich hoffe, die bekommen diesen wieder ins Sortiment! (Kürzlich gekauft??)

Gruss Locke


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,





			
				Locke schrieb:
			
		

> @MB Bilder???


 Jaaa - haaa... |rolleyes  ich mag bloß keine Baustelle ablichten :g 
Wann willste Deinen harten Hintern abholen/haben ?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

HI,

as soon as possible - ich würde mich bereiterklären, Lockes Harthintern mit zu versorgen :g 

|wavey:


----------



## Locke

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Jungs,
ich bin gerührt und nicht geschüttelt, das Ihr euch solche Gedanken um mein Sitzfleisch macht. 
@mb + theactor
thanx

Gruss Locke


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,





			
				Locke schrieb:
			
		

> Jungs,
> ich bin gerührt und nicht geschüttelt, das Ihr euch solche Gedanken um mein Sitzfleisch macht


Da kannste mal sehn, was Du für Kumpelz hast - bei sowas braucht´s kaum Widersacher |rolleyes 
Und wenn ich meine Verhärtung installiert habe, danach die letzte Nudel verzurrt, dann gibbet auch endlich Dein Foto  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## the-kingfishers

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Echt tolle ruten hallter-!!!! Super schick

Ich war letzte Woche bei Moritz da hatten sie die Ruten halter wieder!!!
Mensch ich habe auch nicht zugeschlagen!!!
Gehe aber diese Woche los um sie mir zu hollen !!!
hi
mfg Kingfishers


----------



## jackazzi2

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

hallo liebe bellyboater.
ich bin seit ca 1,5jahren mit nem uboat von jenzi auf zander, hecht und wels unterwegs.
ich habe mich nun entschlossen ein belly-pontom zu kaufen und weiss nicht ob ich das fish cat 4 oder das tu togiak nehmen soll.
ich hab wirklich schon jede menge threads hier gelesen aber diese haben mich immernoch nicht zu eienr entscheidung bewegen können....das einzige was mich eher zum tu zieht ist der günstigere preis aber ich habe schon gehört das dfas nicht so toll im wasser liegt und man vorne höher ist als hinten also als wenn man sich im schaukelstuhl zurückleht!?
bitte helft mir will mich schnell entscheiden!
achso... kennt ihr noch andere seiten ausser www.belly-boot.de wo es die boote gibt?


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,





			
				Locke schrieb:
			
		

> @MB
> bilder???


 Guckst Du eins :g 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Locke

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Reeesspääggt!!!  #6

Wenn mein Schlauch mal platzen sollte, weis ich von nun an, an wessen Pelle ich mich verbeissen kann!


Gruss Locke


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

.....so langsam komme ich mir hier vor wie in der *Hobbythek*..... |supergri  |supergri


----------



## theactor

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

HI,

@Locke: vor allem habe ich unsere Arschverhärtung schon in Händen gehalten_ cooole Teile!!
Mit _sehr scharfen_ Ecken... Der Glanz in meinen Augen versackte etwas als ich mir vorstellte, die Ecken mit einer linksdrehenden Nagelfeile der Körnungsstärke 0,08 wegzuwetzen -- als Michael mir die Dinger entnervt wieder entriss mit den Worten "Jaja-- ich machs ja schon".

Is halt n' Guter der MB. #6


----------



## Locke

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

@theactor
Ich sach nur, "Personalführung", das muss man können! 
#6 Du hast es drauf! :q

Gruss Locke


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

als ich den fragend hilflosen Blick in Sönke´s Augen sah gab es für mich zwei Möglichkeiten:

Sönke amputiert sich beim Versuch, die Kanten zu runden, alle elf Finger
Sönke sticht nicht in See sondern sein BB ab
Ergo entschied ich mich für die dritte Möglichkeit, nämlich einfach kurz mal eben selbst machen :g 

@Locke: Personalführung - stimmt bedingt, ich war solch Situationen früher einfach gewohnt... wer immer sich überzeugend zu blond anstellte, konnte sicher sein, daß ich ihm alles aus der Hand gerissen und lieber selbst gemacht habe  

@Diggler: isch hab da mal was vorrbereitet |bla: 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> @Diggler: isch hab da mal was vorrbereitet |bla:
> 
> Gruß
> Michael



wie jetzt........mach ma' den Erklärbär'  |supergri


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin, 


			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> .....wie jetzt........mach ma' den Erklärbär'


 Nö, das haste da


			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> .....so langsam komme ich mir hier vor wie in der *Hobbythek*..... |supergri |supergri


doch selbst schon getan  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

nach dem Motto "Besser sauber abgekupfert als gar keine eigenen Ideen" hier noch je einmal Original und Fälschung   

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Reppi

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Geniales Teil, Michael !
Hast Du nen Pferdesattel zerlegt ?? Da braucht man ja fast schon ne Schabracke drunter


----------



## the-kingfishers

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Das ding sieht doch mal richtig schick aus. Vor allem sie es auch mal sehr stabil aus!
Was hast du denn dafür gebraucht oder bzw was hat da Ding gekostet?
Ich hoffe nähmlich das auch mein B-Boot diese Woche mal kommt dann kann ih mir nähmlich auch mal so ein Ding basteln!


Gruß kingfishers!!


----------



## theactor

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

HI,

genial! #6 MEfos vom Belly muss doch DER HAMMER sein!
Vielleicht hast Du einen Tipp für die Köderführung auf Mefo vom Belly aus? Genau wie von Land; aber den Köder eher ins Mittelwasser absacken lassen ;+ 
Aus lauter Vorfreude auf "Dorschbocken" führe ich den Köder vom Belly immer eher in Bodennähe und da wird das m.E. mit Forellen nicht...

#h


----------



## Hamburgspook

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

so langsam kommen die Dorschi´s ja in greifbare Nähe.

Genug darüber gelesen, oft noch gezögert, aber heute hab ich mir ein Belly bestellt und hoffe das es nächste Woche da ist.  :k 

Dann muss noch ein bißchen Tüddelkram dazu und der Jungfernfahrt am 14.10 steht nichts mehr im Wege. Ausser vielleicht das Wetter.....

Werd mir noch zwei Rutenhalter bauen und den Rest hab ich eigentlich vom Watangeln.

Wie sieht es mit´nem Anker aus ? Benutzt Ihr einen, wenn ja wie schwer usw. ?

Geht Ihr immer mit Schwimmweste auf´s Wasser, oder ohne ?

Sollte jemand Lust an dem Wochenende haben auch sein Belly in der Ostsee zu wässern, würde ich mich freuen wenn wir vielleicht ne kleine Bellytour zusammen starten könnten.

Ort weiss ich noch nicht so genau, kommt ja ein wenig auf den Wind an.
Bin da relativ flexibel. Wollte so von Freitag mittag bis Samstag vormittag.

Was braucht man noch unbedingt notwendiges, was man nicht auch beim Watangeln hat ?

Würde mich über ein paar Tipps sehr freuen.

Gruß
Hamburgspook


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

@Spook: eigentlich werden alle Fragen hier beantwortet, liest mal ein wenig :g 

@the-kingfishers: der eigentliche Halter ist z.B. bei ebay zu finden, ansonsten ein Edelstahlblech, Alu-Zuschnitte und vier Inbusschrauben :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

HI,

@pratorianer: Danke für die Info! Man muss sich also einfach zwingen, anders zu fischen (wider die verdammte Dorschlust  )

|wavey:


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Mensch Sönke......nun bich ich doch leicht enttäuscht |supergri 

Du als schon fast Bellyprofi und dann so eine Frage |supergri 

Um das feeling "Dorsch bockt ordentlich rum" nicht zu vermissen, mach es doch so wie ich......
Ein Wurf relativ zügig eingeholt und der nächste etwas langsamer im unteren Drittel des Wassers unter Dir.
Und selbst da kann Dich so manches Mal das Silber überraschen ......

und wenn gar nix geht, dann wird eben die Diggeltaktik rausgekramt |supergri |supergri


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

_Dorsch bockt rum_ hat schon was #6 

Bekommt man die Diggelei denn auch als Auto-Digg-Daktiker hin? 
Oder gibt es dafür demnäxt vielleicht ein Guidgging? 
Ich meine wenn es schon Kurse gibt, ein zu zwei Seiten getriebenes Messingblech mit zittrigen Fingern über den Grund zu zerren... :g  |rolleyes 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

....eigentlich ist die Diggelei ja nicht einfach zu erlernen......
Da Du aber auch schon ein gewissen Alter erreicht hast, sollte es Dir nicht so schwer fallen, wie einigen Youngstern  
Wir können gerne mal eine kleine Tour machen |supergri


----------



## theactor

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

DiggelDiDö!
Aber nur mit Sö! 
:m


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

Diggel-Di-Da, warum nicht jetzt Sa? :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

HI,
Diggel-Di-Dein,
Du bist echt gemein!  

|wavey:


----------



## Reppi

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Ist ne harte Schule, das mit dem Diggeln......
Und der Godfather of Diggel ist als Lehrer härter als jeder Shaolinenmönch beim Training...  
@Vossi
Vorweg waren doch 8 Wochen Trockenübungen angesagt, oder ist das heute nicht mehr so ?|uhoh: #6


----------



## AndreasG

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Vossi hat die 8 Wochen auf 1 Wochenende verkürzt. Die Tagespresse berichtete bereits darüber, hier ein kurzer Auszug: "Die Einrichtungen des Herrn Voss werden nach den disziplinarischen Grundregeln der US-Militäreinheit der Marines geleitet. Die Philosophie dieser Camps ähnelt der der Marines: Willen brechen, um ihn später nicht wieder aufzubauen. Dazu gehören seelische Grausamkeiten, Erniedrigung und Diggeln, welche die Insassen an die Grenze ihrer Belastbarkeit führen."

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

...so sieht es aus Andreas.....#6 
Aber ich vermisse auf dem Bild das geschulterte Belly nebst kompletter Diggelausrüstung. So wie der Typ da rumkrabbelt, kann das nie was werden.
Und das mit einer Woche reicht auch vollkommen aus. Die verweichlichten Typen von heute sind meist schon nach drei Tagen vollkommen fertig.
Und wenn dann die Feuchtübungen kommen geht bei denen eh' nix mehr.....
Also Junx......
Für Euch mache ich in meinem "Camp" auch einen Sonderpreis......|supergri |supergri


----------



## Fischbox

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Was bin ich froh das es mir der Godfather of Diggel(ing)" damals so unter der Hand beigebracht hat... 
Die armen Azubis heutzutage.


----------



## AndreasG

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

@Vossi

Wie du willst, deine Begrüßungszeremonie ist ja auch sehenswert.


----------



## theactor

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Hi,

...ahm... dann möchte ich diggeln doch lieber net lernen... :q 

#h


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ...ahm... dann möchte ich diggeln doch lieber net lernen... :q
> 
> #h



Weichei........
Feigling.........
oder ganz einfach : *NIEDIGGELTOR*:q :q :q


----------



## theactor

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

HI,
das bereden wir nochmal beim Pilsken auf hoher Dünung :m 

|wavey:


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

na dann werde ich jetzt mal losrasen und mir dann in WH schön einen diggeln  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

HI,



> und mir dann in WH schön _einen diggeln _


Ich eigentlich würde mich ja das Ergebnis brennend interessieren -- aber jetzt bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher...|rolleyes 

PETRI! #h


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

da ich heute den Arsch nicht aus dem Bett bekommen habe ist´s alles ein wenig später geworden als geplant, und so saß ich erst um 17Uhr auf dem Wasser.
Weißenhaus, ablanding SO3, weiter als ~150m / 3.5m tief habe ich mich nicht getraut - Ergebnis bis 20Uhr: ein Seestern  |uhoh: 
Die Watangler waren auch nicht besser dran...

Von Angelfiete, er nahm heute am Pro-Tack-Cup teil, wollte ich erst noch ein paar Wattis geschnorrt haben, da ich aber eh schon so spät dran war, habe ich mir das dann geschenkt - trotzdem Danke für das Angebot :m 
Um halb9 hatte ich mit Flo telefoniert, den Jungz ging es anscheinend auch nicht besser...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

HI,

immerhin hast Du mir eine WH-Belly-Tour voraus...
Wie sah's denn da mit Strömung usw. aus?! ;+ 

|wavey:


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> immerhin hast Du mir eine WH-Belly-Tour voraus...
> Wie sah's denn da mit Strömung usw. aus?! ;+
> 
> |wavey:



Nicht wirklich erfolgreich Michael......;+ 

Wie kömmt ?? Nicht gediggelt  
Oder einfach nur kein Fisch da ??
Das ist in WH eigentlich recht selten.....
Also besser wieder nach DH


----------



## Locke

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

@MB-fischlos
No fish??

Bin von WH begeistert, habe in meiner bisherigen Belly-Karriere  dort die grössten Belly-Dorsche ergattert!

@Ausbilder Vossi
Irgendwie beschleicht mich das Gefühl, das es verdammt wenige, harte Seemänner nicht nur *ins* sondern auch *durch* Dein "boot camp" schaffen. 
Verweichlichtes Deutschland! :q
--- DU BIST DEUTSCHLAND  ---   :q

greetz
locke


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

orkanartiger ablandiger Wind, Wellen wie auf dem Atlantik und eine Strömung wie an den Niagarafällen, kurz gesagt Kap Horn ist ein Witz dagegen   wollltest Du DAS lesen Tractor? :g 

Nix gefangen wegen kein Fisch dort - oder eben wie schon getippt nicht nah genug am Fisch, bei ablandig 3 und ganz allein auf dem Wasser wollte ich aber nix riskieren.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Hi,

@Michael: wadde mal.. ich muss mal geraaade :v ...
 
Das hätte ich nicht anders gemacht: "neues Revier", alleine... ich sach ma: schad, aber alles richtig gemacht!
Hoffe, wir testen das in Bälde nochmal zu Zweit + aus! |wavey:


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

ich hatte jetzt eine Woche frei gemacht, jetzt bist Du dran, mal ein WoE klar zu machen :g 

@Löckchen: Dein harter Hintern liegt ab morgen in Wandsbek und wartet nur drauf, abgeholt zu werden :m 

Back to topic habe ich ein wenig weiter gebastelt und mir einen Stringer nach Vorbild McGuyver gebaut, kein blödes Gefummsel mehr mit den Haken und vor allem ist da nicht nach 6 Dorschen Feierabend  

@Matte: jaaaa, Dein Bild dazu bekommst Du demnäxt  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Locke

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*



> Dein harter Hintern liegt ab morgen in Wandsbek und wartet nur drauf, abgeholt zu werden


Aaah..wurde der auch ordentlich versohlt....ää  besohlt??
thx!



			
				Tim Tayler-MB schrieb:
			
		

> @Matte: jaaaa, Dein Bild dazu bekommst Du demnäxt


soundz good. Wir verstehen uns! #6

greez
locke


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*



			
				Locke schrieb:
			
		

> Bin von WH begeistert, habe in meiner bisherigen Belly-Karriere  dort die grössten Belly-Dorsche ergattert!


das sehe ich - bis auf gaaanz wenige Ausnahmen - ganz genauso.
Nur muss man natürlich mit dem Revier dort umkönnen |supergri 
Und nach MB's Einschätzung - die aufgrund seiner noch recht jungen Bellykarriere doch vielleicht etwas daneben liegt - war das Wasser nicht tief genug und er nicht weit genug draussen.....

Michael....... wenn Du den Grund mit den Flossenspitzen berühren kannst, dann bist Du nicht wirklich sehr weit draussen |supergri |supergri


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

na Diggel, Du besorgst es mir hier ja richtig |bla:  :g 

Aber ich denke schon, daß es bei 3.5m Wassertiefe einfach zu früh war zu ankern... andererseits hatte ich partout keinen Bock auf einen Ausflug nach Skandinavien #c  und so gaaaanz allein auf dem großen bösen Meer siegte dann der Überlebenswillen doch über die Fischgeilheit  

@Matte: Versohlung wann, wo und wie Du willst... äääähhh... es brauchst :g   

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

vielleicht können die Echo-Loter ja in diesem Trätt ihre Infos zum Besten geben #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## deger

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Echlot ist immer dabei, ich habe zwar keins, aber mein Kumpel  hat eins auf seinem BB fest installiert. Auf der Doven Elbe schon sehr hilfreich, man findet die Löcher etc. schnell und sicher. Auf der Ostsee auch hilfreich!


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

hilfreich könnte auch Bezeichnung, Preis, Art der Befestigung am BB sein... evl mal ein paar Fotos? #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Reppi

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Mir reicht erstmal mein neues Navi, um den STrand zu finden.... |rolleyes


----------



## Blauortsand

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Mir reicht erstmal mein neues Navi, um den STrand zu finden.... |rolleyes



Geil Uwe - Navi - dann kann man sich ja mal wieder mit Dir verabreden und Du erscheinst dann nicht 2 stunden später wegen der Verfahrerei #h !


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

bitte ausschließlich sachliche Hinweise zum Thema, sonst endet dieser mit Informationen gespickte Thread neben den Schuppenaalen im Laberforum #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Truttafriend

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

aber nicht so lange ich hier Mod bin


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Micha suchst Du etwa ein Lot??? Ich hab z.B. das hier und kann sagen, dass es für diese Zwecke total ausreicht. Es muss kein 600€ Lot sein. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Eagle-Cuda-128_W0QQitemZ7209039149QQcategoryZ30757QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

oder Du schaust öfters mal bei eBay rein..... Die letzten Wochen waren die Eagles immer für 75€ Sofortkauf erhältlich.....


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

@Küken: ich suche (noch) keins   es kamen bloß diverse Fragen hier im BB-Forum und da dachte ich, es könne ganz gut hier rein passen :m 

@Tim: na das lass mal nicht die neue Board Polizei hören, die weiß nämlich ganz genau was wohin gehört  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Maddin

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> bitte ausschließlich sachliche Hinweise zum Thema, sonst endet dieser mit Informationen gespickte Thread neben den Schuppenaalen im Laberforum


Das wollt ich auch grad hupen....man man.....Boardpolizeiauge sei wachsam Wie gut, dass nicht jeder Mod sowas mit macht :m


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,





			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab z.B. das hier und kann sagen, dass es für diese Zwecke total ausreicht.


 Dann lass doch mal live und in Farbe und angebaut am BB sehn das Teilchen  
Was machst Du den jetzt Samstag? #h 

@Maddin: yo  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

http://img296.*ih.us/img296/5214/bb019bi.jpg

http://img296.*ih.us/img296/9066/bb043ro.jpg

http://img296.*ih.us/img296/6028/bb063zw.jpg

http://img296.*ih.us/img296/3577/bb094gy.jpg

Ist noch ne 0815 Montage! War nur zu Testzwecken so angebaut...... Sollte ja schnell gehen, als ich es in der Hand hatte. Ich werde morgen eine Geberstange anbasteln, die seitlich an einer Querstrebe befestigt ist, die wiederum an einer Vorrichtung verschraubt wird, die in der Tasche ist.....

Ich traf am Di einen BB-Kameraden, der so eine Geberstange an seinem RT verbaut hatte und ich durfte mir seine Erfindung abluschern :m...... #6

Micha am SA hab ich noch nichts vor...... Wieso???


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,





			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Micha am SA hab ich noch nichts vor...... Wieso???


 Deshalb http://www.meeresangler.com/forum/t...0&sid=ae2429e6a9e28fe7b7b779224259fe0e&page=1 :m 

Ääähhh... sind das auf dem letzten Pic dann echt die Fische? |kopfkrat 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Das waren scheinbar Störungen verursacht durch meine Flossen. Ich hab jedenfalls keine unter mir gesehen und es war an dem Tag glasklar das Wasser....

Man soll ja den Fish-ID aus machen, dann sieht man die Sicheln und wenn man Sicheln sieht, dann ist es auch meistens Fisch. Der Fish-ID zeigt viel Müll an. 

Ich konnte mein Lot aber erst 3 mal testen, da mein Akku das zeitliche gesegnet hatte. Heute hab ich aber meinen neuen Akku erhalten und morgen wird gebastelt!!! :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

ist interessant.......

allerdings bin ich mir fast ganz sicher, mein Echolot nicht ans Belly zu tüddeln.....
Bisher habe ich die Fische meist so finden können und die "Löcher" find ich ganz sicher auch ohne :q 
Wenn ich alles an's Belly bamseln würde, was inzwischen so vorgeschlagen wurde, dann kann ich auch bald ein "echtes" Boot kaufen.......also lieber nicht..... Die Ursprünglichkeit des Bellyboatens ist eh' fast dahin.....#h


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

letztenendlich habe ich bei meinen paar BB-Touren bislang auch sowohl Fisch als auch mal fischfreie Zonen gefunden  

Interessant finde ich das Thema aber trotzdem #6 

@Diggler: wie jetzt die Ursprünglichkeit ist fast dahin? |kopfkrat 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Reppi

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*



> wie jetzt die Ursprünglichkeit ist fast dahin


Er meint, jetzt wo hier jeder Daniel Düsentrieb aufrüstet und jeder Strandläufer sich auf´s Wasser verlegt hat, ist die Lagerfeuerromantik hin........und außerdem......sowieso...:q


----------



## dat_geit

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Man kann natürlich auch weiter darüber reden anstatt es zu tun............


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

ach soooo... bitte beachten, daß man mit mir immer nur sehr langsam diskutieren kann da ich blopnd bin / war / wieder werde  

@Diggler: soll ich Dein Feuer beim nächsten gemeinsamen Ausritt denn wieder entfachen? :g 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

HI,

zu dem Thema muss ich ja mal anmerken, dass ich den kleinen Smartcast als perfekte Alternative ansehe. Der Fischantzeige traue ich keine Sekunde über den Weg; aber die Tiefenbestimmung erscheint mir recht genau. Dazu nimmts keinen Platz weg #6 
Vielleicht letztlich nicht so wichtig für die Eastsee; aber zum Löcherfinden im Süßwasser (nicht an Land, Du DiggelferkelDuDiggelDu  ) keine schlechte Sache!

|wavey:


----------



## dat_geit

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin Sönke, 
hast du das Teil, dass man an die Rute klemmen kann oder sogar die Version am Handgelenk?


----------



## theactor

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

HI,

die Handgelenk-Edition (als Aboprämie "abgestaubt"  )

|wavey:


----------



## dat_geit

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Dann bist du der erste, der wiklich so ein Teil am Wasser nutzt und damit auch was anfangen kann.
Ich kenne einige, die das Teil wieder weiter verkauft haben und als Grund erhielt ich immer den gleichen Song.
Weiß nicht recht was ich damit machen sollte und ist mir auch zu umständlich.

Endlich habe ich mal einen Praktiker und Anwender gefunden.:k
Wollte mir auch immer so ein Teil zulegen, aber ohne entsprechenden Test oder Erfahrungsbericht wollte ich nciht zugreifen.

Da muss ich dich noch mal bei Gelegenheit löchern|bla::q:q:q.

Aber das würde hier wohl zu weit führen.

Falscher Thread und so......


----------



## theactor

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

HI,

right, we do that.
Ein endgültiges Urteil wird sicherlich erst nach mehreren Einsätzen drin sein. Es komtm immer auf den Anpruch an ein solches Gerät an. Und der ist bei mir nicht hoch (bin schlicht Tiefeninteressiert) und damit erfüllt es bislang seinen Zweck.

|wavey:


----------



## dat_geit

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Und genau dafür soll es ja auch sein.
Denn wir wiisen ja wohl wo wir die Fische suchen sollen oder???|kopfkrat

Kann mir nicht vorstellen ne Wasserfläche mit dem Belly nach Fisch abzusuchen|uhoh:#d.

Jepp, Sönke genau das ist der Einsatzzweck von so einem Teil!!!!!


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*



			
				dat_geit schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir nicht vorstellen ne Wasserfläche mit dem Belly nach Fisch abzusuchen|uhoh:#d.



Richtiiiiisch Ändy #6..... Ich brauch mein E-Lot auch nur, um die Felsen zu sehen, an den ich meine Köder anbreisse :q:q:q.......... Ein anderer Sinn und Zweck ist auch nicht vorhanden :m..... Ich zeig Dir dann morgen mal, an welchen Felsen ich schon Köder gelassen hab :q:q:q......


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Ich werde mich jetzt zum Basteln abmelden...... Wir lesen uns....!


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

eher durch Zufall entdekcte ich, daß die Verbindungsmuffe an der Distanz-Stange meines Togiak an einer Seite eingerissen war... |uhoh:  glücklicherweise ist mir das vor ein paar Tagen im Keller aufgefallen und nicht 500m vom Ufer entfernt |rolleyes 

Die wenig passgenaue Muffe habe ich jetzt durch eine 100mm lange Verbindung aus Polyacetal ersetzt, die beiden Distanzrohre passen jetzt mit <1/100mm da rein und sitzen einfach gut #6 

Da ich mir vorstellen kann, daß solch ein Schaden kein Einzelfall bleiben muß, biete ich den anderen Togi-Kapitänen an dieser Stelle eine Reparatur "für Kleines" an :m 
Wer sich jetzt schlecht vorstellen kann wie sowas ausschaut sage Bescheid - ich würde dann mal ein Pic einstellen #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Locke

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*



> Wer sich jetzt schlecht vorstellen kann wie sowas ausschaut sage Bescheid - ich würde dann mal ein Pic einstellen


Also BastelWastel, das Pix hättest ja mal gleich mit anhängen können,
also mal ganz schnell wieder in den Keller und *knips* gemacht. 

Gruss Locke


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

den hier 


			
				Locke schrieb:
			
		

> Also BastelWastel


will ich Dir dann so eben noch mal verzeihen... |rolleyes 

Für die Käpt´ns ganz ohne Vorstellungskraft  

Pic1: Original Muffe - die Verbindungsstange passte nicht wirklich hinein, daraufhin ist das relativ spröde Teilchen einfach geborsten... |uhoh: 

Pic2: etwas länger als Original und passgenau aus Polyacetal

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

HI,



> BastelWastel


 
Wenn DAS mal kein schönes, passendes B-Wort ist :m 

Cooole Sache, BW! #6 Da meine "Muffe" (what a word..) in den Tiefen der "Umgarnung" ist habe ich keinen blassen Dunst über dessen/deren/ihm sein Zustand. Aber ich werde mal einen Blick riskieren...

|wavey:


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

ich kann mir vorstellen, daß ein Blick lohnt - ich bin wie gesagt durch Zufall drauf gestoßen weil es mich nervte, daß der Klettverschluss immer aufritschte und was mußte ich entdecken... |uhoh: 
Besser man sieht sowas im Keller als 10m über Grund |rolleyes 

BW... |splat2: 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Fischkoopp

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

@ PFUITOR


> Da meine "Muffe"  in den Tiefen der "Umgarnung" ist


 
Also wirklich......... geht es denn noch ;+ |supergri


----------



## theactor

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

HI,

HEY! Das eklische Wort hast der Wastel ins Spiel gebracht!  

|wavey:


----------



## Fischkoopp

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

@  actor
Stimmt, habs gesehen.



> Original Muffe - die Verbindungsstange passte nicht wirklich hinein, daraufhin ist das relativ spröde Teilchen einfach geborsten


 
Das ist ja fast noch schlimmer....
Aber egal, irgend wie langt das für euch beide |muahah: 

*Tatüütaaataaaaaa............*


----------



## gerwinator

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

moin,
also jascha hät da nochma ne fräge...

also ich bin nun festentschlossen mir auch ein belly zuzulegen (es wird wohl das togiak werden) und wie das so ist, angel ich jetzt schon fiktiv in "meinem" belly (auch wenn ich es mir frühestens in 3 wochen zulegen kann, weil ich jetzt erstmal norge-urlaub mach:m ) und mache mir schon gedanken wie ich das ding dann noch aufpimpen kann |supergri :m 

also ich hab meine angelecke aufgeräumt und mir ist dabei das schon fast eingestaubte echolot, was ich einst für mein boot im mözener see benutzte, in die hände gefallen. da ich aus zeitgründen das boot jetzt schon ein jahr nicht mehr im see habe und es auch dieses und nächstes jahr wahrscheinlich nicht benutze, wäre das echolot arbeitslos.
so, und nun hab ich mir die frage gestellt, ob ich mir das denn nich an das belly rantüdeln kann... das einige von euch echolote aufm belly benutzen hab ich auch schon gelesen, aber ich habe ein recht unhandliches portables echolot von humminbird
so, und nu komm ich zu meiner frage |supergri  ( da fällt mir grad der witz mitm bär und aufm baum und nass und so ein |muahah: :
 hat einer von euch schon mal sein portables echolot ausnander geschraubt und es irgendwie am belly befestigt?

würd mich mal interessiern, also ich hatte das ding vorhin auch schon zerlegt und mir das alles mal angesehen, und ich denke es könnte ein problem geben mit der stromversorgung (nasse batterien...funktioniern die??|kopfkrat )
und wie fixiere ich das ding aufm schlauch damit es nich in den tiefen der dorschwiesen untergeht... und wie mach ich den geber an den schlauch?
und kann ich die recht schweren großen 6V blockbatterien durch andre batterien ersetzn?
oder is das total dummes zeug ein portables ans belly zu schrauben? aber ich habs ja nunmal und kanns zur zeit nich anders verwenden...

ok, vielen dank schon mal für die antworten |supergri 
ich werd mir weiterhin den kopf zerbrechen

gruß 
gerwinator


----------



## pepp-eric

*Outcast Super Fat Cat Float Tube*

Moin zusammen,

ist einer von Euch das  *Outcast Super Fat Cat Float Tube *(oder *hier) *schon mal gefahren? 

Hätte schon Bock auf ein etwas größeres Teil, mit "Hochsitz" und guter Verarbeitung.

Könnte da zum US Preis ran kommen, umgerechnet 290 Kröten - hier kostet das Ding ja mal schlappe 160 Euro mehr.

Danke für Eure Tips und wir sehen uns dann ja am 8.4. auf Fehmarm (die meisten zumindest).

Gruß,

pepp-eric


----------



## Watfischer84

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Ja, guckst du den dritten post auf der ersten seite  |rolleyes |supergri 

Mann sieht sich am 8.4. auf der Insel :m 

MfG Steffen


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

hatten wir hier eigentlich schon das Thema "Alarm-Signale"?

Ich habe mir gestern eine kleine schrecklich laute Alarm-Pfeife besorgt - dank der beiden leicht unterschiedlich "gestimmten" Ton-Öffnungen erzeugt das Teilchen einen sehr schrillen Alarm-Ton.
Gibt´s für 3€ bei z.B. bei Globetrotter #6 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

HI,

und das von Dir, der Du jeden Drill "verheimlichst"   (obwohl ich unlängst Besserung erfuhr #6 )

Ich habe mir bei AWNiemeyer einen "Schussstab" gekauft, der bis zu 5 Signalschüsse high in the sky abgibt. Also eher was für's Auge  
Der ist eingeschweisst in einer Seitentasche des BB's platziert und "fühlt sich gut an".


|wavey:


----------



## AndreasG

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

@huiwatissetdochschönbunttor

Hättest dir mal bei Onkel Niemeyer besser 2 Handfakeln ( Orange/Rauch + Rot/Signalfakel) kaufen sollen. Hast du schon mal am Tage eine Leuchtkugel abgegeben? Das einzige was du davon siehst ist etwas Rauch und das war´s.
Orange/Rauch macht sich am Tage schon besser, ebenso Signalfakel/Rot bei Nacht, die Brenndauer ist auch wesentlich länger als bei den "Leuchtkügelchen".  Das Thema hatten wir hier schon mal bzgl. Sicherheitsausrüstung zu fassen.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*



			
				AndreasG schrieb:
			
		

> @huiwatissetdochschönbunttor
> 
> Hättest dir mal bei Onkel Niemeyer besser 2 Handfakeln ( Orange/Rauch + Rot/Signalfakel) kaufen sollen. Hast du schon mal am Tage eine Leuchtkugel abgegeben? Das einzige was du davon siehst ist etwas Rauch und das war´s.
> Orange/Rauch macht sich am Tage schon besser, ebenso Signalfakel/Rot bei Nacht, die Brenndauer ist auch wesentlich länger als bei den "Leuchtkügelchen".  Das Thema hatten wir hier schon mal bzgl. Sicherheitsausrüstung zu fassen.
> 
> Gruß
> Andreas



Da is was wohl was mit an  
Vor allen Dingen "Schussstab" ( Dre mol "s" |uhoh:  schiet, neje duitske Schrivförorden  ) hört sich doch so'n büschen komisch an, oder? Is das wirklich was für's Belly Boat |kopfkrat  

Nich assas hiä noch zu'n Ta .......ta kommt  
Davon ab - "huiwatissetdochschönbunttor" ist die beste "Creation" für den Nick, die ich seit langem gelesen habe #6


----------



## theactor

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

HI,

besseralsnixtor sacht: thanx 4 the tipp - erweitern kann man ja immer. 

|wavey:


----------



## Micky

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

*Meine neue BB Rute:*

HENK SIMONSZ "TITAN"
1,80 m (Einteiler) 
Wg. 15-30 Gramm
Gewicht: ich glaub mein neues Nokia Handy ist schwerer...
Kosten: 85,- € "gebraucht" (ohne Gebrauchsspuren)

Wird am kommenden Samstag zum ersten mal getestet


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Micky hast Du Dir jetzt mal Gedanken gemacht, wo ihr einsteigen wollt? Ich muss mal sehen, ob ich das schaff am SA.


----------



## Micky

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Sobald ich mehr weiß geb ich Dir BESCHEID !!!


----------



## Tschensen

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Servus zusammen.
Ich hab seit kurzem auch nen Belly Boat. Hab mir ein gebrauchtes von Ron Thompson zugelegt und gleich mal am Wochenende am See getestet. Macht wirklich Laune!
Nun will ich mir so langsam ne Wathose zulegen für die kühlere Jahrezeit zulegen. Was für Modelle könnt ihr empfehlen?
Ne Wathose mit angeschweißten Gummistiefeln ist vermutlich nicht so gut zu gebrauchen.


----------



## theactor

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

HI,

das hängt sehr von Deiner (Schuh)größe ab.
Ich habe 46/47 und habe eine Wathose OHNE Stiefel.
Ziehe ich die entsprechenden Watschuhe dazu an passe ich aber nicht mehr in die Flossen...

So habe ich mir extra für das Bellybootfischen eine günstigere Wathose mit angeklebten Stiefeln OHNE Filzsohle besorgt - so passen die Flossen wenigstens...

|wavey:


----------



## Fischbox

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Auf besondere  Anweisung:m 

Ich hab an meinem RT-U auch einen Änderung vorgenommen. Die korrosionsanfälligen Reißverschlüsse der Gerätetaschen musste ich wegen Defekt irdendwie ersetzen. Hab mir dann gedacht dass das eigentlich mit Klettverschlüssen auch ganz schick gehen müsste. Klettband aus dem Nähshop geholt und einen fähigen Bekannten beauftragt das zu erledigen. 
Das Ergebnis könnt ihr unten sehen. Ich finde es in der Praxis sehr funktionell und überaus praktisch...


----------



## Locke

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Ööööhm....Fischbox.....das´ genial!  #6

Ich kann mich noch an Reppi´s Gammelfleisch.......Reissverschlüsse am Togi erinnern.
Das ist die Lösung.

thx
Gruss Locke


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

geht doch Boxfisch   und sieht nicht nur gut gemacht, sondern auch funktionabel aus #6 

Das mit den Gammelverschlüssen bei Reppi hatte aber glaub ich andere Ursachen als per se korrosionsanfällige Reizverschlüsse |rolleyes

Gruß
Michael


----------



## AlBundy

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

@ Fischbüx, :m 

praktisch und hoffentlich gut.( hoffe, die halten auch dann, wenn man das BB geschultert hat und sich durch das Unterholz von *Französisch*-*Guayana* kämpft :q ) #c 

Falls die Reisverschlüsse noch einigermaßen "sind", hilft dann meist schon Kerzenwachs. Aber irgendwann kommt für jeden die Zeit.  

PAROLE: Weiter so!!!


----------



## tobio

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Habe mir gerade "drüben" ein Togiak gezockt.
Kann mir jemand sagen, ob da standardmäßig die Schultergurte mit dabei sind? 
Sonst würde ich mir die hierzulande Extra bestellen?

Und wenn mir jemand mal sagen könnte, welche Pumpen bzw. welche Adapter die passenden zum aufpumpen sind.

Danke

tobio


----------



## Blauortsand

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*



theactor schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> das hängt sehr von Deiner (Schuh)größe ab.
> Ich habe 46/47 und habe eine Wathose OHNE Stiefel.
> Ziehe ich die entsprechenden Watschuhe dazu an passe ich aber nicht mehr in die Flossen...
> 
> So habe ich mir extra für das Bellybootfischen eine günstigere Wathose mit angeklebten Stiefeln OHNE Filzsohle besorgt - so passen die Flossen wenigstens...
> 
> |wavey:



Ich habe auch extra ne wathose zum bellybooten und zwar einfach nur mit füßlingen und da die Flossen dann drüber da kann man am besten und bequemsten dann paddeln!
Ein Kumpel von mir hat sich dazu passend große Surferschuhe besorgt und kommt auch noch sehr gut in die flossen!

Kommt halt auch immer darauf an welchen Flossen man den Vorzug gibt!

@großfußtor

warum nimmste den nicht einfach deine wathose mit Füßlingen ohne Watstiefel!?!


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

@tobio: Gurte sollten mit dabei sein, bei meinem Togi waren sie es. Sollten versehentlich keine Gurte dran sein kannst Du auch "irgendwelche" (z.B. von einer alten Reisetasche) nehmen.
Ich habe eine ganz einfache Doppel-Hub-Pumpe aus dem Baumarkt, da sind eine Menge Adapter mit dran und der größte passt: stramm auf das Ventil halten und pumpen #6 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

HI,



> warum nimmste den nicht einfach deine wathose mit Füßlingen ohne Watstiefel!?!


 
da hätte ich jetzt aber doch Respekt vor (Flossenhalt?)
Und allein die "Landung" auf kiesigem Grund - da ist der Füßling doch flugs hinne?! #c |kopfkrat 

|wavey:


----------



## tobio

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*



MichaelB schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> @tobio: Gurte sollten mit dabei sein, bei meinem Togi waren sie es. Sollten versehentlich keine Gurte dran sein kannst Du auch "irgendwelche" (z.B. von einer alten Reisetasche) nehmen.
> Ich habe eine ganz einfache Doppel-Hub-Pumpe aus dem Baumarkt, da sind eine Menge Adapter mit dran und der größte passt: stramm auf das Ventil halten und pumpen #6
> 
> Gruß
> Michael




Ok, Danke.
Ich habe mir einfach die hier für einen Euro gezockt, in der Hoffnung, dass die schon irgendwie passen wird.
Zumindestens passt das farblich 

Mit den Gurten bin ich mal gespannt.
Aber bei dem Schnapper, den ich gemacht habe, wären auch neue Gurte zu verschmerzen 

tobio


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*



theactor schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> 
> 
> da hätte ich jetzt aber doch Respekt vor (Flossenhalt?)
> Und allein die "Landung" auf kiesigem Grund - da ist der Füßling doch flugs hinne?! #c |kopfkrat
> 
> |wavey:




Moin, Sönke #h 

Bei der letzten Tour habe ich auch ohne Watschuhe gepaddelt. Ich glaub, ich mach das jetzt immer so #6  Verrutschen kann da nichts und man hat mehr "Gefühl" in den Flossen. Weiss nicht, wie ich das besser beschreiben soll ?!

Über die Füsslinge habe ich mir zur Sicherheit ( trau dem Kies usw. auch nicht so recht) noch'n Paar Neoprensocken angezogen. Um zum Strand zu kommen habe ich ein paar sehr große Bootsschuhe, in die so reinschlüpfen kann.

Bevor ich ins BB steige, Schuhe aus- und Flossen angezogen. Schuhe in 'ne Plastiktüte und in der Spitze vom Togiak festgetüdelt.

Geht bestens, wenn man - so wie dieser gutaussehende, sympathische Griechenlandfan  :q :q  in der Spitze vom Togiak noch ein paar Styroportuben festgebunden hat.

Die schützen übrigens auch wunderbar gegen den Wellenschlag > nochmals danke für den Tipp, MichaelB  :m


----------



## theactor

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

HI,

thx 4 the info...
vielleicht gehe ich das wirklich mal an (..wenn mein Belly-Wader den Geist aufgibt...|rolleyes )

|wavey:


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Oooch, Sönke - för Di alltiids geern :q :m


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

@tobio: genau die Pumpe meinte ich - meine ist blau, passt aber auch zu gelb |rolleyes 

@goeddoek: der Tipp kam einst von Mikefish - meine Schwimmnudeln habe ich mittlerweile durch ein Schwimmbrett ersetzt.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## tobio

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

So, noch mal folgende Überlegung/Frage:

1. Aufbewahrung und Transport des Togiak
Dzu hatte ich an so etwas gedacht?

2. Platz hinter dem Sitz.
Ich habe im Amiland Taschen (so wie die im obigen Bildlink) gesehen, die genau auf das Netz hinter dem Sitz passen.
Hat damit wer Erfahrung und kann sagen welche Tasche/oder auch Eimer da passt?


tobio


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

mein Togiak hängt zwischen den Einsätzen ~80% aufgeblasen an der Wand, da können die Schläuche keine Knicks bekommen und die Reißverschlüsse nicht "anbiegen"
Da ich einen Kombi fahre gestaltet sich der Transport recht einfach: Klappe auf, BB rein und losrasen  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MxkxFxsh

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

@ tobio

Vorsicht mit schweren Tasche oder anderen Sachen im Ablagenetzt des Togiak´s.
Man kann schnell Buglastig werden. Durch die eigene Sitzposition ist das Togi schon recht gut austarriert aber es reagiert auf ein paar Kilos Material im Bug auch wieder recht unausgewogen ! Das heisst, man investiert viel zu viel Paddelkraft in die eintauchende Spitze des Togi und somit geht die Kraft ins Wasser verloren anstatt das die Pontoons gleiten und man gut vorwärts kommt.


----------



## mario mücke

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

hallo jungs,
ein feiner tread. hat von euch jemand das bellyboot von guideline? wenn ja, wie ist es denn? könnt ihr es empfehlen? bin anfänger und suche ein boot zum fliegenfischen auf hecht in eher kleineren seen hier in brandenburg und vielleicht mal auf dem bodden.
danke für eure hinweise
mario mücke
http://www.abenteuer-angeln.de
http://www.farioev.de


----------



## Blauortsand

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*



mario mücke schrieb:


> hallo jungs,
> ein feiner tread. hat von euch jemand das bellyboot von guideline? wenn ja, wie ist es denn? könnt ihr es empfehlen? bin anfänger und suche ein boot zum fliegenfischen auf hecht in eher kleineren seen hier in brandenburg und vielleicht mal auf dem bodden.
> danke für eure hinweise
> mario mücke
> http://www.abenteuer-angeln.de
> http://www.farioev.de




2 kumpels von mir haben das und haben damit auch schon einiges erlebt! Geplatzter schlauch, gebrochene Stange, wenn man sich zuweit nach vorn lehnt - KIPPGEFAHR, schlechte Nähte im bereich der Stangen!?!

Würde es nicht kaufen!!!

Sieht gut aus, wurde auch immer getauscht aber irgendwie zu viele Pannen!#t


----------



## Malte

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Ich wollte mir eventuell auch das Guideline holen, aber für 275 Euro kann man ja eigentlich Qualität verlangen!
Außerdem was man so liest, dann gibts ja schon einige Bellys mit Qualitätsmängeln und ich hab mir auch schon überlegt ob ich mir son Teil überhaupt umschnalle!?
Ein geplatzter Schlauch und andere Gefahren die zum Absaufen führen können finde ich schon ziemlich krass, das wär ja so als ob ich bei jeder Autofahrt mit Bremsversagen rechnen müsste.


----------



## fimo

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*



MichaelB schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> mein Togiak hängt zwischen den Einsätzen ~80% aufgeblasen an der Wand, da können die Schläuche keine Knicks bekommen und die Reißverschlüsse nicht "anbiegen"
> Da ich einen Kombi fahre gestaltet sich der Transport recht einfach: Klappe auf, BB rein und losrasen
> 
> Gruß
> Michael




Michael, Du sprichst mir aus der Seele, so handhabe ich das auch mit meinem Belly und kleiner als ein Kombi muss ein Auto auch eigentlich nicht sein...


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,





Malte schrieb:


> Ein geplatzter Schlauch und andere Gefahren die zum Absaufen führen können finde ich schon ziemlich krass, das wär ja so als ob ich bei jeder Autofahrt mit Bremsversagen rechnen müsste.


Abgesehen davon, daß einem der Himmel immer mal auf den Kopf fallen kann... sind geplatzte Schläuche glücklicherweise nicht an der Tagesordnung :m 

Zum Thema Togiak gut ausbalanciert: da ich mich gern anlehne beim Paddeln finde ich das Togi eher kopflastig, deshalb auch das Schwimmbrett im Bug - und natürlich gegen die kleinen Wellen, die sonst schön in den Rücken spritzeln können.

@fimo: neben der korrekten Lagerung ist m.E. die Süßwasserdusche nach dem Einsatz nicht minder wichtig - die BBs sind ja eiiigentlich für den Süßwassereinsatz konzipiert, und da Salzwasser "agressiv" ist, kann entsprechende Pflege mit Sicherheit nicht schaden.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MxkxFxsh

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

@ MichaelB

.....aber _*NUR*_ Süsswasser !
Keine Seife oder Spül/Reinigungsmittel benutzen.
Man weiss nie wie sich das auf die Schweissnähte des Schlauches oder die Nähte des Stoffes auswirkt? ;+


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

an mein BB lasse ich nur H2O |rolleyes 

Ich stelle mein Belly nach jedem Ostseeturn in den Garten und dort gibt ein paar Minuten die süße Dusche aus dem Gartenschlauch :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Yellow

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Ich würde mir nächstes Jahr vieleicht auch ein BB zulegen wollen.Der Einsatz würde nur an Talsperren erfolgen.Habe mir zwei BB von Jenzi angesehen weiß aber nicht ob die zu empfehlen sind? Hoffe nun auf eure Hilfe,vor allem auf was man achten sollte.|kopfkrat #c


----------



## tobio

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Ich habe ja noch nie in einem Belly gesessen und meins ist noch nicht da, aber was für mich von Anfang an fest stand war, dass ich nicht die ganze Zeit mit dem Hintern im Wasser sitzten wollte.

Letzten Endes habe ich für eine nagel neues Togiak inkl. Fins!!! umgerechnet schlappe 61.- Euro + Versand bezahlt.
Mit Versand waren es 89.- Euro.
Ich freu mich immer noch über diesen Schnapper !!!!
Selbst wenn da noch Zoll drauf kommen sollte, bekommt man für den Preis hierzulande gerade mal ein Billig-Boot und kein vernünftiges Belly-Boot 

tobio


----------



## fimo

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*



MichaelB schrieb:


> ... @fimo: neben der korrekten Lagerung ist m.E. die Süßwasserdusche nach dem Einsatz nicht minder wichtig - die BBs sind ja eiiigentlich für den Süßwassereinsatz konzipiert, und da Salzwasser "agressiv" ist, kann entsprechende Pflege mit Sicherheit nicht schaden.
> 
> Gruß
> Michael



.... ob nun agressiv oder nicht, zumindest sollte eine Süßwasserdusche den Geruch etwas eindämmen... 

Beste Grüße, Christian


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

natürlich hilft die süße Dusche auch gegen den typischen Ostseegeruch - aber in erster Linie denk ich mal gegen Korrosion an den Zippern und gegen allgemeine "Verpeekung" sowieso  

@tobio: der Preis ist allerdings ein absoluter Schnapper, da hätte ich auch sofort zugegriffen #6 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## cozmo

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

moin moin. wer kann mir helfen?? ich bin begeisterter ostseeangler!!! ich bewundere immer die bellybootangler. will mir nun auch mal eins zulegen, wer kann mir nen link schicken wo ich das togiak v mir mal angucken kann. und vielleicht mir auch sagen kann wo man das käuflich erwerben könnte. wäre dann zu dank verpflichtet


----------



## Tombreiner

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Hallo Leute wenn ich eure Postings lese könnte ich glatt auch mal
wieder los.Ich habe ein R-TV mit dem ich eigendlich (kalter Arsch)sehr zufrieden war.Es ist schon einige Zeit her (ca3-4Jahre)das ich auf der Ostsee damit unterwegs war.
Aber alleine macht es nur halb soviel spass.
Wie wird den gefangen zur Zeit ,und wo trifft man einige Kracks von euch, um mal wieder unter Bellyangler zu kommen.


----------



## dat_geit

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Ich denke mal, wir gehen auf jeden Fall Mitte Januar wieder mit einer Truppe raus.
Ansonsten fahre ich halt allein.


----------



## cozmo

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

moin moin. wer kann mir helfen?? ich bin begeisterter ostseeangler!!! ich bewundere immer die bellybootangler. will mir nun auch mal eins zulegen, wer kann mir nen link schicken wo ich das togiak v mir mal angucken kann. und vielleicht mir auch sagen kann wo man das käuflich erwerben könnte. wäre dann zu dank verpflichtet


----------



## theactor

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

HI,

schau mal hier!

|wavey:


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Hallo Leute ich muß mir mal Luft machen was den Erwerb eines Bellybootes angeht bei diesen Dealer ,bei Neukauf alles Super aber wehe Du brauchst mal einen Ersatzschlauch dann kannste warten bis jetzt ca, 3 Monate :v da unten im Süden glauben die das unsere Saison zu ende ist und das der Versand warten kann .Ich kann nur sagen ich warte nicht mehr länger ich gehe noch heute zu meinen Angelhändler im Osten Hamburgs und werde mir dort ein RT inV kaufen und ich behaupte mal das man mir dort einen Ersatzschlauch in kürzester Zeit beschaffen kann#6 und alles nur wegen eines Stecknadel großen loches an der Naht #q ich glaube so viele RT Fahrer können sich nicht irren geplatzte Naht hin oder her Dorsche ich komme.


----------



## Torsk_SH

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin BB-Cruiser!

Dat is ja ärgerlich. Hast Du mal versucht das Loch zu flicken?
Ich kenne das Problem vom Kiten. Vorne in den Kites sind auch Luftschläuche 
und die Platzen gerade bei Anfängern gerne.
Ich fahr damit immer zu einem Segelmacher. Die haben bis jetzt immer alles 
bestens repariert und es ist nie eine Naht oder ein Flicken wieder aufgegangen.

Vielleicht ist es ja noch nicht zu spät und Du versuchst das nochmal.


----------



## Thomas090883

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

So liebe Leute so eben bin ich auch stolzer Besitzer eines Mosella Belly`s geworden hatt einer mit den Dingens schon Erfahrung???


----------



## cozmo

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

hattes mir ja nen link geschickt, aber leider kann ich da bei bellyboot.de auch kein togiak finden


----------



## Locke

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*



			
				BB-Cruiser schrieb:
			
		

> aber wehe Du brauchst mal einen Ersatzschlauch dann kannste warten bis jetzt ca, 3 Monate  da unten im Süden glauben die das unsere Saison zu ende ist und das der Versand warten kann



Hat der Händler denn einen Schlauch auf Lager? Wenn nicht, deckt sich das mit meinen Erfahrungen in einem BassPro-Shop in Florida!
Ich wollte mir "spontan" Ersatzschläuche in dem Shop kaufen. 
Allerdings wurde mir auf Nachfrage mitgeteilt, das diese Schläuche nur auf Bestellung geordert werden und das kann dauern!
Also, es muss nicht immer am Händler liegen!

Im übrigen habe ich einen Schlauch des Togiak erfolgreich  mit dem beiligenden Set geflickt.

Gruss Locke


----------



## AndreasG

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> und ich behaupte mal das man mir dort einen Ersatzschlauch in kürzester Zeit beschaffen kann



Oder einfach auf dem Weg an die Küste in Eutin (15€) oder Neustadt am Hafen (20€) anhalten und nen neuen Schlauch einpacken. Vom Neustädter hab ich gestern ein Leih-BB, für die Zeit bis die RT-V´s wieder da sind, als kostenlosen Ersatz für mein geplatztes V bekommen. Deshalb kaufe ich lieber vor Ort.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

hat nicht direkt was mit defekten Schläuchen zu tun, aber glücklicherweise ist das derzeit doch kein Thema für mich.

Zum Ende der letzten Tour fiel mir auf, dass der von mir aus rechte Schlauch doch deutlich weniger straff als der andere war... und dabei hatte ich doch beide Schläuche "gleich doll" aufgepumpt |kopfkrat 
Mit gemischten Gefühlen paddelte ich an den Strand zurück und überlegte mir, das Belly zu Hause nochmal richtig stramm aufzupumpen und eine Nacht so im Keller liegen zu lassen.
Diesen Test hat das Togiak ohne Beanstandung überstanden, der Schlauch hat keine Luft gelassen - es muß also so gewesen sein, dass ich eben doch nicht gleichmäßig aufgepumpt hatte und das kältebedingte Schrumpfen auf der rechten Seite mehr auffallen konnte als auf der anderen.

Frage nun: wie stellt man sicher, dass wirklich beide Schläuche gleich aufgepumpt sind? Gibt es eine Art Manometer, das man zwischen Pumpe und Ventil setzen kann? Gibt es Faustregeln, wie viel mehr Druck man bei welcher Temperatur auffüllen sollte um das Schrumpfen kompensieren zu können?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschminister

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin Michael,
schau mal hier http://www.segelladen.de/Inhalt-untergruppen23/P35723.jpg das kannst du auf deine Luftpumpe stecken und los gehts. Diese Dinger sind eigentlich für Schlauchboote gedacht aber warum soll es nicht auch auf dem Belly klappen.

Gruß und guten Rutsch 
Steffen


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin Leute vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten .Lockeas mitgelieferte Flickzeug ist nicht so prickelnd für die Naht und 3Monate Lieferzeit prickeln nun auch nicht. AndreasG: Danke für den Tipp. Service ist für mich sehr wichtig .Ach übrigens muß gerade erst Weinachten gewesen sein Mein Angelhöker stand auch mit leeren RT in V Regal da aber im nächsten Jahr wird alles besser gell ?!MichaelB: Man muß auch Glück haben ich weiß ja nicht wo Du Deine Togiakbanane gekauft hast vieleicht ja auch da unten im Süden dann solltes Du Dich auch bei Zeiten um einen Ersatzschlauch kümmern glaube mir es gibt kaum etwas schlimmeres als mit einem lahmenden Bellyboot das Angel vorzeitig zu beenden ein Erzatzschlauch gehört mit ins Auto wie trockene Ersatzklamotten finde ich. Gruß Roland P.s. vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal auf dem Wasser wieder ,bei DH am TParkplatz .Guten Rutsch


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

@Dorschminister: Danke für den Link, um sowas werde ich mich mal kümmern :m 

@Cruiser: mein Postboot war so eine Art "Grau-Import"...

Im Thema "Early Bird" regte Steffen an, mal so eine Art Notfall-Training zu machen - fände ich gut #6 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Notfallübung finde ich klasse:vik:  aber wann hat die Ôstsee 30 Grad ich bin doch so ein Frostködel |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## SergioTübingen

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Mahlzeit, hat einer von euch schon Erfahrungen mit dem Mosella V-Belly gesammelt? Da bei ebay das RT nur als U angeboten wird und ich bei mir in der Nähe keinen Dealer habe, der mir ein V zu einem für mich akzeptablen Preis verkaufen will/kann, hab ich das Mosella V mal ins Auge gefasst. Wär schön, wenn jemand was dazu sagen könnte.


----------



## RenéK.

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Ruf doch mal beim Anglertreff in Neustadt an 99 EUR ist doch nicht viel
der versendet doch auch!!

Gru René


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*



RenéK. schrieb:


> Ruf doch mal beim Anglertreff in Neustadt an 99 EUR ist doch nicht viel
> der versendet doch auch!!
> 
> Gru René


 
R Ü S C H T Ü S C H . . . 

guuuter tip 

mirco


----------



## SergioTübingen

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Versenden ist das Zauberwort! In 20 Sekunden klingelt in Neustadt ein Telefon!:q  Danke für die Tipps!:m


----------



## SergioTübingen

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Ha, super! Grad angerufen und abgeklärt. So bald die wieder Bellys haben wird eins davon zu mir wandern! Ich freu mich schon!!:vik:


----------



## fimo

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin Moin, 
da ich fast jede Woche - sofern Zeit & Wind es zulassen - mit dem Belly raus zum Fischen paddele, mußte ich feststellen, dass die im Mai 2006 neu erworbene Watbüx schon einige teils tiefere Abschürfungen an den Oberseiten der Stiefel aufwies, was eindeutig durch die Scheuerei der Flossen und besonders durch dazwischenliegende Sandkörnchen hervorgerufen wurde und was mich sofort nach Erkennen des Problems dazu bewegte, die Stiefeloberseiten mit Panzerband zubeimpfen. Das schöne Silber auf der schwarzen Büx wird aber schnell durch Aufstecken der Flossen verdeckt, sodass man getarnt wie e und je auf Tour gehen kann und dabei der fiesen sowie zerstörerischen Abscheuerei wirkungsvoll Einhalt gebietet. 
Vielleicht sollten die Hersteller neben der Sohle den gesamten Stiefel in Filz hüllen... 
Beste Grüße und frohes BellyBoaten,
Christian


----------



## cozmo

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

moin moin . habe mir gerade letzte woche nen bellyboot erworben um auch mal diesem hobby nachzugehen. nun mal ne frage. habe heute endlich auch flossen dazu bekommen. leider ist mir vorhin im praxistest aufgefallen dass ich nicht ganz mit meinem gummistiefel, der an der waathose dran ist, in die flossen komme. es sind flossen die auch noch die hacke offen haben, sprich mit gurt zu befestigen sind. kann ich da vielleicht mit silikonspray die sache flutschiger machen. ich kann das vom sex her!!!!! oder kann man das gummii von der flosse irgentwie weiten??

die flossen hier mien ich!!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=014&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWN%3AIT&viewitem=&item=330071650036&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## Watfischer84

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*



> kann ich da vielleicht mit silikonspray die sache flutschiger machen. ich kann das vom sex her!!!!!


 
Silikonspray...Sex...;+ |rolleyes #d :q 

Hab auch solch ähnliche Flossen. Bei mir reichts wenn ich Flossen und Stiefel nass mache (Mit Wasser!!!|supergri ).

Hast du denn die Gummies in der richtigen Größe? (Die Flossen!!)


----------



## cozmo

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

na die stiefel meiner hose sind 44, auf den flossen steht dass die von l bis xl gehen. ja das mit dem wasser habe ich dann auch probiert, es geht dann zwar nen tick besser aber der bringer ist das dann noch nicht. ich will mal versuchen mit heißem wasser die gummis nen bisschen zu dehnen.

denn eng ist ein dehnbarer begriff


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

als ich gestern eine gute Stunde gegen Wind und Wellen zurück an Land gepaddelt bin, kam mir der Gedanke, es doch mal mit einem Doppelpaddel zu probieren, so ein Teilchen was auch auf dem Kajak benutzt wird...

Während man ankert und angelt lässt man es einfach an einer Leine nebenher schwimmen, und beim Zurückpaddeln muss man eben die Rute flach verstauen - klingt easy, oder?

Hat das schon jemand probiert?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

jo ich habe das Paddeln mit diese Dingers probiert damit drehste Dich im Kreis für diese Art paddeln drauchst Du eine Art Kiel ich habe mir solche billigen Dinger im Baumarkt geholt zum Stecken und nun kam Bastelwastel Säge raus ritsch ratsch 30 cm am Paddel stehen gelassen Fahrradmuffen aus Moosgummi drauf kleine Sicherschlaufe dran fertig zur  Unterstüzung der Beintätigkeit wenn die Blase drückt oder die Wade krampft Ideal #6  Wasserski kann man damit aber immer noch nicht laufen ansonsten Segeln Du weißt schon mit nem Schirm wenn der Wind günstig ist :vik: Gruß Bastelwastel äh Roland


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

und nochmal ich haste was gefangen ? Nicht das ich neugierig bin  und wenn ja warum nicht und vor allem wo:q |rolleyes


----------



## MxkxFxsh

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

@ MichaelB

ich hatte das mal ausprobiert.
Mit so Paddel von 2,30m Länge und dann eben rübwärts stossend.
Man bekommt kein Takt rein, also zu dem Paddelschlag der Flossen und was man oben macht mit den Paddeln. Es war ein totales gewürge und hinhergegurke.
Nach nur 10m war ich dermassen ausgepowert, als wenn ich ne halbe Stunde nur  stramm mit den Beinen gegenanpaddeln musste.
Der Rutenhalter hat sehr gestört und selbst nach Abbau des Gleichen, kam ich ständig gegen die Taschen, wo mir dann der Inhalt kräftig gegen die Finger krachte !
Nee das hab ich dann ganz schnell verworfen. #d


----------



## Quappe_ag

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Hallo
Ich fahre mit einem Arbeitskollegen vom 01.02 bis 03.02 nach Eckernförde.
Dort wollten wir ma mit unseren neuen bellys 
(Guide line drifter) raus.
Nun wollte ich mal fragen wer dort einige gute und Windgeschützte Stellen kennt?
Gruß: Quappe


----------



## Thomas090883

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Wat macht ihr eigentlich wenn die Natur ruft#c 

Laufen lassen oder Katheter legen|muahah: oder wie???


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

hochziehen und ausspucken  

@Cruiser: haste mal ein Bild davon? Irgendwie kann ich mir das nach Deiner Beschreibung noch nicht so recht vorstellen... #c 
Fangbericht von Dienstag bei den Schuppenaalen und bei "Am 23ten paddeln?" :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MxkxFxsh

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

@ MichaelB

ich hab das so verstanden, das er das wie "Handpaddel" benutzt, darum 30cm vom Paddelblatt aus dran lassen, mit Stück Band sichern und dann loslegen.
Müsste dann so aussehen wie beim Rückenkraulen im Schwimmbecken.


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Hallo Leutz der Mike Fish bekommt 100 Punkte#6 .MichaelB leider keine sorry.sobald mir mein Schwiegersohn das zeigt wie das geht mit Fotos mach ich mal welche wenn das für mich nicht zu kopliziert ist .wer keine Lust hat sooooolange zu warten den sei noch ne geile Seite ans Herz gelegt undzwar die von Schwimmausrüster Speedo da gibt es Handpaddel einfach wie ein Handschuh anziehen .Sachen gibet|uhoh: die sind wahrscheinlich besser zu paddeln für die den Mors unter die Wasserfläche stecken|supergri 
Grüsse an alle Paddelfüße


----------



## MxkxFxsh

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

@ BB-cruiser

Thanks ! #6


----------



## ostseeangler27

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

also das mit den doppelpaddeln habe ich mir auch schon überlegt! müsste normalerweise gehen, aber ziemlich komisch aussehen denke ich!


----------



## Jörg H.

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Hallo Leute, 

möchte gerne von den "Profis" noch einmal einen heißen Tipp, damit ich mich entscheiden kann. 
Die erste Entscheidung habe ich schon getroffen. Ich werde mir ein Guide Line BB zulegen. Ich werde es hier in schwach fließenden Flüssen auf Hecht und Barsch einsetzen. Ich denke in der Zeit von Mai bis einschließlich September. 
Jedoch kann ich mich immer noch nicht für die Wathose entscheiden. Ich habe schon viel hier im Forum gelesen und der Trend geht immer mehr in Richtung atmungsaktiver Hose. Ich habe immer noch Bedenken,dass ich mir mit der Zeit das "Hinterteil" verkühle. Oder läßt sich dieser Nachteil mit dementsprechender Kleidung ausgleichen?

Für mich kommen folgende Hosen in Frage:
1. Scierra Tundra
2. Vision Extreme

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Bibbelmann

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

3...2...1
http://cgi.ebay.de/Badesitz-Badeboo...3QQihZ016QQcategoryZ81637QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Watfischer84

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> 3...2...1
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Badesitz-Badeboo...3QQihZ016QQcategoryZ81637QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Glückwunsch.#6 
 Na dann sehen wir uns ja bald auf der Ostsee...:vik: 
Ähh ich meine natürlich Badesee


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*



Lachsbrötchen schrieb:


> Glückwunsch.#6
> Na dann sehen wir uns ja bald auf der Ostsee...:vik:
> Ähh ich meine natürlich Badesee


 
|muahah: |muahah: |schild-g |muahah: |muahah: 
son ding will ich auch...
das ist doch die perfekte tarnung...
kein dorsch rechnet damit das VON SOWAS geangelt wird...

grüße

mirco


----------



## Watfischer84

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*



> kein dorsch rechnet damit das VON SOWAS geangelt wird...


 
Da hast du aber sowas von recht :m 

Hab da auch schon was in Planung...

Geht richtung : 1. Petri Heil Badeboot Cup 07 auf Rügen

|muahah: 

Schmeiß mich grad selber tierisch weg|jump:


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

1. Petri Heil Badeboot Cup 07 auf Rügen


Regelwerk:
1. Teilnehmer nur zugelassen mit GS geprüften Badehilfen der Firma "Toys´r´us", "Babyland" oder "Krabbelkiste".
2. Tragen einer pinkfarbenen Schnellschwimmerkappe ist pflicht.
3. Zusätzliche Schwimmhilfen in Form von Schwimmflügeln sind zu tragen.
4. 100% Wasserdichte Windeln um das verbotene "versteckte anfüttern" zu praktizieren.
5. Erziehungsberechtigte Aufsichtsperson vor Ort oder schriftliche Genehmigung der Eltern.
6. Doping durch Muttermilch verboten!!
7. Spontane Kontrollen durch die Veranstalter sind vom Teilnehmer zuzulassen.
8. Vor beginn bekommt jeder 10 Metallköder die OHNE schnur versenkt werden.
9. Gefischt wird nur mit einer rute, versehen mit EINEM Magneten.
10. Zu befischende Wassertiefe max 45cm
11. Bei nichtbeachtung der Regeln drohen 1 Woche Fernsehverbot bis hin zu einem Monat Hausarrest.


viel Spaß und Petri Heil...


----------



## Watfischer84

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*



Boot angler schrieb:


> 1. Petri Heil Badeboot Cup 07 auf Rügen​
> 
> 
> 
> Regelwerk:
> 1. Teilnehmer nur zugelassen mit GS geprüften Badehilfen der Firma "Toys´r´us", "Babyland" oder "Krabbelkiste".
> 2. Tragen einer pinkfarbenen Schnellschwimmerkappe ist pflicht.
> 3. Zusätzliche Schwimmhilfen in Form von Schwimmflügeln sind zu tragen.
> 4. 100% Wasserdichte Windeln um das verbotene "versteckte anfüttern" zu praktizieren.
> 5. Erziehungsberechtigte Aufsichtsperson vor Ort oder schriftliche Genehmigung der Eltern.
> 6. Doping durch Muttermilch verboten!!
> 7. Spontane Kontrollen durch die Veranstalter sind vom Teilnehmer zuzulassen.
> 8. Vor beginn bekommt jeder 10 Metallköder die OHNE schnur versenkt werden.
> 9. Gefischt wird nur mit einer rute, versehen mit EINEM Magneten.[/CENTER]
> 
> 
> viel Spaß und Petri Heil...


 
Boar |muahah: |muahah: Geial!
Vorallem kein doping mit muttermilch :m 

10. Zu befischende Wassertiefe max 45cm
11. Bei nichtbeachtung der regeln drohen 1 woche Fernsehverbot bis hin zur woche Hausarrest.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

habe mal 10 und 11 (etwas verschärft) mit ins regelwerk genommen...:vik: |muahah: 

grüße

mirco


----------



## Watfischer84

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*



Boot angler schrieb:


> habe mal 10 und 11 (etwas verschärft) mit ins regelwerk genommen...:vik: |muahah:
> 
> grüße
> 
> mirco


 
#6 :vik: 

Na allerbest. 
Müssen wir uns nur noch auf nen Termin festlegen.


----------



## fimo

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

... Moin Moin,
ich konnte gestern bei dem starken Wind etwas Wellenreiten und drei Dorsche (50, 55, 60 cm) verhaften.  Beim Aussteigen rollte nochmal schön eine Welle über mich, sodass ich etwas angenäßt aber froh übers Paddeln und die Fischleins den Heimweg antrat. War schon etwas grenzwärtig mit den Wellen - und heute merke ich an den lustigsten Stellen Muskelkater vom Voll-Gas-Rafting... #h


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

moin fimo#h wo warst Du denn am spaddeln ? Wie mir scheint warst Du der einzige der mit dem BB die Ostsee bereist hat oder war bei den anderen dunkeltuten angesagt ? Oder fischt man hier im verborgenem|rolleyes #d wer weiß|kopfkrat


----------



## fimo

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> moin fimo#h wo warst Du denn am spaddeln ? Wie mir scheint warst Du der einzige der mit dem BB die Ostsee bereist hat oder war bei den anderen dunkeltuten angesagt ? Oder fischt man hier im verborgenem|rolleyes #d wer weiß|kopfkrat



Ich war, wie so häufig, in Dänisch-Nienhof unterwegs. Besonders wenn man auch nachts fischt, ist es da prima, da am Strand das Restaurant erleuchtet ist und man den Heimweg findet und nicht an der Steilküste angekommen sich für links oder rechts entscheiden muss. Jedoch einen derartigen Wellengang brauch ich nur am Tage.  Auch ich konnte keine weiteren Bellys sichten. Na ja, bis die Tage und dann stechen wir als BB-Armada in See #h


----------



## Reppi

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

War von Euch jemand erfolgreich die Tage unterwegs ?
Von Dorschen lese ich hier gar nichts mehr..|kopfkrat


----------



## cozmo

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

moin moin uwe, ich war das ganze we bei fl unterwegs, auch mit belly boot. aber nüscht mit dorsch, dafür aber genug forellen!!!!


----------



## me_fo

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin Moin aus Hamburg!

Dorsch ging gut am Samstag!
Höhe Weißenhaus auf 5-7m: Nachmittags in 2 Stunden 8 gute Filet-Dorsche.
Mir tun heute noch die Beine weh;-))


----------



## Micky

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Plant jemand was für Sonntag? 
Die Aussichten auf etwas ruhigeres Paddelwasser stehen ja nicht schlecht....


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

ich denke mal hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=96413 wirst Du eher geholfen als in diesem Trätt, der einst der reinen Info diente... #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Tinsen

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

das ding ist hier schon ein paar tage alt.
kann auch nicht alles lesen aus zeitgründen.

deshalb die einfache frage:

guideline drifter oder fish cat 4 deluxe ???

jemand erfahrungen.

danke.


----------



## sundeule

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Vermutlich habe ich mich irgendwann in diesem Tread lobend über das Drifter bezüglich Fahrteigenschaften/ Sicherheit geäußert. 
Inzwischen habe ich den Kahn zwei oder drei Jahre und muss feststellen, dass sich die Reißverschlüsse nach und nach korrosionsbedingt verabschieden. Gleiches höre ich von anderen Kollegen und bin doch reichlich abgetörnt...


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Dann haste dich verkauft ich habe gerade mein Fishcat 4 verkauft 5 Jahre alt und die Reißverschlüsse wie am 1. Tag ohne großer Pflege:vik: tut mir Leid für dich #h


----------



## sundeule

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Dann haste dich verkauft ich habe gerade mein Fishcat 4 verkauft 5 Jahre alt und die Reißverschlüsse wie am 1. Tag ohne großer Pflege:vik: tut mir Leid für dich #h


 

Mal angenommen, ich beende die Bellyboatphase meines lebens nicht...
















... wird es wohl irgendwann was con outcast:c


----------



## catch and eat it

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

hmmm..bin seit einigen wochen auch stolzer guideline drifter kapitän.
kann das prob mit den reissverschlüssen bestätigen.
kann man dem entgegenwirken?
noch sind sie nur leicht gammelig, funktionieren aber gut.
alles andere an dem boot gefällt mir zu 100%


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Nach Salzwasser mit  Süßwasser abspülen trocknen und wd 40 auf die Reißverschlüsse und fertig #6


----------



## catch and eat it

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

leider bin ich zum abspülen meist zu faul. aber muss ich mich mal dran gewöhnen.
wd 40? ich google mal.
danke : )


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

wd 40 verdrängt Restfeuchte und hat meiner Gummiente nie geschadet P.s. Faul kann man ruhig sein man muß sich nur zu helfen wissen Ente in Garten legen bei Regen  oder durch die Waschanlage tragen und wenn die Frau auch Fisch essen möchte .................aha:vik:


----------



## carpfreak1990

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Hallo wollte hier kein neues thema aufmachen und deswegen frag ich mal hier nach.

Wollte mir ein belly boot zulegen weiss noch nicht welche konnt ihr mir vielleicht helfen!! Wie sieht das mit der Tragkraft aus, ich wiege ca.115kg plus zubehör was kommt da noch zu angewicht ?? 
Ich wollte damit auf einen See fischen im urlaub an der Nordsee/Ostsee und im Ringköbing Fjord. 

Hab mir im internet das Togiak und das Guideline Drifter angeguckt, habe beide ja ca.140kg tragkraft und preislich ja auch fast gleich.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Tinsen

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

hi,

heute ist mein guideline drifter angekommen :k
habe es gleich mal aufgebaut.

leider ist keine anleitung mit dabei.

es werden ja 2 stangen mitgeliefert, die man hinter den sitz und vorn montiert.

nun fällt mir auf, dass die stange hinter dem sitz irgendwie über den hinteren taschen liegt, so dass diese sicherlich nicht mehr so leicht oder gar nicht ereichbar sind.

1. ist das bei euch auch so?
2. hab ich eventuell was falsch aufgebaut?
3. habt ihr die stange hinter dem sitz überhaupt verbaut?

danke für antworten.


----------



## AndreasG

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Die hintere Stange wird doch wenn ich mich recht erinnere an der Rückenlehne befestigt und sollte dann in Sitzposition hinter den Taschen auf den Kammern aufliegen.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## HD4ever

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

kann man *sowas *kaufen ??? 
oder taugt das nix für gelegentliche paddeleien  #c


----------



## Tinsen

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

wenn du mit dem hinten im wasser sitzen willst, dann eventuell.
ich würde es nicht kaufen!

eher ein guideline drifter oder fish cat 4 seluxe bei ADH-fishing.de


----------



## HD4ever

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

dachte bei nem Belly sitzt man immer im Wasser mit der Wathose |kopfkrat ist das bei manchen Modellen nicht so ? #c


----------



## Tinsen

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

unter anderem ist das bei den 2 genannten (und anderen) modellen *nicht* so.

da sitzt du mit deiner watbüx über (!) dem wasser.
klar schwappt mal was rauf auf den sitz beim speed paddeln, aber generell sitzt du über der wasseroberfläche.

deswegen vergiss das ebay teil da 

nimm das angebot: http://www.adh-fishing.de/zubehoer/bellyboats/angebot-guideline-drifter-bellyboat-pontoon.html


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

das Ebay Teilchen ist ein RT Nachbau in dem man etwa bis zum Gürtel im Wasser sitzt... und von Nachbauten würde ich generell die Finger lassen.

Beim Guideline oder auch beim Togiak sitzt man recht hoch, d.h. vielleicht 1-2cm mit dem Hintern im Wasser wodurch man last not least auch schneller paddeln kann.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## muchti

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

moin,

gibt es einen fachhaendler im norddeutschen raum, der mehrere modelle zum probesitzen(fahren) feilbietet...

gruss marco


----------



## Niederbayer75

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Mich beschäftigt schon lange die Frage ob ich mir auch ein BB zulegen soll...
Habe mich ein bisschen eingelesen in das Thema, aber eines hab ich nicht gefunden bzw. beim Überfliegen überlesen?!

Wie stabil sind denn die Guideline oder Outcast Bellyboote?
Hat es schon jemand geschafft damit zu kentern/umzukippen?
Würde eigentlich gerne - sobald ich ein BB habe - ohne Schwimmweste angeln...

Ich angle eigentlich nur in kleinen Seen, aber wenn man doch mal kippt, wird es mit der Wathose und der Kleidung möglicherweise schwierig zu schwimmen!

Wie sind hier die Erfahrungen?


Gruß
Niederbayer


----------



## catch and eat it

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

moin.
ich fahr das drifter seit einem jahr. bin sehr regelmäßig damit auf der ostsee.
das boot kann nur kippen, wenn du es drauf anlegst.
und selbst dann sollte es schwer sein zu kentern.
vll probier ich es nächsten sommer mal aus.

trotzdem würde ich dir nicht raten ohne weste zu fahren.
schließlich können materialfehler oder sonstwas dazu führen, dass duluft verliert bzw ein schlauch platzt.

das schwimmen mit der wathose ist wohl fast unmöglich ohne weste. da viel luft in der hose ist und du dadurch auftrieb hast. und dein oberkörper sich nicht über wasser halten kann.


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*



> Würde eigentlich gerne - sobald ich ein BB habe - ohne Schwimmweste angeln...




Warum ?


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moin,

ich glaube kaum, dass es großartig Erfahrungen "mit ohne Schwimmweste" gibt... es gibt ja auch keinen Grund, ohne zu paddeln.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## larsgerkens

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

auf jeden fall MIT!!!!


----------



## Niederbayer75

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Ich finde die Schwimmweste einfach beengend...
Eigentlich ist diese selbstverständlich - da habt ihr Recht!
Wollte einfach die Erfahrungen wissen, die ihr gemacht habt!
Hierüber liest man nämlich fast gar nichts!

Einmal hab ich was gelesen, dass wenn das Belly nicht gerade undicht ist und deswegen "absäuft", dass man keine Angst haben muss es durch irgendwelche Bewegungen zum Kippen zu bringen!

Danke für eure Antworten!


Gruß
Niederbayer


----------



## Allrounder0872

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Moinsen,

also ich fahre seit ca. 8 Jahren ein FloatTube von Creek Company kann sagen das ich nie probleme damit hatte, aber es ist an der Zeit mir ein neues zuzulegen ich habe mich für das Guide Line Drifter entschieden ein Kollege von mir fährt dieses ca. seit nem Jahr und ist äußerst zufrieden.
Mit meinem Boot habe ich mal ne Aktion gehabt im Hüfttiefen Wasser von ner Welle erwischt und dann dreh mal das Boot wieder um nicht machbar ich wurde von 2 mitstreitern rausgezogen sonst wäre es das vielleicht gewesen ( keine Weste ). Das passiert mir nie wieder. 
Weste ist einfach Pflicht wenn dir dein Leben etwas wert ist. Ich war seit dem nie wieder ohne Weste auf dem Wasser und wenn es bei uns in Hamburg auf der Bille war.


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

was ist an einer Automatikweste beengend |bigeyes


----------



## Niederbayer75

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Hatte bisher nur "normale" Schwimmwesten - noch keine Automatikweste!

Habt ihr einen Tipp/einen Vorschlag?
Vielleicht ist ja irgendwo grad ein Angebot oder ein tolles Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis zu finden?!


Danke
Gruß
Niederbayer


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Sorry aber das www ist voll davon, vielleicht bei 123 meins #h


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

AWN Niemeyer ist ´ne gute Adresse 1

Die hier wäre das mindeste :
http://www.awn.de/Technik/Sicherheit/Rettungswesten/Automatische+Rettungswesten/AWN+Rettungsweste+Supralite+II+150N.html


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Oben ohne auf dem Wasser ist bekloppt. Auch wenn andere darüber schmunzeln. Unter Wasser, vergeht denen das dann auch schnell.


----------



## sve

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

moin moin leute,
was los habt ihr alle kein belly mehr oder seid ihr nur am angeln?
ich will mir jetzt ein neues holen doch die auswahl ist riesig. also wer kann helfen?

- für ostsee sowie binnensee
- mind 2 luftkammern
- ich wiege 105kg ( nicht fett ) 
- vkiel was sonst
- preis max. ca 450,-
- rückenlehne soll gut stützen um auch mal entspannt zu sitzen

wer weis was??


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

für 450 bekommst du schon fast ein SOT....

Deshalb ist hier auch nix mehr los, haben alle ein Kajak...


Greetz


----------



## catch and eat it

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

nö, die meisten haben sicher noch ein belly.
nur ist die frage "welches belly solls sein?" schon des öfteren beantwortet worden.

also, ich fahr den dampfer.
http://www.adh-fishing.de/zubehoer/bellyboats/angebot-guideline-drifter-bellyboat-pontoon.html

4 schläuche, gute sitzposition, schnell.
der einzige nachteil: die reissverschlüsse können rosten.
abhilfe: nach jeder ausfahrt im salzwasser mit süßwasser reinigen. wd-40.


----------



## sve

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

ja die beiträge sind aber nicht aus diesem jahr. und ich denke es verändert sich der markt auch.
 ein sogenates SOT hab ich mir auch angeschaut doch das problem ist für mich der transport und wie schaut es aus mit der stabilität??


----------



## Zanderudo

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Hallo,
ich finde mein SOT (RTM TANGO) super Stabil!
Habe es mit Vollausstattung gebraucht bekommen.
Zum Transport einfach mit Spanngurt auf den Dachträger und es geht los. Das Zubehör liegt in einer kleinen Kiste die beim Fischen auf dem Sot befestigt wird.
Den Platz braucht man auch für ein nasses, sandiges, salziges.... Belly im Auto  :m.

Udo


----------



## sve

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

hm mein belli ligt gebrauchsfertig im auto doch ein sot past nicht rein .. länge bedingt dach träger hm muss ich an bauen und das sot wo lagern.. oder sind die garnicht so lang wie ich denke. ich sollte mir mal ein gebrauchtes anschauen . hast du nen tip wo?


----------



## BluMentoPferde_

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

hi , leute da im anderen thread keiner ne antwort hat wollt ich mal hier fragen
unzwar ich wollt mi ein belly zulegen so bis 180,- das meistens aufm oderhavelkanal eingesetzt werden würde , ins auge gefallen is mir bis jetzte das ron thompson max float , 
hat schon einer erfahrungen mit diesem boot ?
könntet ihr mir auch andere empfehlen ?

wäre nett wenn ich ein paar antworten bekomme|wavey:


----------



## Tinsen

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

kauf dir ein guideline drifter oder ein outcast fish cat 4 deluxe.
alles andere lass sein.


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*



Tinsen schrieb:


> kauf dir ein guideline drifter oder ein outcast fish cat 4 deluxe.
> alles andere lass sein.


 
???? |kopfkrat Schreibt wohl jemand, der keine anderen kennt.


----------



## Tinsen

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

naja, ich kenne die beiden sehr gut (habe selber ein drifter)
und kenne andera auch. undich kenne die geschichten von anderen, die kein outcast/guideline haben und lieber 100€ sparen wollen...

dein bootsvergleich hinkt ein wenig.

wer langfristig spass haben will muss enfach ca. 250€ in die hand nehmen.


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Na Sorry, aber dann gehen alle die ein anderes fahren ( Togiak ) gleich unter? Also ich bin mit meinem Kennebec hoch zufrieden und möchte gar nicht tauschen. Auch nicht gegen ein outcast oder guideline. Obwohl die narürlich gut sind aber eben auch teuer. Ich glaube das ist mehr Geschmackssache.


----------



## dreampike

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

... mit meinem Creek Company U-Boat bin ich auch seit bald 20 Jahren regional und international unterwegs und finde es unglaublich stabil und haltbar. Im Unterschied zum hier empfohlenen Drifter funktionieren auch die Reißverschlüsse trotz regelmässigen Einsatzes im Salzwasser tadellos. Es gibt schon noch andere gute Hersteller, ein RT würde ich mir jetzt nicht aber auch nicht unbedingt zulegen.
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Tinsen

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

natürlich haben auch andere väter schöne töchter 
und ein togiak ist wohl ziemlich baugleich (wenn nicht sogar identisch) mit dem drifter. und nach kurzem googeln komme ich ohne lange zu suchen auch bei einem togiak auf 279€.

mit meiner aussage ging es mir doch primär darum, dass man lieber etwas hochwertiger kaufen sollte.


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*



dreampike schrieb:


> ... mit meinem Creek Company U-Boat bin ich auch seit bald 20 Jahren regional und international unterwegs und finde es unglaublich stabil und haltbar. Im Unterschied zum hier empfohlenen Drifter funktionieren auch die Reißverschlüsse trotz regelmässigen Einsatzes im Salzwasser tadellos. Es gibt schon noch andere gute Hersteller, ein RT würde ich mir jetzt nicht aber auch nicht unbedingt zulegen.
> Wolfgang aus Ismaning


 
Ich habe noch ein Caddys mit Autoschwimmring. Also bei kabbeliger See, würde ich immer so eines vorziehen, da der Schwerpunkt tiefer ist. Das Caddys ist eher ein Kampfsitz, wärend das Kennebec eher mit dem Fensehsesel zu vergleichen ist.


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*



Tinsen schrieb:


> kauf dir ein guideline drifter oder ein outcast fish cat 4 deluxe.
> alles andere lass sein.



Einer Guideliner habe ich gerade zu verkaufen nur mal so am Rande  #h


----------



## AndreasG

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Was findet ihr bloß an den Guideline Dingern?
Das Schlauchmaterial ist nix anderes als in den BB´s von RT und auch die restliche Verarbeitung rechtfertigt nicht im Geringsten den Preis. Das einzige BB mit wirklich durchdachter Verarbeitung und Materialwahl ist das Fish Cat 4, da stört mich aber die Sitzposition.


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Die Sitzposition im Drifter ist schon geiler als beim schnöden RT. Ich habe beide... Aber ich habe eigentlich auch ein SOT  und das ist das geilste von allen lol


----------



## dreampike

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Hallo Silverpasi, 

hast Du Dir das Outcast-Commander schon mal angeschaut, das ist BB und SOT und Ruderboot in einem:
http://www.rudiheger.eu/Boote-Zubehoer/Belly-Boote/Outcast-Commander::3678.html
Scheint alle Vorteile zu vereinen: Schnelles Rudern, hoher Sitz, mit den Füssen steuerbar. Das macht sich auch im Preis bemerkbar, so teuer wie alle drei zusammen (bzw. SOT sind ja auch nicht gerade billig...).
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Josef87

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Für den Preis lohnt es sich doch nen Pontoon Belly Boat zu kaufen, finde ich.


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Vom BB bin ich ab. Besser, was hartes unterm Mors zu haben


----------



## Ulli HH

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Hallo Bellyboat Fan Gemeinde,

ich hab da mal ne Frage. Habe mir grad eine neue Wathose zugelegt und habe jetzt das Problem das ich mit den Stiefeln nicht mehr in die Flossen komme weil die Stiefel zu klobig sind. 
Könnt ihr mir Flossen empfehlen die sehr breit sind im Fussbereich?


----------



## banzinator

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Mares Plana Avanti X3.
Die habe ich und Wathose mit Stiefeln passt.


----------



## Ulli HH

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Hallo Banzinator,

danke für deinen Tipp. Kannst du mir sagen wie breit und wie hoch die sind in cm? Am Eingang.


----------



## banzinator

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Hallo,

leider steht bei BB und die Flossen beim Kumpel im Keller.
Momentan habe ich da leider keinen Zugriff. 
Meine Wathosenstiefel sind schon ziemlich groß (46).
Im Zweifel einfach mal bestellen. 
Zurückschicken kannste immer noch.
achso habe die XL Variante


----------



## kneew

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Ja Wathose an denen die Stiefel dran sind die passen in so gut wie jeder Geräteflosse.. Denke aber das *Ulli HH* Geräteflossen sucht wo man mit den Watschuhen reinpasst da diese ja alle sehr klotzig sind zwecks Breite und Höhe das das selbst mir nicht Bewusst wäre das man für Watschuhe Geräteflossen bekommt. Ansonsten Ulli HH gibt es im Tauchladen - Shop ja diese Cross Schuhe aus Gummi die für die Sommer Monate sich lohnen anstatt Watschuhe zum BB fahren.. Hab Größe 47 und komme mit meinen drei Paar versch Watschuhen auch in keine Geräteflossen rein.. Nur mit Wathose wo die Stiefel dranhängen da gehts alle male. 

Grüße nach HH (Perlenstadt) #6


----------



## Ulli HH

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

Hallo Kneew,
eben nicht! Habe die IL Lago Icelandia mit angeschweißten Stiefeln und damit komm ich nun nicht mehr in meine Geräteflossen von Browning. Ansonsten ist dein Tipp klasse mit den Tauchschuhen. 
Grüsse nach Rostock!


----------



## Ulli HH

*AW: Alles Belly oder was?*

So das Problem ist gelöst.  Hab mir neue Flossen zugelegt nachdem ich mir die im Tauchershop angesehen habe.  Es sind die Mares Wave in Größe xl geworden. Jetzt passen die Gummistiefel rein und sitzen gut. 

P.S.: meine Wathose hat die Schuhgrösse 43. Wenn jemand größere Füsse  hat sollte man die Flossen im Tauchershop anprobieren


----------

